# ¿Que opinais del reciclado de componentes?



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola amigos , he querido comentar este tema mas bien para ayudar a la gente que no puede o no encuentran piezas electronicas nuevas y puedan reciclarlo de otros aparatos.

yo en mi hobby-laboratorio tengo el 70% en componentes reciclados, reciclo todo lo que este bien por ejemplo : rele, micros, triac, transistores verticales, placas de aluminio para refrigerar componentes ((es muy utilitario)) , transformadores , display , led's, etc etc...

¿algunos de ustedes hacen lo mismo? 

lo unico que no suelo reciclar son condensadores, porque al medirlos ya no miden lo mismo y se notan medios descargados ya y no me da seguridad de usarlos.

un saludo a todos¡¡


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 28, 2009)

Me parece una excelente idea reciclar la electronica..Solo con pensar en las consecuencias de no hacerlo al menos con una resistencia da temor..Yo mas que reciclar propiamente dicho..Soy un poco mas basurero en ese sentido..No me importa quien me lo dio de donde vino si sirve o si no..Yo tooodoo agarro lo llevo a casa..Saco cuanto transistor e integrado este en perfecto estado y despues me armo mis aparatitos ^^
Lo demas bueno lo descarto por cuestiones de higiene y para que no me corran de mi casa 

O podriamos ser un poco mas sencibles y agradecidos mirando un poco estas imagenes 
Es tanta la pena!




















Mi Diosss!En que nos convertimos los humanos!?

Un saludo!


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

no solo nos estamos acabando el planeta, el no reciclar la electronica fomenta conflictos internacionales por ejemplo el tantalio de los capacitores de tantalio, valga la redundancia, se obtiene entre otros lugares de Uganda (el tantalio es muy raro, y tengo entendido que solo se consigue en menas explotables en 5 o 6 lugares del mundo), donde la guerra civil hace que las minas sean una posicion clave, el bando que las toma, las explota para vender el mineral a cambio de armas y pertrechos, y les vale (censurado) el usar a niños como trabajadores esclavos.

Por otro lado, algunos componentes como las baterias de polimero tienen aplicaciones posteriores interesantes, (el polimero puede usarse para hacer membranas conductoras por ejemplo), o comprar el componente nuevo es mucho mas caro.


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 28, 2009)

para mi es excelente

unos ejemplos:

reciclo transformadores de videocaseteras.
integrados de radios, etc.
motores.
capacitores.
parlantes/bocinas.
placas/PCB´s.
potenciometros.
cables.



y un monton de cosas masss pero no me a cuerdo de todas


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

si uno tiene lugar para almacenar y se dedica a el hoooby vale.
para seies no.

pero .hoy dia .......cada vez hay menos cosas utiles.

no es como antes que un CI estaba en un zocalo y con patas que uno ls podia ver 
que un motor cito le dabas alimentacion y funcionaba 
que los componentes se dessoldaban facil
que los codigos eran unos pocos y localizables

en fin, yo no me voy a poner a averiguar como funciona un chip especifico para usar uno solo, pero de verdad da lastima tirar las cosas que uno tira, he desarmado impresoras y solo el transformador use , o mas bien esta en espera de ser usado.
MP4 .....ni que hablar o un celular.
disketeras, mas que un microswitch ,......que use de verdad.........nada sin hacer un curso y un driver para que un simple motor que no usare gire un poco .

sabes que pensando en esto una forma de reciclar, o se a de que los fabricantes hagan productos que no contaminen tanto seria que diseñen con una onda de "modulos reutilizables" , no siempre seria posible pero , quizas muchas veces si.
en vez de placas y cosas terriblemente especificas modulos mas "universales".
aunque , va en detrimento de sus politicas, recuerdo xerox , que hacia las partes de las fotocopiadoras para que no le sirvan a nadie mas:
lamparas de 75 v 
reles de 36 v  y cosas asi...........

pero bueno, al final : tirar algo que sirve es una lastima, no le veo mal en reciclar si uno tiene tiempo y le va a encontrar uso.

saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 28, 2009)

yo reparo placas ultramodernas,y de ellas no puedes reutilizar casi nada,todo son hibridos,
BGA,y en algunos casos el chapote de alquitran.....reciclad mientras podais que pa luego es tardeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

bueno por lo veo que no soy el unico que esta loco y recoje y recicla   , (( eso es lo que dice mi padre , claro no lo entiende  ))

bueno les posteo unas foticos de mi zona para que veais la cantidad de respuestos que tengo reciclados y que esta en base de reciclar, todo a sido o que algien me lo a regalado porque no funciona  o por curiosidad que lo ves votado en algun lado y le echas la mano, pero ya eso no se puede hacer porque si te ve alguien conocido te llama chatarrero... cosa que tampoco ellos entienden , enga esas imagenes:

PD: ojo¡¡ esta todo votado por temas de limpieza, estoy de organizacion 


mesa de laboratorio toda tirada, podran observar piezas sueltas por la mesa sin ordenar , placas de aluminio y muchas cosas mas , todo eso es sacado de aparatos electronicos, las piezas nuevas estan colocadas en los armarios de cajitas que estan encima de la mesa.





aqui tenemos la pared opuesta del cuarto del laboratorio, lo que vemos ahi son muchos aparatos electricos para desarmar para obtener respuestos o reparar , o para otros ((como mi padre )) todo esto es chatarra  D.

un saludo chicos ¡


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 28, 2009)

Dile a tu padre que no es el sindrome de diogenes,es el sindrome del ahorro.jajaja


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Me parece una excelente idea reciclar la electronica..Solo con pensar en las consecuencias de no hacerlo al menos con una resistencia da temor..Yo mas que reciclar propiamente dicho..Soy un poco mas basurero en ese sentido..No me importa quien me lo dio de donde vino si sirve o si no..Yo tooodoo agarro lo llevo a casa..Saco cuanto transistor e integrado este en perfecto estado y despues me armo mis aparatitos ^^
> Lo demas bueno lo descarto por cuestiones de higiene y para que no me corran de mi casa
> 
> O podriamos ser un poco mas sencibles y agradecidos mirando un poco estas imagenes
> ...



ya somos 2  , viendo las imagenes se pueden ver el aprovechamiento de metal y cobre que realiza la gente para comer chico,,, 

un saludo y a reciclar toca ¡


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

teens bastante espacio "dedicado" .....que bueno


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> Dile a tu padre que no es el sindrome de diogenes,es el sindrome del ahorro.jajaja



JAJAJAJA, se lo tendre que decir   

un saludo.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> teens bastante espacio "dedicado" .....que bueno



pues si gracias a dios , mi padre tiene de sotano cerca los 200 metros cuadrados y me regalo esos 10 metricos cuadrados.. algo es algo ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

. . . esas fotos me dejaron más tranquilo


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> . . . esas fotos me dejaron más tranquilo



Te dejaron trankilo ¿porque?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

Juazzzzzzz

En mi mesa de trabajo , a veces  ops:  , no hay lugar para apoyar la punta del dedo  ops:  , pero sólo a veces   .

Mi otro problema es que tengo muuuuuuucho espacio   

jajajajaj


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

jajjajajajaj esta bueno jajajaja , pues ya somos 2 D


----------



## krit (Abr 28, 2009)

A mi cualquier día me hechan de casa. Ni yo mismo se las cantidad de placas y chismes que tengo en cajas. 
Creo que necesitaria un par de estanterias como las de Fortivo.

La mayor parte son de máquinas tragaperras que he ido adquiriendo en el rastro y son de las de circuitos DIP. Normalmente compraba dos iguales, una para desguazar y sacar el circuito a partir del PCB y la otra para poder usarla algun día, pero por ahora ahi están almacenadas. Usan procesadores que ya casi no se usan (Z80,8085,80186 y circuitos TTL, memorias EPROM,RAM,...). De varias de ellas llegue a desensamblar la EPROM para ver como trabajaba el programa.En fin, un trabajo de chinos como podeis ver hasta que llego internet y el tiempo no me daba para todo, ahi estan olvidadas.
Por aquellos tiempos me hice un programador de EPROM para el Spectrum (muchos de los del foro diran ¿y que es eso?).
Pase muy buenos ratos y aprendi un poco ,hice un desensamblador en el Spectrum para el 8051 y con el pase muchas horas copiando listados a mano ya que no tenia impresora. Después con un 8255 hice un interface que me servia para pasar el listado a un PC (el primero que compré, un 8086 por 225000 ptas,una locura si lo comparamos con lo que hay hoy). En fin muchas horas dedicadas a nada; bueno algo si, lo que he ido aprendiendo de forma autodidacta cuando no existia Internet y la información era escasa y cara.Pero no me arrepiento de nada.

Las placas actuales con components SMD son poco aprovechables  pero siempre hay alguna pieza que puede ser util.

A pesar de todo creo que seguire reciclando o reutilizando como querais llamarlo.


----------



## cesartm (Abr 28, 2009)

Siempre pasa que estas en lo tuyo y te hace falta algo, vas y buscas en tu drecicle y lo encuentras, me ahorre gasolina, pero usualmente cuando voy de compras, hago una lista para comprarlo nuevo.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Mirá yo lo único que puedo decir es que me encanta reciclar componentes (en especial desarmar los aparatos)  
El problema es que lleva bastante tiempo... 


			
				daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> MP4 .....ni que hablar o un celular.


Estoy de acuerdo con que los celulares son cuasi-imposibles de reciclar, pero los mp4 tienen varias cosas interesantes. Un problema de los celulares no encontrás los datasheets ni en Google.   . Para mp3 y 4 una página interesante para hacer experimentos (también tiene información útil sobre el hardware) es http://www.s1mp3.org/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

Para mi lo del reciclado sólo tiene que ver con ocio y entretenimiento !


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2009)

yo resiclo desde que tengo uso de razon (eso fue hace poco) no solo con la electronica si no con todo, mi padre y yo desde siempre reparamos (o intentamos) todo lo que sea reparable y siempre me parece un desperdicio tirar a la basura cualquier cosa que pueda ser utilizado de otro modo asi que cuando me dedique a la electronica.... bueno ya imaginaran. ahora en nuestro taller (que no es solo de electronica) separamos cualquier tipo de residuios, los que se pueden se venden, no por el dinero, que es una mierda, si nosotros no, que otros los usen, las peligrosas como solventes y quimicos, tenemos tratos con empleados de emprezas que tratan esas substancias obviamente pasa largo rato para que nos desagamos de todo eso y si nos es util mientras tanto lo ocupamos, con los componenetes, pasan años, asi que me parece bueno todo lo que se pueda por reducir desperdicios


y en cuanto a lo de los celulares, llevo año y medio reparandolos y el reutilizar sus partes es algo que ha sido de gran ayuda en este trabajo y si hay muchas cosas que se pueden reutilizar y no solo los bocinas microfonos antenas y demas, tambien a nivel componente y en este tiempo no he visto un solo datasheet de celulares que se que los hay, pero no son indispensables asi que tambien en esa area se puede reusar


pues eso es lo que yo hago asi que (aunque si me lo dicen tal ves los insulte) soy algo ecologista


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2009)

SI eres de los que simpre guardas una placa de una TV o un Estereo sin remedio, ten por seguro que simpre vas a tener:

Transistores de pequeña señal
Uno que otro resistor
Algunos capacitores
Leds
Disipadores
IC´s de audio
Tornillos
Switches

... Que mas se puede pedir, no las tiren, guardenlas. Pueden ahorrarse unos cuantos pesos en un proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 29, 2009)

ahora una pregunta chicos, para la gente que no tienen las piezas electronicas ordenadas , o sea etiketadas o en algun sitio para localizarlas ¿¿ como lo haceis para buscar una resistencia o otra cosa cuando las tienen juntas todas? -- o peor aun, cuando vas con prisa.?

jejej un saludo.


----------



## RaFFa (Abr 29, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ahora una pregunta chicos, para la gente que no tienen las piezas electronicas ordenadas , o sea etiketadas o en algun sitio para localizarlas ¿¿ como lo haceis para buscar una resistencia o otra cosa cuando las tienen juntas todas? -- o peor aun, cuando vas con prisa.?
> 
> jejej un saludo.



jajaja yo creo que para eso no hay remedio,es lo unico malo de ser asi,que despues te tienes que parar mas tiempo a organizar los componentes por valor.....yo antes hacia eso y si te digo la verdad....llege a sacar de un cajon una cosa asi parecida a un estropajo pero a base  de resistencias....y es un rollo ponerlas todas en sus cajones ordenadas por valor,pero....y la satisfaccion que se habra llevado mas de uno cuando ha terminado algo asi?.un saludo.


----------



## karl (Abr 29, 2009)

Hercules se volveria loco nada mas por organizar mi coleccion de resistencias o capacitores, por fortuna casi todo lo tengo de un mismo valor o un conjunto muy cercano 

Procuro tener los integrados y las cosas "caras" separadas por modelo, o por lo menos por función, por ejemplo sensores, potenciometros, integrados serie 74XX etcetera, de esa forma no pierdo tanto tiempo buscando ni tanto espacio organizando.


----------



## algp (Abr 29, 2009)

Yo estoy retirando componentes de varias tarjetas que en otra forma irian a parar a la basura. Pero pienso que mayormente usare esos componentes para experimentar y para uso personal. 

Si armara algo para luego venderlo, pienso que preferiria poner componentes nuevos, sobretodo logicamente los semiconductores.

Suerte


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 29, 2009)

yo tambien estoy en fase de ordenacion de componentes en sus cajitas y todo ordenado por etiketas y separados, tambien estoy utilizando el programa factusol , la zona de articulos para detallar todas la resistencias y demas  que tengo en el almacen, esto me ayuda a no perder tiempo en la busqueda de las resistencias , condensadores , etc etc ademas es un buen programa para la gente que quiera facturar y es libre y gratis .

una fotico del programita con las cosas que tengo ya ordenadas:


un saludo¡


----------



## richar (May 1, 2009)

es interesante eso del reciclado yo arme varios amplificador de baja potencia (20, 30, 50 watts)solo con componentes reciclados y van de maravilla no me dieron problemas hasta ahora ya pasaron como 5 a 7 años, eso si solo para uso personal, ademas todo lo que hago solo es para mi no para venderlo, porque desechar algo que se puede reutilizar
saludos sigan reciclando


----------



## eidtech (May 2, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿ como lo haceis para buscar una resistencia o otra cosa cuando las tienen juntas todas? -- o peor aun, cuando vas con prisa.?



generalmente termino comprandola de nuevo...  ops:


----------



## jorger (May 2, 2009)

Buff,pues yo reciclo de todo!
-Transistores de todo tipo (no se me escapa ni uno jeje)
-Resistencias
-Condensadores polarizados/cerámicos/de poliéster/de tántalo...de todo vamos   
-Potenciómetros
-Diodos de todo tipo
-Rectificadores encapsulados
-Led´s
-Motores (tengo una caja de 40 por lo menos)
-Algún integrado que pueda usar como oscilador
-Transformadores de ferrita,eso ni dudarlo 
-Optoacopladores/encoders
-Y un larguíiiiiiisimo etcétera 
Esto de reciclar me encanta jeje,así tengo la habitación,parece un taller   
Se me olvidaba,también a veces incluso aprovecho pcb´s de algunos aparatos para montar nuevos circuitos    
Un saludo!


----------



## Fortivo (May 2, 2009)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja casi nada, si tienes que comprar cada vez que vas a reparar algo ... pues ni contarte colega...  



			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> Buff,pues yo reciclo de todo!
> -Transistores de todo tipo (no se me escapa ni uno jeje)
> -Resistencias
> -Condensadores polarizados/cerámicos/de poliéster/de tántalo...de todo vamos
> ...



sigue asi colega, si tienes espacio claro    , ya el mio esta full haber si lo apreto algo mas DD

un saludo


----------



## Elvis! (May 2, 2009)

Yo hasta ahora recicle..Aca vamos:
Televisores
Radios Chicas, Grandes, Viejas y nuevas
Un emisor de radio de los porfesionales..Que pesaba como 60Kg
Equipos Aiwa
Partes de automoviles
Monitores
Fuentes de Pc
Discos Rigidos
Bolsas que me daban por ahi con quien sabe que aparato
Impresoras
Juguetes
Transformadores de alumbrado publico
Y entre tantas cosas mas que ahora no recuerdo jeje
La mayoria de todo esto lo consegui gratis..Tan solo diciendo "Disculpe..Tiene alguna utilidad o le sirve de algo esto Señor/a?Me lo podria dar o vender? 
Hasta ahora no llegue nunca a resibir la respuesta "Bueno dale te lo vendo"..Siempre fue un "No llevalo para que quiero esa porqueria aca" Y cosas por el estilo 


Un saludo!
Y sigan juntando mugre y electronica!


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿ como lo haceis para buscar una resistencia o otra cosa cuando las tienen juntas todas? -- o peor aun, cuando vas con prisa.?



eso es facil:
tomas una caja de carton adecuada y le haces divisiones (el tamaño depende de lo que guardes)  :

1
1,2
1,5
1,8
2,2
2,7
3,3
3,9
4,7
5,6
6,8
8,2
otras

son 13 divisiones, si no te gusta el numero dejas 2 para "otras" y son 14 .


no son muchas y las tiras ahi.
cuando necesitas buscas, no se vuelve para nada complicado seleccionar 1,2K entre 120k 0 12 ohms


----------



## JoniDf (May 2, 2009)

xd tengo varias  plaquetas viejas en casa , hace mucho no compro nada


----------



## electronica-2000 (May 2, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Yo hasta ahora recicle..Aca vamos:
> Televisores
> Radios Chicas, Grandes, Viejas y nuevas
> Un emisor de radio de los porfesionales..Que pesaba como 60Kg
> ...



yo junto todo jeje de las motherboard que no funcionan les saco piezas para arreglar otras. 

   tenes el display del equipo  aiwa nsx-5202? por que el que tenia se rompio


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2009)

Yo de tanto guardar porquerias, termine con medio taller inutilizado, una habitacion de mi casa a la que no se podia entrar, un cuartucho arriba del techo que da verguenza. 

Esto sucedia por lastima a tirar cosas que funcionan o funcionarian en el futuro   , ejemplo 

*Varias mpresora canon, epson tapado el cabezal pero todo lo demas funciona, Futuros robots.
*TV viejo no se consigue el triplicador con doble foco. El mueble esta impecable.  Futura pecera. 
*Amoladoras, taladros chinos con alguna pieza rota pero motor funcionando, guarde. 
*Cuanta cosa de aluminio se cruzaba, futuros dicipadores.
*20 CPU 386 con todo dentro. Si futuro gabinetes variso , fuentes de alimentacion coolers etc. Oro en caja.
*Y mil cosas que quedan del taller. Y de las actualizaciones en fabricas y comercios. 
Hasta ahora todo bien el tema es que pasdo 6 meses ya no te acordas de nada, o sea es como si no lo tubieras.
y ahi es cuando pasa a convertirce en Mugre y causal de divorcio. 

Solucion, le di varias cosas a unos estudiantes, despues tenia la fila de pendejos manguiando algun artefacto para experimentar, asi fui de a poco desaciendome de mis tesoros. 

Saludos


----------



## cesartm (May 2, 2009)

Bueno ya que estamos en esto, alguien sabe como fabricar el artefacto para chupar la soldadura con material casero y que sea economica. Tengo pensado usar el embolo de una jeringa de plastico dentro de un tubo de cobre de plomeria.


----------



## Fortivo (May 3, 2009)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Bueno ya que estamos en esto, alguien sabe como fabricar el artefacto para chupar la soldadura con material casero y que sea economica. Tengo pensado usar el embolo de una jeringa de plastico dentro de un tubo de cobre de plomeria.



si la jeringa metalica de taller no sale mas de 5€ ¡¡  y funciona del 10.... creo q no vale la pena estar inventandote una amigo, pero esa es mi opinion.

la jeringa plastica de clinicas o medicos no sirve, porque? porque si entra el estaño caliente no te dura la punta ni a cobrar   , u n saludo.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo opte por comprar poco a pocos armarios de los q tengo en la foto de cajitas, y me van de rechupete para estas cosas, siempre esta ahi y no lo estoy moviendo de aqui para aya xd.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Yo, la verdad que reciclo todo lo que puedo, aunque cada vez los fabricantes montan aparatos con los componentes mas ajustados y cuando los quieres reciclar suelen tener la juntura algo dañada. Las piezas normalmente las reservo para mi uso. Cuando reparo algún equipo las suelo usar nuevas pero a veces las recicladas te sacan de apuros, por lo que siempre las tengo a mano.  


			
				cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Bueno ya que estamos en esto, alguien sabe como fabricar el artefacto para chupar la soldadura con material casero y que sea economica. Tengo pensado usar el embolo de una jeringa de plastico dentro de un tubo de cobre de plomeria.


 Bueno, ya puestos puedes usar la idea que anda deambulando en internet de usar un soldador jvc con un motor de frigorifico.
Saludos!


----------



## krit (May 3, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo uso exactamente este metodo como podeis ver en las fotos. Cajas de cartón dentro de cajas de cartón.
Más barato imposible. ¿Para buscarlas? . Muy sencillo. Supongamos que necesito una de 100K. Cojo la cajita que pone 10 la tiro encima de la mesa , como los dos primeros colores coinciden en todas solo tengo que busar el tercero o sea una que tenga el amarillo. Recojo el resto y ya esta.


----------



## krit (May 3, 2009)

Solo ha salido una foto.
Las mando comprimidas ya que es el formato que admite mayor tamaño. Mi cámara no hace de menos de 1Mega asi que he tenido que recortarlas.
Ahi va otra


----------



## Fortivo (May 3, 2009)

muy buena forma de ordenar las resistencias


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yo tambien reciclo todo los posible, solo compro sockets, algún semiconductor ademas del estaño, las placas...
Así ahorras algo de dinero y evitas algo de contaminación y todo ese rollo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos , he querido comentar este tema mas bien para ayudar a la gente que no puede o no encuentran piezas electronicas nuevas y puedan reciclarlo de otros aparatos.
> 
> yo en mi hobby-laboratorio tengo el 70% en componentes reciclados, reciclo todo lo que este bien por ejemplo : rele, micros, triac, transistores verticales, placas de aluminio para refrigerar componentes ((es muy utilitario)) , transformadores , display , led's, etc etc...
> 
> ...



Por supuesto!
De hecho es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Llevo muchos años en la electronica y la mayor parte de los miles de componentes que tengo los he sacado del reciclado de aparatos electrónicos.
Cuando empezé desmontaba muchas cosas y miraba como estaban hechas.
En mi es una práctica común.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Buff,pues yo reciclo de todo!
> -Transistores de todo tipo (no se me escapa ni uno jeje)
> -Resistencias
> -Condensadores polarizados/cerámicos/de poliéster/de tántalo...de todo vamos
> ...




Te pareces a mi!   

A ver si cuando este en casa os subo unas fotos de mi habitación!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 25, 2009)

Pensamiento fugaz, después de ver “el cuarto de lo reciclado”
Si no sabes lo que tenes en la caja del fondo de lo reciclado.   
Realmente estas amontonando porquerias. 

Consecuencia a ponerce a acomodar acomodar y hacer un inventario de lo que tengo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Hombre, de memoria no me acuerdo de todo lo que tengo, y tampoco lo tengo inventariado, pero si coges una pieza al azar de cualquir sitio te diré de donde la saqué.
Ese tipo de historias se me quedan gravadas.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 26, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Hombre, de memoria no me acuerdo de todo lo que tengo, y tampoco lo tengo inventariado, pero si coges una pieza al azar de cualquir sitio te diré de donde la saqué.
> Ese tipo de historias se me quedan gravadas.



  pues tu me diras si te saco una resistencias del monton ,,, ¿¿ me dirias de que aparatico lo as sacado?¿


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm tal vez...  Pero ai me sacas un condensador o un interruptor seguramente si


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 26, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre ,, un condensador tambien te puedes kedar en la duda ^^ , ya un interruptor no,, porque yo tengo interruptores y demas y se de donde ''posiblemente se aya sacado''  

sigan reciclando chicos,porque todo se esta poniendo caro..

saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 26, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Pensamiento fugaz, después de ver “el cuarto de lo reciclado”
> Si no sabes lo que tenes en la caja del fondo de lo reciclado.
> Realmente estas amontonando porquerias.
> 
> Consecuencia a ponerce a acomodar acomodar y hacer un inventario de lo que tengo.



en esto si te doy la razon hee¡¡


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, de los interruptores y potes me suelo acordar, porque recuerdo cómo era la carátula del equipo.


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

reciclar sirve hasta por ahi nomas, si es un trabajo para el estudio o algo asi, es mejor comprar nuevo (excepto los disipadores que son carisimos) asi te ahorraras muchos dolores de cabeza y horas de madrugada tratando de avieriguar la falla, cuando solo era un condensador con fugaz...

pero, los gabinetes, pulsadores, separadores de las paclas, pines macho-hembra, ventiladores, cables, etc...

eso si es bueno!


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 26, 2009)

bueno la verdad que todo ingeniero o tecnico, tiene como una fiebre de reciclar, y les digo por que uno cuando ve un componente o parte y  piensa... supongo que no lo necesito, pero... mas adelante lo necesitare para salir de un apuro. y ademas esta tambien la cuestion economica que es mas valedera mas que nunca. saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 26, 2009)

Cierto, siempre está bien tener un pequeño "stock" de componentes. No da para ir a comprar solo un transistor, resistencia, o algo por el estilo, al menos que tengas la tienda al lado de tu casa (que no es mi caso).


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

ni el mio, que la tienda de aca ni tiene nada! tengo que ir a montevideo!


----------



## foso (Jun 26, 2009)

Que bronca me da cuando tengo que tirar esos integrados con millones de patitas que sería imposible utilizarlos para algo, pero si uno lo tubiera que comprar valdria una fortuna. Yo creo que de todos los integrados reciclo un 70 % mas o menos. El resto o son muy chicos e imposibles de implementar manualmente o tienen funciones muy específicas que sirven solo para su dispositivo.

También es cierto que tengo muchos integrados clavados en una tableta de tergopor esperando algo de accion pero estan ahi hace tiempo y el General no los recluta, jaja.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

flacojuan dijo:
			
		

> bueno la verdad que todo ingeniero o tecnico, tiene como una fiebre de reciclar, y les digo por que uno cuando ve un componente o parte y  piensa... supongo que no lo necesito, pero... mas adelante lo necesitare para salir de un apuro. y ademas esta tambien la cuestion economica que es mas valedera mas que nunca. saludos



   

Muchas veces guardas un componente, y no lo usas en 25 años y pienesas  "esto lo tiro, ya no sirve para nada",

...Y justo al día siguiente lo necesitas.


----------



## jorger (Jun 27, 2009)

Hombre,eso..pues como a todos nos ha pasado.A mí en vez de con componentes individuales me ha pasado con placas llenas de componentes.Me pongo a pensar y digo: ''bah,para que la quiero si tengo un monton de componentes por ahi en mas placas y en esta ya no queda casi nada útil!?'' .Y justo al día siguiente me encuentro con que necesito un componente y resulta que ese sólo podía encontrarlo justamente en esa misma placa  :evil:  :evil: 

Pasando a otro tema,no hay nadie que recicle componentes mecánicos y motores de impresoras?.La verdad es que es de lo mejor,nunca viene mal tener un pequeño stock de materiales (poleas,engranajes,etc) y motores de este tipo...  

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 15, 2009)

Para mí es un juego, Cada cierto tiempo digo: "limpieza", y desueldo enteritas todas las placas qye he acumulado.
Tardo días, pero me lo tomo como un juego. Cuetno lo que tardo en sacar 100 componentes y luego hago tiempos.

PD: Puede vivir aquí?         



			
				Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> bueno por lo veo que no soy el unico que esta loco y recoje y recicla   , (( eso es lo que dice mi padre , claro no lo entiende  ))
> bueno les posteo unas foticos de mi zona para que veais la cantidad de respuestos que tengo reciclados y que esta en base de reciclar, todo a sido o que algien me lo a regalado porque no funciona  o por curiosidad que lo ves votado en algun lado y le echas la mano, pero ya eso no se puede hacer porque si te ve alguien conocido te llama chatarrero... cosa que tampoco ellos entienden , enga esas imagenes:
> 
> PD: ojo¡¡ esta todo votado por temas de limpieza, estoy de organizacion
> ...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> PD: Puede vivir aquí?


El no vive ahí adentro; solo es su laboratorio. Pero no podemos negar que está medio desordenado, o por lo menos lo aparenta.


----------



## marcelino (Jul 15, 2009)

Mas que reciclador, me considero medio basurero, le saco cosas hasta a las lámparas de bajo consumo.
Separo metales como aluminio, cobre, bronce oro, etc. Por ahora nunca lo vendí, a veces si lo regalé.
Con respecto a los componentes, ojo que yo reparo PABX digitales que siguen usando compuertas tipo 74LSxx y CD40xx, y para peor ya hay muchos de estos integraditos (por cierto muy baratos), que ya no se consiguen en las casas de electrónica.

El problema es el espacio y el tiempo de reciclado, yo aprovecho cuando me baja el laburo.
Y el otro dolor de cabeza era sacar los SMD sin romperlos ni recalentarlos, ahora con las barritas para desoldar, reciclo a lo loco y rápido.

Creo que los que reparamos, ayudamos a que no nos tape la basura electrónica, porque es mas ecológico seguir reusando equipos, en lugar de tirarlos y comprar nuevos.

Y por último creo que de parte de las empresas, no se hacen responsables de la basura que generan, es muy fácil ponerle a un envase plástico o de cartón, el simbolito de reciclable, pero si alguien no se encarga, ahí se termina lo ecologico, creo que ellas mismas deberían financiar el reciclado.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Claaaroooo, reciclaaaable... Que no me jodan con las flechitas verdes; todo eso va a parar al basurero, con todo lo demás. Acaso conocen algún lugar donde tirar correctamente aparatos electrónicos? Yo no.
Afortunadamente, yo no suelo tirar aparatos electrónicos (los reciclo, o por lo menos quedan deshechos en algún rincón).


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hace tiempo encontre una memoria de 512Kb AMD, la verdad está muy linda, ya que tiene una ventana donde se ve el IC interno. Según está marcada de 1986. Ahora mas que un componente de reciclaje, la considero una reliquia, Cuando la saque del aparato (Distribuidor de Phone Lines) estaba intacta, el aparato estaba en buen estado y supongo que la Memory aún sirve.

Le eche una hojeada al datasheet pero quede mareado por las cosas casi imcomprensibles que dice...
Tengo la esperanza que algún dia valga millones.







Saludos.

PD: El recliclado de componentes sirve, me acabo de hacer de la nada un distribuidor de audio de 6 lineas, aparte un filtro activo pasabajo con sistema bridge y control de ganancia; unos 12 Opam, casi todos ellos, con el legendario JRC4558D. Gratis, hasta las resistencias y capacitores para el filtro activo, la fuente simetrica la recicle del mismo aparato que mencione arriba...

Uffff, me ahorre como 5 Dolares.


----------



## soerok (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo tengo como 20 de esas memorias jeje 
las e sacado de muchas tarjetas de sonido y graficas de pc que ya no servian, jeje y si que son lindas esas eeprom jeje lastima que no sepa nada hacerca de ellas ni de programacion jejeje.
Saludos amigos


----------



## unleased! (Jul 16, 2009)

marcelino dijo:
			
		

> ...que siguen usando compuertas tipo 74LSxx y CD40xx, y para peor ya hay muchos de estos integraditos (por cierto muy baratos), que ya no se consiguen en las casas de electrónica.


 Estas seguro? es raro que no se encuentren. Esas compuertas se usan bastante hoy en día, sobre todo los institutos debido a que son muy baratos y duraderos. Yo aprendí con esas puertas.



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Claaaroooo, reciclaaaable... Que no me jodan con las flechitas verdes; todo eso va a parar al basurero, con todo lo demás. Acaso conocen algún lugar donde tirar correctamente aparatos electrónicos? Yo no.
> Afortunadamente, yo no suelo tirar aparatos electrónicos (los reciclo, o por lo menos quedan deshechos en algún rincón).


 Nosotros aquí en españa tenemos los denominados "puntos limpios" donde despedazan las cosas y las reciclan, eso si, lo tuvo que construir todo el gobierno ya que los fabricantes mucho les interesa vender, pero para el resto se hacen los suecos.

Aunque la verdad es que la gente no recicla mucho, mas bién poco y no es por desconocimiento si no mas bién por vago o por egoismo.

En mi zona hay una vieja que tiene un contenedor a pié de casa y paga el impuesto de basuras todos los meses, sin embargo, en vez de depositar la bolsa de la basura en el contenedor prefiere andar 300m para tirarla al rio. Con esto te lo digo todo.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Hace tiempo encontre una memoria de 512Kb AMD, la verdad está muy linda, ya que tiene una ventana donde se ve el IC interno. Según está marcada de 1986. Ahora mas que un componente de reciclaje, la considero una reliquia, Cuando la saque del aparato (Distribuidor de Phone Lines) estaba intacta, el aparato estaba en buen estado y supongo que la Memory aún sirve.


 La ventanita sirve para borrar la memoria, se usaban en las rom antiguas de las placas base. Trae una  pegatina que si la destapas borra toda la BIOS. El problema venía después debido a que si no tenías el programador para volver a cargar la BIOS tenías que tirar la placa, y como que en aquellos años no eran baratas.

Abur!


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

tacato, como bien dice unleashed! que me gano de mano jejeje

esa ventanita se usa para formatear el microcontrolador, son un tubito de lus especial, me sale luz negra pero no es.  

atte. alexus.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2009)

No es un microcontrolador, es una memoria, tampoco se "formatea", si no que se borra. La luz que se utiliza es ultravioleta.


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

tu me entendiste...

jeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2009)

Si la expongo a la luz del dia no se borra?


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 17, 2009)

bueno llego un poco tarde pero les cuento que yo tambien reciclo y guardo todo lo que encuentre o me den (que es alla cada tanto   ), sea electronico o no a todo le veo una futura utilidad. Por lo general no compro componentes gracias a mi despensa reciclada, pero hablo de hasta resistencias, transistores, condensadores, bobinas, diodos, puentes, fet, mosfet, op.amp, compuertas, 555, memorias, pulsadores, led, display, reles, reguladores y todo lo que pueda haber en quien sabe que aparato. De vez en cuando me dedico a ordenar y clasificar, y a desoldar placas para reducir espacio y tiro alguna cosa que no sirva para no tener tanta porqueria amontonada.  Compro componentes cuando no tengo lo que busco o si es para algo especial y de inportancia.
Ojo el echo de que recicle hasta resistencias no significa que sea "roñoso", es que no me gustaria estar armando algo y tener que ir a la casa de electronica solo porque no tengo una resistencia de 1K o 220Ω, yo si me pongo a armar algo no tengo que ir a comprar nada a no ser que necesite algun IC en especial y ahi aprovecho y compro las resistencias y condensadores que necesite para eso.

Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 17, 2009)

aca pueden ver algunos componentes ordenados y clasificados, faltan otros tipos pero es para que tengan una idea.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 17, 2009)

A ver quien es el listillo que intenta desoldaro una resistencia SMD con una chupona


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 17, 2009)

mas tarde saco fotos de las que he reciclado y te las subo, uso malla desoldadora. Un compañero de st cambio la memoria flash de un mp3 para otro que la tenia quemada, solo con soldador y malla.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Si la expongo a la luz del dia no se borra?


Si la dejas unas horas es probable, aunque debería estar bastantes horas para borrarse completamente.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 17, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial... Borrado por partes
Con lo que me encantan los errores. Si algún dia la llego a ocupar, recordaré taparle la ventanita.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 17, 2009)

La ventanita de flasheo.. jejeje
De pequeño me decían qu si la abrías un poquitito solo se jodia el ordenador pa siempre
Que recuerdos..


----------



## neutron (Jul 17, 2009)

yo si puedo evitar comprar cosas..mejor.. todo lo que venga y sea electronico..bienvenido sea. saco capacitores, transistores, resistencias que uno no tiene normalmente..cables, conecores.. integrados.. disipadores...todo se puede volver a usar.. cuando me dicen.. tengo una fuente de pc que no sirve.. la queres? yo le digo..sisi dame que yo la tiro : jajajaj


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2009)

el tema de esos chips viejos es que :

uno debe aprender minimamente el funcionamiento de dicho chip, sea el que sea, y luego diseñar al go en funcion de el mismo.
realmente , aprender a usar algo obsoleto , algun protocolo de comunicacion viejo.
realizar un diseño de 1 , sin posibilidades de que , si luego ven que ese diseño les es util y pueden vender algunos , no conseguiran mas de esos componentes...............
es real pedo muchachos.

lo que vale son uds. su tiempo en aprender y su tiempo en diseñar y su tiempo en armar.
lso componentes no valen nada.
metanselo en la cabeza.

reciclen a la vecina que quedo sola, o a la viuda de al lado si aun sirve.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 17, 2009)

fernandob capaz que no entendes porque reciclamos o por lo menos mi caso, yo reciclo para que cuando valla a realizar un "proyecto", probar algo o reparar algo para mi (para un cliente compro nuevo) ya tenga las cosas aca en mi casa, y no tener que ir a comprar algo elemental y basico. Quien no tiene su "despensa" de componentes para tener a mano la mayor cantidad de material posible? Obvio que si no lo tengo o no funciona bien voy y lo compro, pero reciclando cuanto ahorras? yo bastante. Aparte con eso aprendi y aprendo mucho practicando y probando teorias con lo reciclado.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2009)

no, no te digo que no lo hagas, es mas, yo tambien soy medio bichero, me freno, trato de no serlo.
el otro dia levante una central de alarma x-28 completa, algun negocio la tiro a la mierda.
lso gabinetes mismos valen, y el transformador.
no te digo que no.
lo que puse de lso chips,. ..............es asi...........sino diganme que se van a poner a hacer algo con uno de esos ........

solo digo lo que puse.
veo que sacan integrados del año del ñaupa, supongo que sacan lso que estan en zocalos, imagino.
no se van a poner a dessoldar.........y quedan ahi.........
lo que puse de los chips,. ..............es asi...........sino diganme que se van a poner a hacer algo con uno de esos ........


tambien he escuchado que algunso en su zona no tienene casas de electronica cerca.


no todo el mundo vive cerca de todo como yo (no lo ddigo contento, preferiria en una playa paradisiaca lejos de la civilizacion).

en fin, estoy aca, y a mi tambien me gusta la electronica, solo que de vez en cando les recuerdo, asi a lo bestia como soy que es lo que mas vale de todo.

un abrazo che.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 17, 2009)

levante la mano a quien le paso de levantar algun aparatejo, desarmarlo, tirar ciertos componentes por que se penso que no se los iba a aprovechar en nada y dias despues los necesitamos?


ejemm, me arreglo la camisa, levanto la mano y digo: YOOOOOOOOOO


saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 18, 2009)

se entiende lo que decis fernando, yo tengo integrados que quien sabe que son y que nunca voy a usar a no ser para pegarlos en la pared capas. Pero aparte de esos yo saco: comparadores, O.A, 555, reguladores, 40xxx, 74xxx y a esos si se les da utilidad, fijate en mi foto que estan clasificadas las reparticiones, en la que dice "¿?" estan los integrados no usables para fines electronicos, pero los demas si se pueden usar. Ah otra cosa, los que no estan en zocalos los saco con el soldador o con el soplete, ahora ya no saco esos integrados inutiles pero los que sirven si los saco.

zeta, YOOOOOO por ese tipo de experiencia ahora trato de tirar lo menos posible, pero de vez encuando hago limpieza.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 18, 2009)

El problema es que recicando reciclando, los componentes se apoderan de tu casa  acabas durmiendo en la calle.
Ayer mismo compré  organizadores de  cajoncitos para ampliar mi organizador de componentes pasivos.
Ese organizador ya tiene 192 cajones, y pronto aumentaré a 256.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2009)

El IC que mostre en la foto la considero una "reliquia" electronica, ya que no se fabrica más y se supone que está funcional.

Ahora, volviendo al tema:


			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> El recliclado de componentes sirve, me acabo de hacer de la nada un distribuidor de audio de 6 lineas, aparte un filtro activo pasabajo con sistema bridge y control de ganancia; unos 12 Opam, casi todos ellos, con el legendario JRC4558D. Gratis, hasta las resistencias y capacitores para el filtro activo, la fuente simetrica la recicle del mismo aparato que mencione arriba...
> 
> Uffff, me ahorre como 5 Dolares ó mas.



La verdad, no le veo ningún contra el reciclado, solo que a veces tu mismo te inundas con chatarra. y te preguntas: Para que tengo esto aquí  
Además, mientras no te conviertas en este tipo, al grado de por no ir por unas resistencias y sacarselas al la TV de tu sala, todo irá bien. No sean tan tacaños.






Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 18, 2009)

Sobretodo si la tele es de plasma


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 18, 2009)

tacatomon: sobre "ese tipo" que no compra las resistencias, te referis a mi?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2009)

Me refiero a Don Tacaño, digo, Don Cangrejo.

No ven las caricaturas de sus hijos?.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 18, 2009)

no tengo hijos y caricaturas eran las de antes. Aparte decis eso como si fueras muy grande y tuvieras hijos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2009)

mmm

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Cangrejo

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 18, 2009)

me estas tomando el pelo? yo no se quien es mas inmaduro y necio, si el que se toma el tiempo de escribir cosas como esas o vos que te pones a buscarlas.

Saludos


----------



## Fabiandp (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola colegas! Estoy leyendo este post y me da gusto saber que no soy el unico que usa el reciclado, ya sea por preocupacion por el ambiente, la economia, etc. Yo en lo personal si reutilizo la mayoria de los componentes, a excepcion de los filtros que varian en funcionamiento. El punto que me gustaria compartir es que en ocasiones vas a la tienda de electronica y te venden un transistor u otro componente que no es original y no se comporta como es debido. En mas de una ocasion me ha sacado de este apuro las piezas que he guardado, ademas que en ocasiones puedes hacer pruebas rapidas con las mismas.

Saludos! y iva el reciclado!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

no se peleen , aqui se suele hacer bromas pero es un ambiente de "amigos" ninguno de lso que esta escribiendo lo hace con mala intensión.

un abrazo


----------



## electrodan (Jul 18, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> me estas tomando el pelo? yo no se quien es mas inmaduro y necio, si el que se toma el tiempo de escribir cosas como esas o vos que te pones a buscarlas.
> 
> Saludos





			
				arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon: sobre "ese tipo" que no compra las resistencias, te referis a mi?


Creo que deberías bajar un poco la guardia, solo un poco. Creo que nadie te está tomando el pelo.
Que a ti no te agraden esas cosas no significa que ellos piensen igual, así que te pido encarecidamente que respetes los gustos e ideas de los demás.
Por favor, no te enojes, es solo una crítica constructiva. Porque creo que te lo estas tomando muy a pecho. A veces, al no existir muchas expresiones extralingüísticas, se confunde el "tono" del mensaje. Espero que me comprendas.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 18, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

>




entre reciclaje y reciclaje ahora me dio ganas de comer una cangreburguer

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 19, 2009)

Tranquilo compañero Arubaro22, nunca fue mi intención hacerte molestar, la verdad, nunca pense que te lo tomaras tan en serio. Te pido una disculpa si te ofendí.

Por ahí dice Electrodan que fue una critica constructiva... Error. Al escribir el comentario:

Tacatomon Dijo:

"La verdad, no le veo ningún contra el reciclado, solo que a veces tu mismo te inundas con chatarra. y te preguntas: Para que tengo esto aquí Question
Además, mientras no te conviertas en este tipo, al grado de por no ir por unas resistencias y sacarselas al la TV de tu sala, todo irá bien. No sean tan tacaños."

Ni siquiera mencione a alguien en general. Al contrario, generalize con la broma de que No sean como Don Cangrejo (Para mas información, En wikipedia).

De nuevo, Arubaro22, Te pido una atenta disculpa si te ofendí.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 19, 2009)

El Sr. cangrejo parece un embudo


----------



## marcelino (Jul 20, 2009)

Mi opinión en el tema de reciclado, es que no se hace siempre por negocio, en la mayoría de los casos es porque da lástima tirar componentes que sirven, a veces por nostalgia. A mi me da mucha alegría armar algún aparatito con "basura" reciclada, no es por el ahorro. Ya me armé con un tester quemado, un medidor ESR, con una cajita, un vúmetro y una antena, un medidor de campo, con un desoldador a pistón y una lamparita, una linterna, etc.

Ahoara tomando el reciclado en serio, por parte de empresas y gobiernos, no tienen que esperar que sea negocio, por el contrario tienen que invertir en reusar productos, para contaminar lo menos posible, los lugares de reciclado, por ejemplo en la India, serán muy redituables, pero contaminan mas que si se dejaran los equipos sin reciclar.
Por último repito un comentario que hice antes, es muy fácil ponerle a los productos el símbolo de reciclable, pero en la mayoría de los casos es antieconómico, por eso la propia empresa que produce los residuos, debería subvencionar el proceso.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

En resumen:
En cualquier caso reciclamos, para obtener piezas fuera de serie, para tener un pequeño stock, y para pasar ujn buen rato con el soldador.
No es que por no pagar 0.01$ le saquemos una resistencia a nuestra TV


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Se puede reciclar un Cinescopio?

La verdad, yo los tiro, ni siquiera los de limpia publica se los lleva, eso significa que ni ellos pueden venderlos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

cinescopio? que es eso?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

La pantalla de cristal de los Monitores CRT.

Saludos.

PD: Pues por qué nombre lo conocías?


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

doble post!

pues, simplemente "el tubo"


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

El tubo:

De PVC
De TableDance
De carton
De Conserva
Del agua
Del caño
Del Escape
...

De Papas:







Me quedo con Cinescopio.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

yo con el tubo jeje


----------



## electrodan (Jul 23, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por ahí dice Electrodan que fue una critica constructiva... Error.


*MI* mensaje fue una "crítica constructiva".


----------



## electrodan (Jul 23, 2009)

Creo que la forma mas correcta de llamarlo es TRC, tubo de rayos catódicos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

electro, somos uruguayos, yo canario, criado afuera, medio bruto, y hablo como de afuera:

pa mi, el tubo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

No vaya a pasar como el tema de Ingeniebrios Vs Tecnicos y tambien este se acabe.
Moción a demasiada información. 

Aunque de mi parte ya no se que mas reciclar...

Alguien sabe como se podría reutilizar un Magnetrón de Horno de Microondas?

Al hacerlo funcionar, como para que me serviría?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No vaya a pasar como el tema de Ingeniebrios Vs Tecnicos y tambien este se acabe.
> Moción a demasiada información.
> 
> Aunque de mi parte ya no se que mas reciclar...
> ...



el titulo era diferencias entre ..........
y suponia diferencias como quien dice entre un panadero y uno que hace postres.
si el titulo hubiese sido Vs. ........era para cerrarlo de una.

igual me parecio mas que acertado el haber finalizado ese tema .

respecto de este , hay algo que no ponen uds, luego de un monton de respuestas y yo si hago.
uds. solo reciclan los componentes ?
de una placa ,


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> respecto de este , hay algo que no ponen uds, luego de un monton de respuestas y yo si hago.
> uds. solo reciclan los componentes ?
> de una placa ,



Pues, que sugieres que podríamos hacer con lo que se recicla? Aparte de mandar el componente reciclado a un nuevo proyecto o a un botecito arrumbado por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 24, 2009)

carcazas, las chapas alrededor de los flybacks, conectores, de todo viene bien


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2009)

yo lo mas valioso que saque de las placas es el analizar lso circuitos, ahi aprendi muchisimo mas que con circuitos tontos y terriblemente dudosos que dan vueltas por la web.
por que uno analiza placas comerciales, 100% funcionales.
da trabajo, semanas a veces , no es cocinadito como pedir en un foro ........pero .........vale .


----------



## electrodan (Jul 25, 2009)

El problema es que la mayoría de los aparatos modernos están ocultos bajo un par de letras irreconocibles sobre algún extraño CI. Ahora, da gusto descuartizar algún cacharro medio viejo que tenga componentes reconocibles.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

seguro electrodan que si miramso cosas modernas y de alta escala ni podemos hacer nada.

pero mira, te doy un ejemplo entre tantos:

cuanto cuesta una fuente switching que aca preguntan tanto ? sale 2 mangos y podes tener circuitos bien diseñados.
un protector contra subidas y bajadas de tension ? 12 dolares, no solo te sirve el aparato sino que podes descularlo para ver una eficiente fuente sin transformador + como diseñaron el hard (supongamso que usa PIC) , deteccion de tension de linea, y mas cosas.

y de un circuito muy confiable.

como eeso te aseguro que hay mil cosas.


----------



## alexus (Jul 25, 2009)

comparto lo qeu dice fernando, al igual que relevar pci´s, de eso se aprende mucho.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 26, 2009)

Yo de una placa sólo reciclo los componentes y los radiadores.
Heste fin de semana he estado en mi pueblo, y allí ya no se le la tele analógica, han puesto el TDT,
Y en el vertedero he desguazado 6 TV's de las antiguas, sin euroconector. Como sólo tienen entrada de antena, la gente no les puede poner el TDT y las tiran.
Algunas eran más modernas, y desde que apareció la serie TDa, que sirven para todo una tele trae un par de estos, y ya está.
Hoy en día no se puede sacar ninguna conclusión, ni componente reciclable de la tecnología moderna.
Por eso yo me quedo con la antigua 


Saludos

PD: Había que verme intentando meter seis bastidores complectos en una bolsa de plástico


----------



## alexus (Jul 26, 2009)

jeje tienes que andar saltando alambrados?

o se permite la entrada?

atte. alexus.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2009)

Diganme, que uso se les puede dar a los chips de una MotherBoard de PC?

Todavía a los mosfets que traen, pero hasta eso,son para montar directos en la PCB.
Los condensadores siempre son de bajo valor y de plano, la mayoría son SMD, igual las resistencias.

No tiene remedio.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 26, 2009)

reciclar??? Absolutamente Todoooo!!!!!!

No hay nada de electronica que no tire...desarmo absolutamente todo...en placas grandes como la de un televisor derarmo y saco todo para usar... i
*Integrados
*Transformadores
*Triacs
*Resistencias
*Capacitores
*Cables
*Leds
*Transistores de todo tipo
*PCB de las chiquitas(que muy pocas veces las uso)
*Diodos
* y mucho mas que no me acuerdo!

Lo unico que puedo llegar a tirar de un artefacto despues de desarmarlo es la carcasa plástica....yo no le encuentro ninguna utilidad práctica...

Ademas!! reciclo (en estos momentos por organizacion) todo tipo de frascos y tarritos de vidrio y especialmente plástico...para contener alli mis cosas perfectamente ordenadas.... Resistencias por un lado, capacitores por otro y demas... *Soy un fanático de la limpieza y del orden al trabajar... facilita la comodidad y el ánimo en un 100%!*!

Saludos y Reciclen todo lo que puedan que ayuda a tener presupuestos mas bajos y a cuidar el planeta!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Veo con agrado que se tiene consciencia del reciclado. A mi me gusta también hacerlo, y esta costumbre nacio cuando estudiaba electrónica en la secundaria, pues además era una de las prácticas en el taller.
Me refiero a que el profesor calificaba, además de la correcta soldadura, la correcta des-soldadura (como se diga, si fuera un foro de gramatica y ortografía, estaría frito).
La práctica consiste en desoldar los componentes sin desprender el zocalo y pista de cobre; la superficie debe quedar sin soldadura y limpia, es decir, sin rastros de quemadura en la tablilla.
Por otro lado, la práctica de la soldadura tambien consistía en soldar sin dañar las pistas y zocalos.
Buena práctica la primera!

Tengo de hecho, frascos con piezas de plastico, engranes y botones. Todo se vale...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

La práctica de desoldar tiene un fin: ¡Trabajar limpiamente!

No negarán que han visto trabajos de otros tecnicos que dan asco. Bolas de soldadura puesta en frio, pistas rotas y parchadas con alambre, etc.
 Da miedo entrarle a un equipo con tales trabajos. Encima el cliente para animarte a que repares el equipo te dice: "Es casi nuevo, para ser sincero es la primera vez que lo mando reparar" (Claro, la primera vez que lo"manda reparar", pues las otras veces el mismo le mete mano, mano sucia).

Chale...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> jeje tienes que andar saltando alambrados?
> 
> o se permite la entrada?
> 
> atte. alexus.



jejeje de momento me dejan entrar. Espero que siga así.

Y respecto a lo de tacatomon, lo malo de las placas base, es que al ser de doble cara los componentes están muy duros y son difíciles que quitar.


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2009)

Me das envidia *elosciloscopio*  
Fiuuuff,6 tv´s para ti solo,y yo que me conformo con 1    

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

jajajajaja

Tuve que meterme en un contenedor, y un amigo mio le decía a todos los que pasavan:

"Tranquilo, es profesional"


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2009)

jajaj,menuda suerte que tienes,aquí no tiran nada de nada  :evil: ,y lo que más me fastidia es que cuando me voy de vacaciones a otra provincia,a lo mejor me encuentro 2 tv´s al lado de un contenedor y claro,como no me los puedo llevar,me amargo yo solo...  
-------------
Pasando a otra cosa....aquí una foto de los componentes que reciclo,no todos están ahi,tengo bastantes más...
Como se puede ver hay de todo,unos cuantos transistores (TO-3,TO-66,TO-220...),condensadores,relés,resistencias,diodos,potes...y algún integrado que saqué de una fuente conmutada...


Las resistencias las tengo separadas según su potencia,al igual que los condensadores,los separo por voltaje y capacidad...

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

Por el momento, me ha servido guardar mis componentes en los botes vacios de gel de 1Kilo. Todos en torre y trasparentes para ver que es lo que necesito.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Tienes bastantes cosas interesantes.
Observo que los condensadores más gordos son de 400V +-100 uF, de los que suelen llevar las teles.
Cuando llege la TDT donde vives alguna tele tirarán, de las que no tienen euroconector.
Y la verdad, eslgunas teles de las que he desguazado tenían para soldar el conector, pero no lo llevan de serie.

Ten paciencia!


----------



## jorger (Jul 29, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Tienes bastantes cosas interesantes.
> Observo que los condensadores más gordos son de 400V +-100 uF, de los que suelen llevar las teles...



Exacto,era de un monitor antiguo.De ese tipo tengo 2 o 3 solamente...
En la imagen so se ve bien,pero entre los TO-3 hay un 2N3055,reciclado!,lo saqué de una muy antigua fuente switching (junto a los otros dos del mismo encapsulado),me extrañé un poco al verlo la primera vez pero bueno...son cosas de la vida   
jejej

Un saludo


----------



## igro (Jul 29, 2009)

Saludos  a todos Creo  que somos tilichentos=(que guardamos todo) por naturalesa y por nesecidad en mi caso solo ay dos tiendas de repuestos y es dificil consegir por ejemplo un kss-213


----------



## alexus (Jul 29, 2009)

aca en la tienda no hay nada, solo cucherias, y ahora venden bazar, y solo ver a la mujer del dueño haciendoce la plachita, secandoce el pelo y maquillandose me da asco, ademas el que atiende tiene mal aliento jajaja

tengo qeu hacer 30 km para ir a las casas posta! por ahora voy en bici...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 29, 2009)

Lo que a componentes se refiere, prefiero guardar las placas enteras,
capasitores usados no utilizo. 

En cajita solo componente nuevos. 

lo que no puedo tirar bajo ningun punto de vista, son los disco duros rotos, me da una lastima. 

pero en fin menos mal que no me dedique al service de camiones Jua jua


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2009)

el tema de la electronica es medio........frustrante.
apasionante ya se que lo es , pero he descubierto hace años la parte frustrante.

mp4, discus rigidos y demas bichos que uno debe respriar hondo si lso ve tirados en la calle e IGNORARLOS.
que quieren que les diga.

miren, creo que si mañana cae un SATELITE y uno tiene la oportunidad de sacarle piezas no encuentra nada util, nada aprovechable en la realidad, para lo que la mayoria de nosotros podemos hacer.

encontrar un CI en buen estado , de 28 pines y que tiene funciones muy interesantees y es muy caro ? que bueno, pero si encuentro 1 solo no voy a ponerme a estudiarlo y diseñar algo para hacer UNO.

o aprender a manejar un motor paso a paso con controlador incluido para hacer ........¿que ?

yo si aprovecho los capacitores, y las R de potencia, tambien pedazos de placas enteras .......pero ya aprendi que es al pedo muchas otras cosas, para terminar en una caja (a pesar de lo que digo tengo varias , muchas cajas que demuestran que NO hago lo que digo) .

reciclar ? el tesoro? a mi me fascina la datasheet de algunos cis, la de lso pics es un parque de diversiones, lastima que no se me ocurren cosas vendibles de lo que yo hago.

con el tiempo uno se acostumbra y deja de adorar a la cajita de componentes, que sabe que al fin y al cabo , lso compra por monedas, si lso necesitas , es por que tenes trabajo, asi que plata hay.

lo que vale es para uno tener la posibilidad de disponer por 0,4 u$ de un monton de cosas en un chip.
y si hablamso de pic......por 2 u$ tenes una locura.

por eso yo particularmente estoy encantado con la electronica, reciclo conocimientos, y muchos los desperdicio por que se que no los podre aplicar, hace años que se que no se un pomo de OP, es solo meterme , pero no quiero.
se que son y como se usan, pero hasta que no los haya usado y aprendido (para mi NO ES saber el armar algo que esta en la web).


en fin, lo mejor para reciclar no ocupa espacio, y hay muchisimo.
y da para entretenerse un monton.

un saludo y sigan cartoneando , o pertinaxeando .


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo tambien reciclo todas las placas que veo tiradas, el otro dia mi hermano encontro un pedazo de una placa de DVD (creo) me la pongo  a ver, y no pude reciclar nada, todos integrados superficiales que ni el que lo hizo sabe para que sirbe.
Una pregunta media boba: Tienen alguna tecnica para reciclar?
por que yo al reciclar algo, siempre me quemo todas las puntas de los dedos y sale olor a hamburguesa (y me da hambre)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Hoy en día la electrónica se hace para no reciclarla.
Un japonés dis´ña una TV utilizando circuitos integrados fabricados específicamente para ese modelo.
La cierra bien, y la deja para ue no se vuelva a abrir, incucluso con la carcasa pegada.
Antes las cosas eran caras, duraban mucho y se reparaban cuando se estropeaban.
Ahora en cuanto empieze a ir un poco mal, o exista un modelo mejor, ese aparato irá a la basura.
Y no se le puede sacar nada.

Eso es lo que me disgusta a mi de la electrónica, y me preocupa que con el tiempo esto se generaliz (aún más), se acaben las pocas TV's y radios antiguas que quedan, y la electrónica se reserve definitivamente a un pequeño grupo de empresas comerciales.

De hecho cada vez hay menos valores y tipos de componentes discretos y más IC's.


----------



## jorger (Jul 30, 2009)

Tienes toda la razon amigo,dentro de unos pocos años nos vamos a quedar sin nada aprovechable,con las tv´s de plasma,montajes en smd cada vez más frecuentes y el uso de integrados específicos nos va a complicar el tema del reciclado.A mí sobre todo,que no tengo donde comprar componentes a más de 100km lineales     

Yo conozco un caso de un amigo de mi padre,que no pudo reparar un aparato (no recuerdo cual era) porque tenía unos tornillos de forma que se podían apretar pero no aflojar...no lo pudo reparar.

O sea,que todo esto de hacer aparatos no desmontables lo hacen para jo*** al cliente que compró x aparato... :evil: 

Un saludo!.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 30, 2009)

Es indignante, pero lo cierto es que las masas (en su mayoría consumidores irresponsables) prefieren cualquier porquería que se joda al otro día, y volver a comprarla, a comprar algo de calidad que NO se joda a la semana.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

jajaja, tienes razón   (por desgracia )


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Ha! Jorger, se me ha olvidado felicitarto por lo bien que están las patillas de tus componentes. Parecen nuevos

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Jul 30, 2009)

Si...bueno...   
Aún no me molesté en dejar rectas las patillas de las resistencias pequeñas..

Un saludo!.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2009)

Llegará el dia en que los encapsulados tipo TO-220/TO-18/TO-3/TO-247 Desaparezcan¡?¡¡¡¡¡?

Ojalá no.

Pero al ritmo que vamos, parece inevitable.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

yo me resisto al avance de la tecnologia.

ejemplo, hace 10 años atras valia la pena arreglar un tv.
hoy en dia: se rompe un dvd, y 

con lo que cuestan los integrados y lo dificil que son de conseguir + el costo de mano de obra: te sale mas barato tirar y comprar nuevo...

es asi..

por eso nunca me gusto reparar tv, audio y video.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> yo me resisto al avance de la tecnologia.
> 
> .



decia uno de "viaje a las estrellas" .era uno feo, un bohr o algo asi se llamaba:


"resistirse es inutil"


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2009)

Mientras no desaparezcan las bocinas como las conocemos, con el clasico cono y los amplificadorcon Transistores en encapsulados como TO-3 y TO-247 , todo va excelentemente bien.

Y si, resistirte es inutil cuando el suegro te apunta con un revolver a la cabeza el dia de la boda...

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

por suerte, auqneu suene feo decrilo, no tengo suegro, si suegra, y es una excelente persona.

yo por las dudas, me voy a armar unos cuadros con componentes de esta era.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 31, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Mientras no desaparezcan las bocinas como las conocemos, con el clasico cono...



Porcierto, he oido que a partir de ahora en los conciertos van a utilizar unas placas a las que se aplica alto voltaje
para que suenen, porque son más eficaces, y no se estropean.

Parecido a un piezoelectrico gigante


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

lamentablemente la electronica es asi..  lo que es pan para hoy, es hambre para mañana.
Todo avanza y lo de atras queda obsoleto.

Mientras que cada uno guarde la mayor cantidad de componentes utiles que puedan.. creo que por un tiempo van a estar salvados!


----------



## jorger (Jul 31, 2009)

Si....dentro de 15 años tendremos que rezar para encontrarnos con un tv de trc...no me quiero imaginar como serán los aparatos dentro de 40 años...prácticamente todo será en smd   .

Y qué serán de los preciados transistores TO-3? con lo que me gustan a mi...
Ahhhhh!  :evil: 

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 31, 2009)

Existira algo superior al smd...
Sera nanotecnologia. UN movil será la bateria y la pantalla ( o el holograma 3D )


----------



## jorger (Jul 31, 2009)

Eso último tuvo gracia jaja.
Pues si un móvil podría ser un holograma,imagínate como serán las videoconsolas   ,sacarán una portatil que tendrá un procesador como 50 veces (es poco?   ) más potente que el de la psp con una infinidad de funciones..

Un saludo!.


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2009)

elosciloscopio, actualmente en argentin, creo, creo qeu era en argentina...

se esta desarrollando un parlante digital, o algo asi.

osea, al parlante en ves de llegarle una "señal" le van a llegar puros "0" y "1", y la conversion digital-analogico la hara nuestro propio cuerpo humano, mediante los sensores que este tiene. 

ya hay varios centro musicales de esos "slim" que los parlantes son dos placas metalicas que resuenan.


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

igual hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:

Hace 50 años las valvulas reinaban, luego vinieron los transistores, seguro para la gente de la epoca fue duro pasar de uno a otro. Despues vinieron los chips, tambien hubo que aprenderlos a usar. Ahora viene lo nuevo.. todo smd, y nuevas cosas... quizas dentro de 20 años todos los hobbistas vamos a estar haciendo todo en smd y utilizando cosas por el estilo, y vamos a estar rezongando porque la nueva tecnologia en vez usar smd va a venir todo montado en un grano de arena.
La tecnologia va avanzar y nos vamos a tener que adecuar, no obstante, me quedaria como estamos


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2009)

yo me resisto.

me voy a dedicar a la jardineria.

ese ciclo siempre se cumple, 

nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece, se reproduce, semilla, nace, crece.

aunque me hubiera gustado vivir los grandes avances de la electronica.

pero nos estamos llendo de tema.


----------



## comando_co (Jul 31, 2009)

En mi ciudad natal hay un viejo usurero que tiene un almacén grande de partes electrónicas, ese tipo tiene lo que no puedes conseguir en toda la ciudad. El tipo vende desde válvulas al vacío, hasta transistores que ya están en la categoría de "descontinuados". Ese tipo te quiere vender una resistencia de segunda mas cara que comprar una nueva en otro almacén. Bueno, si quieres terminar tu proyecto y no puedes conseguir un componente en todos los almacenes de la ciudad váyase donde el viejo "Jorge" que ese tipo lo tiene, pero ya sabes...Te cuesta un ojo de la cara!


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

un fenomeno el jorge entonces..  Si yo fuera como el obviamente los cobraria caro! o me vas a decir que es facil conservar componentes electronicos en cantidad y de mitad de siglo?
si cobra caro es por eso...

Pero que bueno debe ser ser él!


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

> aunque me hubiera gustado vivir los grandes avances de la electronica.
> 
> pero nos estamos llendo de tema.



en cierto modo lo estas viviendo...

en todo caso te hubiera gustado vivir los inicios de lo que hoy conocemos.... 

Y a quien no!   [/quote]


----------



## comando_co (Jul 31, 2009)

Ese viejo sabe como nadie de Electrónica, Y lo que te vende no te sale dañado, el almacén es bien grande con muchos mostradores llenos de partes, tarjetas, etc. Es cierto lo que dices, ese viejo trabaja duro consiguiendo lo que ya nadie tiene ni quiere, y el que necesita algo de eso tiene que pagar el precio.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Yo no podría trabajar all, me quedará todos los componentes.

En cuanto a lo de la tecnologia, yo he do vendo los componentes electróncos en el orden en el que se nventaron/fabricaron.

-Primero empezé con campos electromágnétcos y alguna bombilla.
-Luego empezé a hacer crcuitos con relés
-Después las válvulas, pero estuve poco tempo porque la AT que podá generar entonces era  insufcente para muchas de las válvulas

-Más tarde los transistores y por último los IC's.

A decir verdad, he ntercalado transistores y PIC's con lás demas cosas, eran tan tentadores... 

Comprendiendo la tecnologá antigua, se entende mucho mejor la moderna.


Y en el futuro la sguente amenaza después de los integrados específicos son esos integrados
que traen los juguetes baratos, que son una bolta de plástco encima de la placa.


----------



## jorger (Ago 1, 2009)

.





			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ...Y en el futuro la sguente amenaza después de los integrados específicos son esos integrados
> que traen los juguetes baratos, que son una bolta de plástco encima de la placa.



Ahh si,esos que estan recubiertos de epoxi negro...bueno...usar esos integrados en un pc por ejemplo,la verdad es que me parecería un poco..nosé...¿chapuza? no es esa la palabra...Esos integrados siempre los relacciono con mala calidad   

Yo no estoy tan seguro de que vayan a usarlos...
Porque, en el caso de que un tv de plasma tuviera esos integrados,si uno de ellos se estropea,el tv no tiene arreglo algun se tira directamente y compras uno nuevo o le cambias toda la placa que tiene,porque están pegados a ella y no hay forma de sacarlos   

En los 2 casos te gastarías un pastón   

Es mi opinión...
Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Si, esos integrados son de MUY mala caldad.
Pero que más da s las cosas ya no se reparan.
Hoy en día la tecnología es de usar y tirar, ya hablamos de ello.

De hecho, a veces me haría ilusón que exsteran en encapsulado DIP,
porue algunos de ellos son realmente útiles y suelen recr muy pocos componentes externos.

Ideal para aparatitos baratos y rápidos de hacer


----------



## unleased! (Ago 1, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> ...y vamos a estar rezongando porque la nueva tecnologia en vez usar smd va a venir todo montado en un grano de arena.
> La tecnologia va avanzar y nos vamos a tener que adecuar, no obstante, me quedaria como estamos


va a ser un poco dificil de adecuarse el soldar una placa con componentes del tamaño de una cableza de alfiler usando un microscopio, pero buen...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 1, 2009)

no sean tan catastroficos. jajaja

Sera para mejor.  cambie placa nomas. 

Es como si ahora quisieras arreglar un micro procesador. y nadie se ah quedado sin trabajo al contrario se hace tan sofisticado para el usuario que ya no basta con pegarle un tincaso a la valvula, o cambiar el fusible conm papel de cigarrillo.

Ahora a no quedarce en el tiempo hay que estar en la cresta de la ola. 

Saludos y a estudiar.


----------



## alexus (Ago 1, 2009)

el oscilospcipio, me parece que la "i" no te anda muy bieen...

en cuanto a esos "integrados de gota", tengo entendido que para eso se inventaron, para que cuando se rompen, tiras y compras nuevo, son armados en la misma placa en que van a ser usados, vendria a ser una especie de "smd lacrado".

recuerdan los cassette´s de videojuegos de 8 bit? o cartuchos, no se como los conocen ahi.

tenian 2 de estas gotas, supongo que una era para el video y la otra para el sonido.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2009)

siempre hay mil cosas para hacer.
si uno se pone a leer de nuevo fisica hay miles.
anillardo es un ejemplo de loco que hace de todo , ha puesto cosas aqui.

el tema es que uno se ve empujado por la tecnologia, y esta ultima va para un lado que avasalla a todos.

nadie quiere que "lo que le gusta" termine siendo solo un hooby , uno quiere trabajar de ello, que te lo valoren, que puedas vivir bien gracias a tu trabajo y lo que estudiaste.
y ahi es donde se pone molesto con la tecniologia masiva de hoy dia.

esos chips que dicen uds. como una gota, yo los he usado algunas veces me ha salido mas barato comprar un JUGUETE y usarlo como chip de mi aplicacion............parece ridiculo...........pero si es asi .........que se le va a hacer.
no me extrañaria que un dia me salga mas barato comprar una barbie rosa para sacarle un PIC que lleva en su interior por que me sale mas barata la barbie que ir a la casa d eelectronica a comprar el PIC..

pero la super ultima tecnologia NO ME GUSTA NADA.
algo que uno no puede manejar, no puede ni ver casi , ni tocar.
no solo esta lejos de uno sino que da para muchas cosas "anormales".

les diria que si fuese paranoico en el futuro usaran como han puesto mas atras parlantes planos que emiten 1 y 0 ..............y que nuestro subconsciente lo traduce.
Y NOSOTROS NI BOLA DE ESA TECNOLOGIA..............y no solo escucharemos cantar a hanna montana en la radio sino que de paso nos estaran llenando la cabeza de mierda subliminal.

pero eso es paranoia, por que la manipulacion no existe.

tambien es paranoia pensar que te vendan tecnologia militar que el dia que vos seas el enemigo simplemente "deja de funcionar" .......como por arte de magia.
por que es imposible hacer que se detenga un circuito a distancia........no ?


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 1, 2009)

igual no se preocupen con la integracion, nos las vamos a terminar arreglando para hacer cosas, las empresas creo que tambien piensan en los hobbistas y siguen fabricando DIP, aunque ya ni me acuerdo cuando vi un integrado reconocible en un aparato.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 1, 2009)

Realmente lo que dice Fernando me da miedo. No es porque sea paranoico, si no que podría ser real. Y el consumismo también tiene que ver.
Pero, de todas formas, yo no escucho radio. Y tampoco me gusta la música que pasan.
Creo que en el futuro, si querés trabajar en la electrónica vas a tener que ser un ingeniero de elite trabajando para intel o similares.


----------



## alexus (Ago 1, 2009)

si hablamos de radio.... 

que hago si en el 2015 se me quema una valvula del yaesu? lo archivo?

aunque pensandolo bien, para esa "Era" creo que ni propagacion va a haber.

al contrario de ti, electrodan, yo no miro tele, en serio.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 1, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> al contrario de ti, electrodan, yo no miro tele, en serio.


Quizás Ventanas® me indujo esos pensamientos paranoicos., pero la televisión no creo. Porque no la suelo mirar mucho. En cambio, del windows si hacía un uso intensivo. O quizás sea Firefox...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2009)

electrodan:
sabes que hay impresoras que vienen con un "reset" cada tantos cartuchos.
tambien se yo que trabaje en xerox que hasta hacian que las unidades reveladoras selladas de las copiadoras (algunos modelos) se estropeasen (un sinfin se rompia) para que no las recarguen.

sabes que hay gobiernos  y de el primer mundo (ni que hablar de otros) que hacen guerras por $$ , que masacran HOY DIA pueblos enteros.
el dia de el niño y los derechos humanos lees que hay millones de niños en el mundo esclavos, desnutridos , prostituidos y mientras un monton de gente silva mirando a otro lado .
derribar torres llenas de gente para provocar una guerra ? y gente de TU lado .
y bla, y bla , y bla de ejemplso para la verguenza.......



en fin........tecnologia hay ?
SI.

etica hay ?
NO

pone eso en la calculadora y apreta IGUAL .

a ver que te da.

un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2009)

yo ecuando vivia solo NO tenia TV.
y en mi taller hoy dia tampoco .

veo a veces gente que en el trabajo , supongamso que estas haciendo huevo o de guardia SI tienen un TV.
es como un chupete.
un USB que se meten en la cabeza.

a veces no le spasa que estan en casa , comiendo y en vez de mirar la TV miran a el resto de la familia......todos hipnotizados.

ni que me regalen un TV lo pondria en mi taller, y siempre tengo cosas que hacer.

si, es un vicio.
y como en casa la tengo caigo.

pero en un lugar privado mio NO .


----------



## electrodan (Ago 1, 2009)

Todo está en esa masa de neuronas que llevan en la cabeza algunos. Lo que cambia es en como están conectadas.
PD: la mayoría de las personas presentan el siguiente comportamiento: están mirando estupideces en la telehipnotización, y cuando se las apago, protestan y la vuelvan a prender. Es toda un ciencia.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

la tv sirve como 2 cosas: pisapapeles y ruido blanco mientras haces algo mas.
yo tengo una placa de tv pci y la prendo cuando hago otra cosa, para escuchar algo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 2, 2009)

ehhh me extraña de ustedes. 

La TV no tiene la culpa, en todo caso seran los programas,  y nadie obliga a ver tv basura.

Yo soy un consumidor de documentales y programas de tecnoclogia, veo tambien el canal encuentro devez en cuando, torturo a toda mi familia cuando estoy. jajaja

Me mato de risa con los simpson.  y que seria de mi vida sin alguna pelicula se ciencia ficcion. 

En cuanto al avance de la electronica, lo mismo habran dicho los tecnicos eh inghenieros cuando salio el transistor.  se habra repetido con el microcontrolador.


En fin que se yo,


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

es verdad, hay 2 o 3 canales buenos, pero no son los que mira el 90% de la gente, solo nosotros.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2009)

esun tema mas complejo que eso.
no se equivoquen.

millones de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas.

les dre unos ejemplos y mi opinion :
fumar ? es una gansada......prender fuego pasto y aspirarlo? encima andar pavoneandose por la calle de eso.
y encima a veces uno no tiene plata pero igual lso compra.
que estupidez ........
alcohol, drogas, etc.....

pero es muy torpe y presumido pensar asi, yo lohice muuuchoo tiempo .

no es asi como se piensa.

es como -..............imaginense que uds. saben nadar, van a la pileta todos ls dias y nadan 100 largos , por dia.
y un fin de semana van a un lago o rio con los amigos y amigas y el rio se llama:
"RIO DE LOS 101 MUERTOS"  (en verdad se lamaba de los 99 pero lo tacharon y pusieron hace poco el nuevo nombre.
lo ven y es un rio nada ancho, facil de cruzar a simple vista.

que hacen ?

se pavonean y dicen que es facil ?

a mi la vida me dio varias advertencias en ese sentido, por suerte fueron solo advertencias que supe verlas .

*aprovechen en la vida los errores ajenos, tomenlos como experiencias propias, es un muy buen consejo,* 

existen motivos que uno no conoce, cosas que uno por suerte no ha vivido, no ha pasado pero si ven que mucha , muchisima gente CAE  en algo, no lo minimicen, no le resten importancia.
Todos somos mas o menso iguales, pero hay unos que tienen mas suerte que otros, hay algunos que no han caido en determinadas cosas, y muchas son.....al parecer carentes de peligro.

en todas uno siempre al principio dice: 
"es una tontera, solo un ratito".
"salgo cuando quiero" .

yo no soy psicologo pero la TV es adictiva, y actua de un modo......bastante malo y (de nuevo 9 adictivo, ni hace falta estudiar eso.
y la compu tambien , y hay muchos motivos para ello.
pero no solo hay intereses, hay motivos mas profundos, :
miren, creo que si no viviesemos en un departamento y si en una casa en un bosque o en una playa no estariamos tanto frente a la TV.

es muy largo, pero en esto y en otras cosas que uds. ya comprenden no olviden lo que puse en en destacado....nada d eesto son temas para restarles valor suponiendo que lso demas son simplemente tontos.

un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en fin........tecnologia hay ?
> SI.
> 
> etica hay ?
> ...



La calcu me dice "syntax error" que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2009)

¿Entonces, ya se aportó suficiente información al tema?

EL recilado sirve? R: Sí.

El reciclado de los componentes de los aparatos electronicos del "Ahora" pueden llegar a ser utiles? R: No.

Si alguien me dice que se puede hacer un un DAC video de una TV de plasma, que me lo haga saber.

Yo por mi parte, muy tranquilo con mi triple preamplificador con sistema puente Reciclado, todo componente electronico es reciclado, excepto por los conectores y plugs. PD: La fuente de poder tambien es reciclada.







Saludos!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

Porcierto, mi abuela me dijo que me iva a dar su tele para desguazar, y de camino a recogerla, me encontré otra por la calle.

Ya van 8


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2009)

de la abuela no se desperdicia nada , mi suegra tenia unos clavos de no se que material muy caro, y un diente de oro .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

jajajajajaja


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

> mi suegra tenia unos clavos de no se que material muy caro, y un diente de oro . Wink



Entonces ya sabes que tenes que hacer cuando la suegra se vaya a dormir a la noche


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

pero si dijo "tenia" ya ha de estar en los pinos...


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

o las cosas en la casa de fernando


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

claro, si de la suegra se aprovecha todo, como del cerdo


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

jajajajaja

nos fuiiiiiiiiimos de tema!

va a haber tabla!


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

ajajajaja

mmmmm jamon de suegra!

tiene razon alexus.. esta re desvirtuado ya esto....


Ah Reciclar se ha dicho!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

Pues más bien si, porque tengo 8 bastidores de TV encima de la mesa esperando ser desoldados.


----------



## Gercha (Ago 2, 2009)

hola

quisiera saber cual es la forma mas eficiente y facil de desoldar los componentes de las placas?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 2, 2009)

Te conseguís un soldador viejo (para no arruinar el que tengas, si es de "cerámica", si no lo podés hacer con cualquiera) y vas apretando en las patas de los componentes. A mi me funciona...


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

y un chupon, o desoldador.

oooo, como hacia yo hasta que me queme la cara con marca permanente (parezco un convisto ahora), fundis el estaño, acercas la cara, y soplas!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 2, 2009)

Lo que si recomiendo es utilizar lentes de seguridad. Las quemaduras con estaño no son tan graves, yo me quemé varias veces. Solo es peligroso si es una gota muy grande.


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

me paso, en el estudio, un compañero cargo el soldador de estaño y lo sacudio, cayendome este en el brazo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2009)

el estaño es requete amable comparado con la pistola de adhesivo termico y sus gotas de glue fundido..........hay .con solo recordarloooooo .

amo el estaño


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

entonces no conocen lo que es el plastico fundido (casi liquido).


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

mmm. Se ve que ninguno de ustedes conoce la Lava.

Para el compañero Gercha, utiliza la malla desoldadora, muy buenos resultados y el componente sale "casi" intacto.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

Ya he desoldado uno de los bastidores.
Yo, cojo el componente con las manos (nunca si es una resistencia o un diodo) y estiro mientras aplico
calor. Si quieres que no se dañe la placa, succiona el estaño con una chupona, y a continucación saca el componente.

Lo de las pistolas de cola depende, yo NUNCA la tengo enchufada hasta el punto de que la cola sale como si fuera agua, yo la enchufo y en cuanto se empieza a derretor la cola, ya la uso, a continuación 
la desenchufo y así todo el rato.

Y el estaño, pues eso, Es estaño.
Unas veces se porta bien y otras es el mayor c---ón del muno y el más hijo de p---a


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2009)

Yo lo que hago para desoldar componentes es,coger unos alicates pequeños,y mientras funde el estaño de la placa,tiro del componente y listo.
Lo que sí es toda una aventura es sacar un transformador de fuente conmutada de un tv sin dañar ni el carrete ni el núcleo.
Puedo tirarme perfectamente más de 15 minutos sacando uno de esos   




> Porcierto, mi abuela me dijo que me iva a dar su tele para desguazar, y de camino a recogerla, me encontré otra por la calle.
> 
> Ya van 8



elosciloscopio,tu vida está llena de televisores ,no sé como lo haces   
Hace 2 dias me encontré 1 y cual fué mi sorpresa? Se habían llevado casi todo lo que tenía dentro  :evil:  :evil: 

Un saludo!.


----------



## Nimer (Ago 3, 2009)

Qué es lo útil que pueden sacar de un televisor, considerando que yo no reparo otros televisores? (Odio los televisores..)

Y qué equipos traen transformadores con tap central? Únicamente los equipos de audio?
Estos días estuve desarmando fuentes de pc.. Pero lo único útil que les puedo sacar es algún que otro capacitor, y los disipadores grandes que llevan los transistores.. Esos disipadores son lindos y aleteados  ^^ Y el gabinete también sirve..
Estoy por armar un amplificador que trabaje con un transformador simple, de unos 10W supongo.. Algún TDA chiquito, y en la rejilla donde iba el cooler, instalar un parlante, y que quede un parlante potenciado.


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2009)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Qué es lo útil que pueden sacar de un televisor, considerando que yo no reparo otros televisores? (Odio los televisores..)



Depende de como lo mires,yo lo más útil que puedo sacar de un televisor son los transistores y los transformadores de ferrita (incluido el flyback).



> Y qué equipos traen transformadores con tap central? Únicamente los equipos de audio?


Eso ya no lo sé.

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

A las teles yo les saco, principalmente los condensadores, radiadores, diodos, y algún que otro integrado.
También les quito la línea de retardo y algunos otors componentes discretos, pero no saco hasta las
resistencias poruqe me quedan 7 bastidores por desoldar.

Porcierto, ¿se han dado cuenta de que todas las teles que hay por la calle, suelen estar abiertas?

Porqué es eso? Las abren los chatarreros?

...O las personas que la tiran (para ver si saben repararla )?
como cuando se te estropea el coche, que abres el capó, aunque no tengas ni idea de mecánica


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ...Porcierto, ¿se han dado cuenta de que todas las teles que hay por la calle, suelen estar abiertas?...



Precisamente la que me encontré a la que le habían quitado casi todo estaba abierta...
Cuando era más pequeño me encontraba más televisores cerrados tirados por ahi,pero entonces no sabía lo que podía hacer con uno de esos y por tanto no me los llevaba..

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

jeje, lo mismito que a mi...
...ahora me arrepiento de no haberlos cogido...

Porcierto, le quedava alguna placa?
Más vale poco que nada...


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2009)

Casi nada,nada más que el tubo con su placa aceleradora...cosa que no suelo aprovechar nunca..


> ...ahora me arrepiento de no haberlos cogido...


Lo mismo digo,si cuando tenía 10 años supiera todo lo que se hoy...buff  
Un saludo!.[/quote]


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2009)

yo digo lo mismo....no se en el ultimo post que acompaña una sonrisa a que se refieren .

pero digo lo mismo, si fuese joven de nuevo......... me dedicaria mas a hacer eso .



saludos


edit: me olvidaba, ente por otra cosa:



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Porcierto, ¿se han dado cuenta de que todas las teles que hay por la calle, suelen estar abiertas?
> 
> Porqué es eso? Las abren los chatarreros?
> 
> ...



a la mañana lei esto y cuando iba al trabajo se dio la casualidad que me encontre en la calle con lo siguiente:

un tipo sentado frente a un TV ya medio desguazado, era un chatarrero o cartonero, se ve que algunos son medio "especializados" , el asunto es que vi lo siguiente:
con un martillo estaba destruyendo todo , como quien rompe nueces y en su bolsa metia el cobre, se veian lso hilos que rodean al tubo medio deformados , grupitos de alamprecitos de haber destruido algun transformadorcito, etc.
no le hacia asco aunque mida 2 cm.

un trabajo de destruccion imp`resionante, ya habia notado otras veces de pasar algun tv asi ...caso corroido por termitas, pero ahora he visto como es el asunto.

si se toman ese trabajo y acomprendo por que se roban cables de electricidad dejando a casas sin luz.

deprimente.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

Pero, pues moliendo a golpes la PCB se le puede sacar el cobre. Aunque la verdad, no vale la pena. Muy poco cobre.

Por mi ciudad es muy comun que los chatarreros se roben los registros de agua, ya que los hacen en cobre.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

si, por aqui lo unico que encuentro son las carcazas con el tubo nomas.

una ves en un service tiraron miles de cosas, tenian que verme, desarmando y tirando para un carrito enganchado en la bici, cantidad de placas de teles, y otras cosas.

le deje todos los plasticos tirados donde estaba todo!

no se si les ha pasado, pero creo qeu la gente prefiere romper y tirar antes de dar...

recuerdo hacer poco que necesite una carcaza de pc, me recorri todos los lugares y no encontre ni una...

con respecto a los televisores, el otro dia tuve un pequeño entredicho con un compañero de trabajo.

el es oficial mecanico, pero tiene "como hobbie" arreglar tv´s. y yo le pregunte, 

"che daniel, con todo respeto, vos estudiaste electronica o aprendiste de atrevido noma?"

(en mi familia, ser "atrevido" le decimos a aquel que aprende metiendo mano.)

en fin, el se penso que le dije que era un atrevido, etc. a lo que contesta:

"vos tanto que hablas, sabes arreglar teles?"

le respondo, no, no me gusta, porque a arreglar teles aprendes leyendo una revista, si lo unico que tiene es el horizontal, vertical y fuente.

pregutna: "pero sabes?"?

consteso: si me pongo a leer como es el funcionamiento si.

dice: a ta...

pequeño relato.


----------



## jorger (Ago 4, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> yo digo lo mismo....no se en el ultimo post que acompaña una sonrisa a que se refieren .
> 
> pero digo lo mismo, si fuese joven de nuevo......... me dedicaria mas a hacer eso .
> 
> ...


Con la sonrisa me referí a que si de pequeño supiera todo lo que se hoy,hubiera cojido todo aparato que me encontrase por ahi,y aprovechar muchísimas más cosas que antes no sabía utilizar...
jeje

Por cierto,si vas a un servicio técnico y les pides que te den televisores o cualquier otra cosa que ya no les sirva de nada,te lo dan así por las buenas?  ops: 
Estoy por ir un día con un amigo a un service de esos que está cerca de mi casa..  

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

Los chatarreros reciclan lo que sea de una TV.
Por muy poco cobre que le saques a una placa, too hace montón.
Si se pasa el dia sacando de poquito en poquito, tal vez tenga algo al final del día.
Por mi barrio solo quitan el cobre del yugo y los radiadores, y luego paso yo a dejar solo la carcasa


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2009)

jorge, no creo que te den, pero probar no cuesta nada.

un service tiene un dilema:
se llena de aparatos, pero el dia que tira uno , aunque la vieja se lo dejo hace 5 años y murio .el dia que lo tiro , al dia siguiente aparecen lso herederos o la misma vieja que se levanto de la tumba a reclamar el aparato   .
ese es entre otros uno de lso motivos por que les cuesta tirar.
aunque a vecs les agarra la loca (cuando ya no les entra mas nada ) y tiran de todo.

PREGUNTAR no te cuesta nada, yo loharia, quien sabe, vale la pena arriesgar, quizas conozcas a un service buena onda y te haces un amigo para consultas.

saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 4, 2009)

Ok,lo tendré en cuenta.Gracias! 
Un saludo!.


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

aca venden las partes en la feria

feria: puestos de "de todo" al costado de la calle, por varias cuadras, se hace los domingos, en otros barrios hay en diferentes dias.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 4, 2009)

con fotos y todo http://www.arrakis.es/~helitp/index.html yo tengo un tipo a 4 cuadras de mi casa que siempre tira algo o sino yo paso y le digo si no tiene una fuente quemada, pc, monitor etc y siempre me da alguna que otra cosa jaja, el domingo pase y havia 5 pcs una arriba de la otra. obiamente estaban vacias de las 5 3 tenian disqueteras de 3/2 que me sirvieron, 2 mothers uno de un K6 y el ottro de un intel P3, 2 discos rigidos de 10GB y 8GB y 3 fuentes AT de las cuales 2 funcionan correctamente jajaja. me hice una maquina para el tallercito y todavia andaaaaaa!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

en valencia ponen algo parecido los domingos.
Allí fué donde me compré mi TV para convertir en osciloscopio 6€


----------



## electrodan (Ago 4, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> aca venden las partes en la feria
> 
> feria: puestos de "de todo" al costado de la calle, por varias cuadras, se hace los domingos, en otros barrios hay en diferentes dias.


Hay va, ahí se pueden conseguir algunas cosas interesantes y baratas. Una vez vi por ahí un aparato muy extraño y (aparentemente) antiguo, grande, que tenía una pantalla naranja, pero creo que no era un osciloscopio. Tenía curiosidad, pero me abstuve siquiera de preguntar el precio porque aunque no costara mucho no iba a llevar eso arrastrando todo el camino hasta mi casa.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 4, 2009)

jajaja una television de prensa amarillista jaajja.


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

imagino que habra sido en tristan narvaja...

ahi no compres nada electrodan, te leventan en la pata, solo porque saben que van turistas y eso.

buen lugar donde conseguir cosas muy baratas, es piedras blancas, 

es mentira que esta lleno de chorros, etc. aparte quien te va a robar una plaqueta? jeje

yo el domingo entre variuas cosas encontre un gabinete "HP" que en su interior tenia 10 ventiladores de 8 x 8 cm, acoplados en parejas de a dos, bien juntos.

por ejemplo, las fuentes de pc mas de 50 pesos no las pago, aunque las saco por menos, scasi siempre  entre 15 y 30 pesos, algunas andan, y las que no les saco partes. (tengo 22 fuentes)

las impresoras, tambien, mas de 50 pesos no. (tengo 6 impresoras desde nueva a viejas)

el truco es ir tarde, mejor dicho, ir temprano para ver que hay y sobre la hora de levante, ir y ofrecer.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> .. Una vez vi por ahí un aparato muy extraño y (aparentemente) antiguo, grande, que tenía una pantalla naranja, pero creo que no era un osciloscopio...


El naranja es un fosforo de alta persistencia.  Se lo usa para mostrar señales de evolucion 'lenta'. Puede haber sido un monitor de ECG.


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

ecg?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 4, 2009)

No lo se pero tiene algo que ver con la medicina.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

ondas cerebrales?

perdon, 

ecg= electrocardiograma!

supongo que ese fosforo no se agota tan rapido como el verde clasico.

ya que eduardo menciono ondas de avance lento.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 4, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> imagino que habra sido en tristan narvaja...
> 
> ahi no compres nada electrodan, te leventan en la pata, solo porque saben que van turistas y eso.
> 
> ...


No, fue en piedras blancas. Yo vivo en Piedras Blancas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Pero porlomenos puedes regatear.
Lo mejor es ir muy tarde un dia de lluvia. Los vendedores estan desesperados por irse a casa, e intentan recoger la mercancia.
A mi un dia hasta me regalaron una bombilla de 150W


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola, a tod@s

De un TV en desuso he recuperado una valvulas o tubos de vacio. En concreto tengo 4 que se muestran en la imagen siguiente. ¿Hay alguna manera de probarlas?. En caso de que funcionen, me pueden servir de "ingrediente" para construirme un amplificador valvular?. La primera tiene 12  patitas, las restatantes siete. Son Motorola y se identifican (creo) con L514, L588, L525 y L577 respectivamente.

Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 10, 2009)

Si, se pueden probar, pero necesitas un comprovador de válvulas.
Construir un amplificadorfcador desde cero te costará mucho, porque hace falta AT, y es difícil encontrar transformadorradores


----------



## jorger (Ago 10, 2009)

Podría usar la fuente de alimentación que venía en el tv..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 10, 2009)

El problema es si el transformador funcionaba, y si el secundario es de 110 ó 220V


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 10, 2009)

La fuente del TV ya no existe.

Destripé por completo el aparato y me quedé con unas cajitas con componentes y cablecitos. Anque debe haber un transformador por ahí.

En mi pais la energia llega a 120V 60Hz

Gracias de todos modos


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 10, 2009)

Creo que el 80% de los usuarios del foro deben tener más de un transformador o autotransformador de 220/110v, de todas formas no son muy caros 


Y si, se pueden usar las válvulas (siempre que anden). Me habian contado de un amplificador echo con válvulas de TV que "gritaba" como loco.
Si tiene el transformador de AT el TV, podés probar.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 10, 2009)

Supongo que las valvulas de Tv tiene mucha ganancia no? estuve povo tiempo con este asunto...
No sé porqué me atrajeron más los PIC´s


----------



## NTM (Ago 10, 2009)

oie como se mide un condensador?

nose como medirlo....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 10, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:
			
		

> oie como se mide un condensador?
> 
> nose como medirlo....



Una regla graduada hace maravillas.
Un flexometro tambien vale.

Saludos.


----------



## NTM (Ago 10, 2009)

ok 

me gustaria tener esos cuartos jejej con suerte tengo una cajita de 30 *40


----------



## Zener 007 (Ago 11, 2009)

yo reciclo lo mas posible,a cuanta placa irreparable llega a mis manos intento sacar lo mas posible, casi siempre capacitores, pero tmb algunos IC, transistores etc. 
recuerdo q tenia un profesor q reciclaba hasta las resistencias, pero eso ya me parece un tanto excesivo.
es cierto q tmb es cuestion de espacio, pero tmb de tiempo...
pero es interesante todo el tema ya q ahorramos plata y contaminacion para el planeta,

 y despues de todo.. diganme, a qien de uds no les a sacado las papas del fuego algun compnente reciclado?


----------



## NTM (Ago 11, 2009)

dices sacar las papas 
que te aburre ?

ami  es artador(aburrido) algunas veces


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 12, 2009)

Hay quien saca hasta los puentes..
pero no me parece nal, soldar me relaja.


----------



## Zener 007 (Ago 12, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:
			
		

> dices sacar las papas
> que te aburre ?
> 
> ami  es artador(aburrido) algunas veces


 no, saca
r las papas del fuego quiere decir q te salva de situaciones complicadas..


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> alexus dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo vivo a una cuadra de tristan narvaja y 18. no esta tan cara la feria el tema es que esta llego de ladrones, por ahora nunca vi nada interesante, solo fuentes de pc y demas, siempre estoy a la espera de un  gran botin :O

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 12, 2009)

Pues, esta tarde, staban vaciando un piso, seguramente de alguien que murió, y entre la basura encontré una vieja tele a válvulas.
Mo dijeron que la iban a tirar, así que me la llevé, y ahora no sé si vale la pena desguazarla o restaurarla, porque por fuera está perfecta, pero no existe documentaciñon sobre ella, y hay transformadores raros en muy mal estado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 13, 2009)

El ultimo proyecto que me he armado con con un resultado Exelente: Un triple preamplificador estereo + sistema puente, sumador y Xover activo LowPass. La mayoría de los componentes fueron reciclados, excepto los potenciometros que son nuevos, los jack de 6.3mm y unos plugs de 6.3. Todo, lo demás, desde la placa hasta las resistencias son recicladas.
Lo unico que me falta es una buena fuente, ya que ahora uso una de PC. Tambien los IC´s son reciclados. JRC4558D.

Saludos. Viva el recilclado!.


----------



## Javier Henan Re (Ago 13, 2009)

ay amigos , yo recogí mi taller de reparaciones electronicas de 35 años de antiguedad
y no se imaginan el dolor  y tritesa quwe sentí cuando tube que tirar ala basura  gran cantidad de aparatos de television  ,audio  y otros electronicas 
por que los dueños no volnvieron por ellos pero yo no tenia donde  guardarlos  y muy a mi pesar tener que botarlos  a conciencia de que muchos de ellos estaban trabajando (reparados) pero tenia que tirarlos.
claro , yo guarde bastante material electronico nuevo  y otros de segunda pero buenos. y si que sirven en momentos de necesidad.


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

que puedo sacar de un televisor de 5 pulgadas con radio


----------



## jorger (Ago 14, 2009)

Un mini flyback (mini de verdad ),transistores,resistencias,condensadores,diodos,algún transformador de ferrita....también puedes sacar las bobinas de deflexión   

Un saludo!.


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

la fuente!


----------



## jorger (Ago 14, 2009)

También el amplificador de audio que lleva.No creo que supere los 3w,pero ya es algo jeje.


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

OK gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 14, 2009)

El TRC te puede servir para mostrar señales de un osciloscopio: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/tv-osciloscopio-6963/


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 15, 2009)

Debe ser de 500mW el amplificador de audio 



Fijate si no lo podés usar para algo que aprobeche el CRT y en lo posible parte del circuito de la TV. Es medio una lástima desarmarlo para sacarle componentes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El TRC te puede servir para mostrar señales de un osciloscopio.



Ese tipo de tele es el que usé para mi osciloscopio.
Lo habíacomentado, pero mi mensaje no se subió.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

pues miren y jusguen ustedes mi amplificadorcito que me acabo de armar hoy con puro componente reciclado, apuesto que ni se nota que el gabinete es una fuente de pc 
el parlante lo saque del lado izquierdo de unas bocinas multimedia (el lado que no trae el amplificador)
y la mayoria de los componentes ya ni recuerdo de donde salieron la base de este amplificador es un integrado LM386N y de fuente trae un cargador de celular
considero que si algo tiene una parte funcional no es basura


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 17, 2009)

Nada electrónico es basura


----------



## NTM (Ago 17, 2009)

shh. dejalo si le costo mucho+


ni yo aria eso


----------



## jam007 (Nov 10, 2009)

al ver tantas ideas de recliclaje me de  coraje que mi madre  me   tiro a la basura  tantas piezas utiles,.
 ahoramismo tengo una impresora cannon s200 que no lesirve  el cabezal de la tinta y queria ver que se podria hacer.
 tambien dos  lectoras viejas de cd rw  pero no se me ocurre que podrian ser utiles.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2009)

Pues a una impresora no hay mucho que quitarle, la mayoría de sus componentes son en formato SMD y pues nos es muy util.

A las lectoras de CD estan los motores, puesto que sus placas estan repletas de componentes SMD de nuevo...

Saludos!!!

@Helminto, sigue siendo basura electronica, solo que Re-organizada. Algo asì como: "La basura electronica no se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma" XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 11, 2009)

y quien dice que los componentes smd no son utiles?, yo ocupo varios sin mas complicacion, sobretodo los electroliticos que ya montedos se ven chistosos tambien tienes interruptores drives leds, gabinetes (con unos ajustes quedan unos muy lindos) y de la impresora, todos sus fierritos me parecen interesantes, tambien tienes dos buenos motores paso a paso, y no se hay un mundo de desperdicio por recuperar sobre todo vas a tener un monton de tornillitos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2009)

Bueno, a los componentes SMD ahora no le encuentro utilidad, ya vere si en un futuro pueda usarlos!!! Quizas en algun diseño especial, o en alguna emergencia.

Y, ¿Apoco el gabinite de tu amp es de una fuente de pC??? wowowooww Ni se nota_!!

Exelente montaje !!! Viva la basura electronica!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 11, 2009)

los diodos smd sun una maravilla para reparer celulares, si es un gabinete de fuente de pc, la bocina esta en el espacio del ventilador y encima una caratula hecha con mdf, mañana te mostrare mi dico duro externo que tube que meter en una lapicera


----------



## jorger (Nov 11, 2009)

jam007 dijo:


> al ver tantas ideas de recliclaje me de  coraje que mi madre  me   tiro a la basura  tantas piezas utiles,.
> ahoramismo tengo una impresora cannon s200 que no lesirve  el cabezal de la tinta y queria ver que se podria hacer.
> tambien dos  lectoras viejas de cd rw  pero no se me ocurre que podrian ser utiles.



Pues una impresora de inyección de tinta no tiene demasiadas cosas.Lo más útil que le veo es la fuente que trae.
Y los motores,que te puedes encontrar con esto:
a)-Que sean todos PAP (paso a paso)
b)-Que uno sea DC y el (o los) otro/s sea/n PAP
c)Que 2 sean DC y el otro sea PAP (hay quien dijo que esto es imposible,pero no es así.Me topé con 2 impresoras que tenían 2 motores dc y 1 pap cada una.Marca HP,pero el modelo no lo recuerdo)

Una pena que no tengas una láser para desarmar,esas tienen de todo!! (fuente de AT,algún brushless por ahi,solenoides,de todo..)

Con las lectoras...pues no se.
Pueden tener un brushless y un motor dc.
O puede que un motor sea DC y el otro sea pap..
Con el mecanismo de guía de laser te puedes hacer parte de una bobinadora..

Un saludo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 13, 2009)

bueno ya he terminado otro ampli a bateria que salio de mis componentes resiclados, hasta las baterias, que alguna vez fueron de celular, tambien como lo prometi las fotos de mi disco "rudo" externo que meti en una lapicera


----------



## junior90 (Nov 25, 2009)

wow!la verdad tengo en la casa muchos aparatos para desarmar pero lo había dejado por mi bien físico(me aumaba las manos con el des soldador XD) pero me han convencido.a sacar todo de las cajas y a reutilizarlas asi duela XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 25, 2009)

para eso esta el desoldador junior90


----------



## junior90 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pues con ese es el que me quemo XD bueno yo me refiero al cautin no se si se refieren a otra cosa


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 25, 2009)

Comprate un chupador de estaño , rinde muy bien para estas cosas , solamente un poco de paciencia


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 25, 2009)

hace tiempo un colega me robo mi "chupaestaño" desde entonces uso un popotito de plastico que acerco al estaño caliente y solo soplo eso hace un buen trabajo


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola a todos de nuevo, perdonenme por mi ausencia temporal, pero de nuevo ya estoy por aqui.

Yo sin exagerar , he tenido que desordar no se ni cuantas placas enteras, te llevas un buen ratito, pero tienes tus recompensas por ello, sueles aprovechar muchas cosas que siempre pensaras que te aran falta o no , yo las resistencias normales no las suelo desoldar, pero si las especiales como las de porcelana y demas.. 

un saludo ¡


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 2, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> hace tiempo un colega me robo mi "chupaestaño" desde entonces uso un popotito de plastico que acerco al estaño caliente y solo soplo eso hace un buen trabajo





yo tengo uno con clefactor muy bueno y barato lo compre a 26 pesos argentinos

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

mi popotito me lo regalaron cuando compre un cafe, je je je, caliento el estaño con el cautin y cuando esta liquido le soplo con el popote, eso si cuidado con los dedos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 2, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mi popotito me lo regalaron cuando compre un cafe, je je je, caliento el estaño con el cautin y cuando esta liquido le soplo con el popote, eso si cuidado con los dedos!!



Te recomiendo que no lo uses cuando tengas hipo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 2, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Te recomiendo que no lo uses cuando tengas hipo




jejejej se te va a estañar la boca y te vas a quemar o que nadie te sorprenda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

miro a ambos ladoa antes de soplar y si tengo ipo nisiquiera agarro el cautin je je je


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 3, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> miro a ambos ladoa antes de soplar y si tengo ipo nisiquiera agarro el cautin je je je



jeje buen invento ese he.. pero cuidado en jalar antes de soplar...  he visto casos feos intentando dar aire a cosas con polvo.. XDDD

saludos!


----------



## PEBE (Feb 28, 2010)

El 98% de los componentes que tengo es reciclado y funcionan de maravilla, me gusta recolectar "basura electronica" y despues a sacarle jugo!!. Lo unico que compro son las placas fenolicas y soldadura (aunque esa a veces tambien la reciclo)


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 28, 2010)

la soldadura reciclas eso no para nada bueno


----------



## PEBE (Feb 28, 2010)

Pues si jeje, es algo dificil de explicar pero estate completamente seguro que la soldadura tambien se recicla aunque no la que recolecto no la aplico en algunas cosas, solo la uso para estañar mis placas.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 13, 2010)

Aqui existe una tienda de componentes llamada CONDE, es la más importante en cuanto a variedad se refiere, curiosamente ellos hace mucho tiempo empezaron comprando placas y tarjetas de todo tipo como chatarra, desoldaban los componentes, les soldaban alambritos a modo de pines y los vendian. 

Hay muchas maneras de reciclar los componentes, incluso se pueden elaborar obras de arte con ellos. Ahi les dejo dos imagenes.















VAMOS TODOS POR LA ECOLOGÍA Y EL MEDIO AMBIENTE!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

Increibles diseños!!! Me gusto mucho el del Búho. Se ve genial!!
Saludos!!


----------



## CAYSER (Mar 13, 2010)

buenas gente, en my caso yo utilizo los componentes reciclados para hacer pruevas o experimentos de algunos circuitos ,pues hay veces que uno se encariña con algun componente ,talves sea por agrado de su forma o por su color ,hay viene el detalle en my caso trato siempre de emplearlo digamos algo asi  que si no lo empleo por las buenas hacemos por las malas osea tiene que trabajar ,claro esta mi gusto por el arte y pues esos componentes que me agradan tanto los hago o trato que trabajen en parte de alguna pieza de arte tratando de exibirlo el componentes de my agrado,ahora me reafirman una ves mas que hay mucha gente que hace lo mismo que yo ,pronto les subire algunas imagenes de mis artes plasticas.gracias y buen dia para todos. 

-me parece un buen trabajo y unas muy buenas ideas para que algunos amigos se animen a realizarlo y asi por lo menos hacerlos trabajar a las malas los componentes electronicos jajajajajaja  digo por que no fueron creados o pensados para tal proposito jajajajajajajajaj.........


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola,yo uso componentes reciclados para salir de un aouro o para experimentar o probar,pero a estas alturas para algo definitivo opto por comprar los componentes ante la duda de la fabilidad de componentes usados.Mi duda es la siguiente:¿podemos confiar en resistencias,condensadores,transistores. usados;son fiables?
SALUDOS CORDIALES 
(cada vez es mucho mas dificil reciclar,la electrónica moderna es de usar y tirar).


----------



## PEBE (Mar 16, 2010)

Pues yo creo que todo depende de como desueldes los componentes de la PCB por que los aparatos que compramos pasan por un control de calidad y debido a esto los elementos que integran a este deben ser de la mas alta calidad, yo por eso de todas las resistencias que tengo un 97% son recicladas, los capacitores un 98% y los ceramicos 99% y transistores un 30% y hasta ahora no tengo problemas de que fallen y lo que comentas de que cada dia es mas dificil reciclar la electronica tienes razon ahora todo es mini y dificilisimo de desoldar, casi imposible.

Por cierto yo tengo miles de diodos reciclados pero nunca e usado ni uno por que no se que significan las franjas de colores ---alguien sabe? busque en los tutoriales pero no mencionan nada sobre codigo de colores en los diodos. sale gracias y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

blasidalen dijo:


> Hola,yo uso componentes reciclados para salir de un aouro o para experimentar o probar,pero a estas alturas para algo definitivo opto por comprar los componentes ante la duda de la fabilidad de componentes usados.Mi duda es la siguiente:¿podemos confiar en resistencias,condensadores,transistores. usados;son fiables?
> SALUDOS CORDIALES
> (cada vez es mucho mas dificil reciclar,la electrónica moderna es de usar y tirar).



Yo acabo de reciclar 4 Trs bipolares de unas SPMS ATX, 500V 12A. Los estoy usando con un amplificador de unos 500W a 2Ohms y van muy bien.

Saludos!!!

PD: Con esto no quiero decir que tooodo lo que recicles te va a servir al 100%... Parece ser que es cuestión de "suerte"


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2010)

Pena? por el chinito ese?, yo estaria super agradecido si fuese el. Sabes lo que sale ese cobre aca en argentina? puffffff. Yo si fuera ese chinito ya empezaria a prenderlos fuego y ponerlos a vender ajjajaja. Lo digo de en serio, Yo en este momento estoy empezando una empresa pulvimetalurgica, en la que se usan polvo de metales como el cobre, y aunque no lo crean el cobre es bastante carito, por esoo qque esta ahi le deben dar como 1 millon de dolares ajajjaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Por cierto yo tengo miles de diodos reciclados pero nunca e usado ni uno por que no se que significan las franjas de colores ---alguien sabe? busque en los tutoriales pero no mencionan nada sobre codigo de colores en los diodos. sale gracias y saludos.



... Cof Cof,  No serán resistencias?


----------



## PEBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Jajaja, no como crees? si conozco perfectamente las resistencias, solo que estos son diodos parecidos a los zener, pero no tienen letras ni nada que los identifique, solo una franja de color y e encontrado de color verde, amarillo, azul, negro,etc pero no se que significa esa franja, en fin si alguien sabe estaria bien que compartiera su conocimiento acerca de esto. Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2010)

Jaj, un poco de broma, es todo. Pero... ¿Que tl unas fotos? Mira que hay un mar de diodos...


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola,alguien sabe si el hilo esmaltado de las bobinas desmagnetizadoras de tv es apropiado para primario de transformador,¿aguantará el aislante?.
Salu2


----------



## PEBE (Mar 18, 2010)

sip ok tienes razon Tocatomon,necesito subir fotos, pero a ver si puedo es que de hecho ya e tratado de sacr fotos pero son tan pequeños que no se aprecia muy bien asi que mañana les tomo unas de alta definicion y las subo. igua y mi duda de los diodos de colores es una burrada pero en fin me atrevi a preguntar, gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Es Tacatomon...


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 18, 2010)

pebe usa una lupa frente al lente, funciona!!!


----------



## yofredy (Mar 18, 2010)

hola a todos.... no vamos a negar que los primeros pasos en el mundo de el electrónico se da en los aparatejos que mamá queria tirar... hacemos reciclaje hace rato.. ¿no les parece?. Señores el amante de la electrónica es un ser único, feliz entre, lo que para los demás, es basura.... saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 18, 2010)

yo reciclo los componentes difisiles de consequir


----------



## PEBE (Mar 20, 2010)

Jiji perdon ---Tacatomon---es que ya estoy ciego y lo de la lupa lo voy a intentar, gracias por el consejo.


----------



## ikratos (Mar 22, 2010)

es muy interesante lo que haces de algun modo hago lo mismo 
hay un tianguis cerca de mi casa se retira a las 4 de la tarde y veia que la gente dejaba 
aparatos rotos o que ya estan muy descontinuados asi que fui con una bolsa y un desarmador    suena cruel pero los desmantelo para que darme con las partes casi todo sirve  los capacitores  son lo unico que no  por que el material con el que estan echos se desgasta segun sea el tipo pero  ojo     los ics   de una te  una video grabadora todavia sirven para los que  les guste la programacion   busquen los que tengan memoria eefrom  o preprogramables      les puede servir de algo
segun lei  un ic de una videograbadora ejemplo samsung   no esta ni al 50% de su memoria y todas las funciones que controla el aparato es impresionante 
espero que les haya servido este dato


----------



## PEBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya intente lo de la lupa y se sigue viendo muy borrosa la foto, creo que nunca podre enseñarles los diodos con franjas de colores --que no son resistencias---jeje.
un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

blasidalen dijo:


> Hola,alguien sabe si el hilo esmaltado de las bobinas desmagnetizadoras de tv es apropiado para primario de transformador,¿aguantará el aislante?.
> Salu2


 
Si, es alambre normal de bobinados, normalmente trabajan a 110 o 220 Vca 



PEBE dijo:


> sip ok tienes razon T*o*catomon,necesito subir fotos, pero a ver si puedo es que de hecho ya e tratado de sacr fotos pero son tan pequeños que no se aprecia muy bien asi que mañana les tomo unas de alta definicion y las subo. igua y mi duda de los diodos de colores es una burrada pero en fin me atrevi a preguntar, gracias.


 
Las máquinas de fotos digitales tienen la función : "habilitar Macro" que permite sacar fotos de muy cerca y que salgan en foco 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Es Tacatomon...


 
Se va la segunda . . . . 

Errar bestium est


----------



## PEBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Jaja,ok gracias por los consejos es que yo todavia naci con camaras de rollo y las digitales las manejo como chango jaja y acerca de "Tacatomon" es inebitable equivocarse escribiendo eso. Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 23, 2010)

Creo que al final, a todos los que nos gusta la electrónica padecemos en algún grado de síndrome de Diógenes.... jajaj

yo reciclo todo.... tengo un cajita llena de válvulas de tvs y receptores del año de la berenjena.... y unas resistencias y condensadores gigantescos que usaban... algún día servirán para algo.... quizá en un museo....



> Ya intente lo de la lupa y se sigue viendo muy borrosa la foto, creo que nunca podre enseñarles los diodos con franjas de colores --que no son resistencias---jeje.
> un saludo.




¿No son diodos de germanio?


----------



## victor martinez (Mar 23, 2010)

no solo reciclar.
hay muchos trastos que se pueden convertir en mas usos. En vez de hacerte un rectificador de corriente para cargar el celular con la dinamo de la bicicleta, puedes hacer un pequeño circuito que lo integras al propio cargador y te ahorras cable y piezas.

puedes coger celulares viejos y convertirlos en linternas frontales.

O coger los devanados de motores y rehacerlos para lo que gustes, otro tipod e motor, o transformador.

No te ahorras mucha plata, pero si que ahorras en salud para todo el mundo.

Lo mejor es tener una piscinita de estaño para poder desoldar rápidamente.

no solo reciclar.
hay muchos trastos que se pueden convertir en mas usos. En vez de hacerte un rectificador de corriente para cargar el celular con la dinamo de la bicicleta, puedes hacer un pequeño circuito que lo integras al propio cargador y te ahorras cable y piezas.

puedes coger celulares viejos y convertirlos en linternas frontales.

O coger los devanados de motores y rehacerlos para lo que gustes, otro tipod e motor, o transformador.

No te ahorras mucha plata, pero si que ahorras en salud para todo el mundo.

Lo mejor es tener una piscinita de estaño para poder desoldar rápidamente.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 23, 2010)

> Lo mejor es tener una piscinita de estaño para poder desoldar rápidamente.


Lo mejor en mi opinion para desoldar es el Dremel Versatip. Con la boquilla de aire caliente se pueden desoldar componentes smd, con la llama directa (1200ºc) se pueden calentar muchos pines a la vez y desoldar componentes de 40 pines o mas... en fin, una excelente herramienta.
http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelo...EB8794A2AFE6E0DFFEF4?&ccat_id=890&prod_id=330


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS
SALU2


----------



## PEBE (Mar 23, 2010)

Emmm diodos de germanio? No lo creo, no se ven tan primitivos como el 1N34A pero no lo se, puede haber una posibilidad


----------



## Hellkiller (Mar 24, 2010)

Una cosilla, lo del reciclado esta muy bien pero tambien se reciclan las placas????? a mi de pena tirarlas pero luego solo puedo utilizar algunas lineas y para cosas simples. Por cierto, Pebe, creo que si  le das la vuelta a una lente de una webcam  esta deberia actuar como microoscopio ( a mi no me han dejado probarlo XD ).


----------



## GomezF (Mar 24, 2010)

Jejeje, nosotros en la escuela (técnica) reciclabamos todo, pero todo. Hasta teniamos un espacio curricular de 2 horas llamado "Recuperción y re-utilización de componentes eléctricos". Radios, PCs, TVs, lo que viniera. Debemos haber desarmado por lo menos 30 impresoras que nos dio un banco porque ya estaban "viejas".
Luego poniamos todo en cajas. Algunas todavía deben estar cerradas. Pero con esos componentes nos armamos una radio para el salon con la cual escuchamos el mundial del 2006 cuando estabamos en el taller. Con los motores de las impresoras hicimos un pequeño braso robot, que si bien se movía y todo no pudimos automatizarlo por falta de materiales y plata.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 24, 2010)

> Por cierto, Pebe, creo que si le das la vuelta a una lente de una webcam esta deberia actuar como microoscopio ( a mi no me han dejado probarlo XD ).


Creo que a mi tampoco me dejaran hacer eso,jeje.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2010)

Mi profe de electronica se dedica a la reparacion y necesitaba espacio en el deposito asi que aproveche y fui a ver que podia salvar.

Para los que piensan que reciclando no se consiguen cosas valiosas aca les muestro lo contrario 



Transformadores, amplificadores de audio (5 STK4142II de 25Wx2) y otros, microcontroladores, memorias varias, conversores dac-adc por bus i2c, microswitches, potenciometros, leds, displays, flybacks...
Y lo que mas me gusto, potenciometros motorizados


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 24, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Mi profe de electronica se dedica a la reparacion y necesitaba espacio en el deposito asi que aproveche y fui a ver que podia salvar.
> 
> Para los que piensan que reciclando no se consiguen cosas valiosas aca les muestro lo contrario
> 
> ...





cuantos equipos eran?


----------



## PEBE (Mar 24, 2010)

> flybacks...
> Y lo que mas me gusto, potenciometros motorizados



Oooo si los potenciometros motorizados son de gran ayuda y hasta ahora casi no los e visto que los vendan, son dificiles de conseguir, a mi tambien lo que mas me gusta encontrar son trimmers y demas oo y tambien transistores populares, una vez casi lloro cuando encontre un aparato lleno de transistores 2N2222 y BC548, fue un dia especial,jeje.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

Naaaaa, Doná un STK4142 Para la causa!!!!
¿Quien es el se refleja en la pantalla? Fernandoae???

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2010)

Si, ese soy yo, con mis poses mas sexys 

Ah ni idea cuantos equipos eran... eran 5 de los aiwa y unos medios viejitos que a pesar de todo tenian unos TDA en los cuales el volumen se maneja con una tension continua... no los conocia!
Y teles eran varios, me quedaron 5 que cuando volvi a buscarlos ya no estaban! :enfadado:
Despues una aspiradora que quiero ver de arreglar y un par de bombas de lavarropas, lo que no se si vieron es el tema de los displays, son medios raros porque funcionan con alta tension, alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

hasta donde tengo entendido los displays esos funcionan como valvulas


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 25, 2010)

Si, lo que me parece raro es que estaba manejado por un microcontrolador sin componente adicionales, ya lo voy a analizar con detenimiento.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

hay me dices que descubres, que quiero ahorrarme algunos leds, je je


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 25, 2010)

che y para que sirven los potenciometros motorizados?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 25, 2010)

Es un potenciometro comun pero con la adicion de un motor con reduccion que lo mueve( a la vez tambien lo podes girar con la mano)...
En la actualidad los lineales de usan mucho en consolas automatizadas, en cambio los giratorios se reemplazaron por potes digitales. Yo con los que tengo pienso ponerles una aguja iluminada y hacer un indicador-regulador de volumen grande, manejado con dos botones...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrP8PGSmCYQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YibASiU1--Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWd5-RJVoR8&feature=fvw


----------



## PEBE (Mar 25, 2010)

Bueno, yo los que normalmente reciclo, son los de strereos a control remoto, ya que este tipo de potenciometros son necesarios para controlar el volumen a distancia---el control remoto hace girar el motor y este a su vez hace girar el potenciometro--- aunque es verdad que ya casi no los e visto debido a que todo ya es digital.

Ooo por cierto  ayer me llego una tele viejisima a valvulas pero no se como hacer para quitarlas sin que se dañen, es que las valvulas no son de mi epoca y no tengo ni idea que les pueda afectar. Una pregunta que tengo es, ¿estas valvulas me pueden servir de algo? ¿que opinan?


----------



## ciri (Mar 25, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Es un potenciometro comun pero con la adicion de un motor con reduccion que lo mueve( a la vez tambien lo podes girar con la mano)...
> En la actualidad los lineales de usan mucho en consolas automatizadas, en cambio los giratorios se reemplazaron por potes digitales. Yo con los que tengo pienso ponerles una aguja iluminada y hacer un indicador-regulador de volumen grande, manejado con dos botones...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrP8PGSmCYQ&feature=related
> ...



Guau.. no sabía de eso... se ven divertidos..


----------



## GomezF (Mar 25, 2010)

Que buena honda esos ponteciómetros, nunca los había en tanta cantidad como en el 3º video.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo tiré varios de esos... En esos tiempos no sabía para que podría usarlos... Lástima. Ahora ando en busca de unos STK4142


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 25, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Bueno, yo los que normalmente reciclo, son los de strereos a control remoto, ya que este tipo de potenciometros son necesarios para controlar el volumen a distancia---el control remoto hace girar el motor y este a su vez hace girar el potenciometro--- aunque es verdad que ya casi no los e visto debido a que todo ya es digital.
> 
> Ooo por cierto ayer me llego una tele viejisima a valvulas pero no se como hacer para quitarlas sin que se dañen, es que las valvulas no son de mi epoca y no tengo ni idea que les pueda afectar. Una pregunta que tengo es, ¿estas valvulas me pueden servir de algo? ¿que opinan?


 
si!!!!!! como no te van a servir saca las denominaciones tocandolas lo menos posible por que se borran y buscas el data shee tenes todo en el tv trafo zocalos  vas a entender el funcionamiento te vas a poder hacer un pre y un ampli single end chiquito fijate el de la foto 


y de ultima me las regalas ja ja


----------



## GomezF (Mar 25, 2010)

¿Se pueden re-utilizar los capacitores y las resisencias de una computadora?
¿O sería mejor ir y comprar unos nuevos?


Electromecánico, ¿sos ingeniero eléctromecánico?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 25, 2010)

Reciclar resistencias y todo tipo de componentes esta bien, menos los capacitores electroliticos que se "secan" y pierden capacitancia. El resto todo sirve generalmente.


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 25, 2010)

segun que tipo de reciclado hay reciclado muyyyyy interezante,  economicamente. ademas si tenes guardado algunas plaquetas o equipos te ahorras de salir corriendo alguna ves por un diodito


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

los capacitores de la placa base si no nos muy biejos si sirven, ya que si le pones comunes a alguna placa base nomas no prende, eso lo he comprobado


----------



## GomezF (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo no tengo ninguna plaqueta en este momento, pero un amigo tiene un cuartito lleno de ellas, depues veo si puedo sacarle una foto.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2010)

> hay reciclado muyyyyy interezante,  economicamente


En mi caso lo mas valioso que rescate fueron 5 TRANFORMADORES, desconosco las caracteristicas pero son los que alimentan los TDA4142, los 5 TDA4142 que salen cerca de 24 pesos cada uno, los potes motorizados, las memorias i2c y una buena cantidad de micros, de los cuales la mitad no los se usar  son motorola de 4 bits creo.
Trimmers y potenciometros cientos  resistencias de potencia... los parlantes de los teles con sus respectivos amplis, me voy a armar un sistema 9.1 jeje.
Realmente una lastima que fueran a tirar todo esto, facil hay mas de 300$ en cosas... voy a donar algo a mi vieja escuelita Epet N11º 



> depues veo si puedo sacarle una foto.


Y algunas placas sacale tambien jaja


----------



## GomezF (Mar 26, 2010)

Jejeje, dale.

Para el martes o el miercoles seguro tengo fotos (y algunas placas también  ), lo que pasa es que se fue a pescar y no viene hasta el lunes.

Hace un par de días una radio portatil vieja fue víctima de la furia de un amigo, jeje.
Se perdio el parlante y la antena  , pero la placa quedó intacta inexplicablemente  .
Mi mayor duda es qué son y para qué sirven los cubos esos que tiene, los que señalo con la lapicera en las siguientes fotos:

No puedo subir las fotos, van a tener que esperar hasta que les cambie la altura y el ancho.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2010)

Usa el Office picture manager para cambiar la resolucion. Supongo que lo que mencionas son inductores o capacitores variables, son unos con una especie de tornillo arriba...


----------



## GomezF (Mar 27, 2010)

Esos mismos, tienen una ranura como para un destornillador paleta.
Tienen diferentes colores, ¿se puede saber su capacidad a travez de estos?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 27, 2010)

Programa para redimensionar imágenes de todo tipo y muchos formatos:

Fotosizer 1.27 "redimensión de imágenes por lotes de forma sencilla"

* No necesita serial ni crack ni nada*, solo instalarlo.
http://www.fotosizer.com/Downloading.aspx

Espero no estar en infracción con las reglas del foro.
En caso de que lo estuviera, borro inmediatamente el mensaje.

Saludos
Tavo10.


----------



## GomezF (Mar 27, 2010)

Gracias por el programa, ahora lo bajo.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 27, 2010)

> si!!!!!! como no te van a servir saca las denominaciones tocandolas lo menos posible por que se borran y buscas el data shee tenes todo en el tv trafo zocalos vas a entender el funcionamiento te vas a poder hacer un pre y un ampli single end chiquito fijate el de la foto



Jaja,lo revisare a fondo, es que aparte esta muy sucia la tv y no e tenido tiempo de ver que onda pero ta chevere, me atrae eso del pre,sale gracias.

Hola de nuevo, hace poco tiempo me dedique ya a desmontar y limpiar las valvulas de una tv vieja y me encontre con diferentes modelos de estas, que segun mi interpretacion son las siguientes (ya que estan muy borrosas las letras y algunas valvulas no traen ningun tipo de especificacion): MS-188-5,6AX4GTB,HN188,NS188-5,    5U4GB,BD088,6CB6,6T8A,6DN7,6GK5,6AU6A y una que solo dice SAMSUNG. ¿alguna les suena familiar? de todas formas buscare los datasheets ( a ver si existen jeje) bueno, saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2010)

O desarmate algunos equipos de musica y te haces un buen pre conprocesadores de audio controlados por i2c, yo encontre un par, el TDA7462 y el TDA7449(que te lo mandan como sample gratis)...
Miren que completo:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7462.shtml
Ahora me queda comprar un lcd y estudiar un poco como funciona


----------



## GomezF (Mar 31, 2010)

Te presto el mio


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola chicos, me alegra saber que haya gente como yo , que le guste reciclar y ver que no es una enfermedad comun como dice mi padre XDDD, yo hoy en dia y como esta la cosa reciclo asta las resistencias y diodos o lo que se ponga delante en smd.... viendo ya que un transistor normal de hoy en dia sale 0.60€ cuando antes de la crisis que tenemos costaba 0.20€ es ''triste'' . por eso hay que aprovecharlo todo 

un saludo y sigan asi que es mejor para nosotros y el ambiente


----------



## CEGO87 (Abr 1, 2010)

Creo que todos, alguna vez en la vida reciclamos algo de la electrónica desechada!
Particularmente intento reciclar todo lo posible!!! 

Por un mundo verde, y un bolsillo menos vacío


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

PEBE

Por cierto yo tengo miles de diodos reciclados pero nunca e usado ni uno por que no se que significan las franjas de colores ---alguien sabe? busque en los tutoriales pero no mencionan nada sobre codigo de colores en los diodos. sale gracias y saludos.[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> en otro tema alguien puso esta pagina y pense que tal ves sea lo que busques pebe:
> http://clivetec.superihost.com/SMD_Codes.htm#TOP


----------



## PEBE (Abr 1, 2010)

Ooo vaya parece ser que si, efectivamente son franjas de colores en la parte del catodo y precisamente son diodos diminusculos vaya, gracias Helmito G. ya aprendi una nueva cosa el dia de hoy y por fin se a solucionado el misterio de los diodos de colores (que no son resistencias jeje),sale un saludote a todos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

vieras todo lo que saco de las placas base, y de los celuleres ni te cuento!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2010)

La verdad es que yo no soy de reciclar mucho las cosas electrónicas, por que siempre tengo desconfianza del uso y/o abuso que puedan haber sufrido, pero como soy consciente de que tenemos que cuidar el mundo en el que vivimos, he comenzado a reciclar la parte electrónica de las lámparas de bajo consumo con la idea de armar los *Joule thief* y usarlos para reciclar la pilas viejas de 1.5V que ya no funcionan en los aparatos que las usan.

De esta forma no tiramos a la basura las partes electrónicas útiles de las lámparas y usamos las pilas hasta que se agoten antes de tirarlas a las cajas que ha puesto la Secretaría de Medio Ambiente para juntarlas....y nos ahorramos unos pesos y hacemos unas hermosas linternas con LEDs blancos que funcionan *con una pila* casi agotada.
Hasta ahora me ha ido bastante bien con las pruebas que he hecho, pero tengo que encontrar que cosa reciclar para hacer el "envase" de la linterna, así que a veces ando cirujeando la basura de los vecinos por si encuentro algo que me sirva.

Cuando termine mi análisis y construcción voy a postear como se hace...pero es bastante simple.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 3, 2010)

Para Gomez: son transformadores de FI (frecuencia intermedia).


----------



## GomezF (Abr 3, 2010)

OK.
Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La verdad es que yo no soy de reciclar mucho las cosas electrónicas, por que siempre tengo desconfianza del uso y/o abuso que puedan haber sufrido, pero como soy consciente de que tenemos que cuidar el mundo en el que vivimos, he comenzado a reciclar la parte electrónica de las lámparas de bajo consumo con la idea de armar los *Joule thief* y usarlos para reciclar la pilas viejas de 1.5V que ya no funcionan en los aparatos que las usan.
> 
> De esta forma no tiramos a la basura las partes electrónicas útiles de las lámparas y usamos las pilas hasta que se agoten antes de tirarlas a las cajas que ha puesto la Secretaría de Medio Ambiente para juntarlas....y nos ahorramos unos pesos y hacemos unas hermosas linternas con LEDs blancos que funcionan *con una pila* casi agotada.
> Hasta ahora me ha ido bastante bien con las pruebas que he hecho, pero tengo que encontrar que cosa reciclar para hacer el "envase" de la linterna, así que a veces ando cirujeando la basura de los vecinos por si encuentro algo que me sirva.
> ...


 
hola ezevalla, decime :
sirve eso ??
me refiero a por "el resto" que le queda a la pila.
yo tenia en mente por las veces que vi alguna data de las pilas y baterias que cuando la pila comienza la curva de caida (o sea se esta muriendo ) ya la energia que le queda es poca ynada, el resto es muy poco .
me refiero a la curva de tension, durante su vida util se mantiene en el valor de su Vstandard . pero cuando llega su carga a su fin la caida de V. es rapida.
no se si me explico .

probaste una pial muriendose si te da " un tiemp extra " lo suficientemente largo como para que te valga la pena .????


----------



## LordHagen (Abr 3, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo mejor en mi opinion para desoldar es el Dremel Versatip. Con la boquilla de aire caliente se pueden desoldar componentes smd, con la llama directa (1200ºc) se pueden calentar muchos pines a la vez y desoldar componentes de 40 pines o mas... en fin, una excelente herramienta.
> http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelo...EB8794A2AFE6E0DFFEF4?&ccat_id=890&prod_id=330



Ché! se ve interesante la herramienta. Mientras busco más info, usa algún combustible para su funcionamiento? cuánto te costó en Argentina?

Gracias



fernandoae dijo:


> Lo mejor en mi opinion para desoldar es el Dremel Versatip. Con la boquilla de aire caliente se pueden desoldar componentes smd, con la llama directa (1200ºc) se pueden calentar muchos pines a la vez y desoldar componentes de 40 pines o mas... en fin, una excelente herramienta.
> http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelo...EB8794A2AFE6E0DFFEF4?&ccat_id=890&prod_id=330



y has usado el Dremel para soldar IC's tipo SMD? queda bien la soldadura?

Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 3, 2010)

> Ché! se ve interesante la herramienta. Mientras busco más info, usa algún combustible para su funcionamiento? cuánto te costó en Argentina?


Si, anda con gas butano(el de los encendedores)... del precio no tengo idea porque fue un regalo de mi novia.



> y has usado el Dremel para soldar IC's tipo SMD? queda bien la soldadura?


Todavia no porque no tengo ninguna placa vieja como para probar, igual para soldar SMD podes usar un soldador comun y corriente:
http://www.youtube.com/user/marioguillote#g/u


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2010)

fernandoae yo uso este:  http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103169372  para desoldar igual que tu, y tambien para soldar componentes que tienen terminales por debajo, pero para esto uso otra boquilla


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 3, 2010)

LordHagen dijo:


> Ché! se ve interesante la herramienta. Mientras busco más info, usa algún combustible para su funcionamiento? cuánto te costó en Argentina?
> 
> Gracias




hace poco lo consegui a $260 argentinos y usa gas de los encendedores que maso menos vale menos de 10 pesos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2010)

Helminto G. te dura lo que dice en las especificaciones la recarga?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2010)

yo creo que hasta mas, claro que depende de la intencidad de la flama, pero aveces se me olvida que lleva gas hasta que se apaga, pero para mi que trabajo con celulares se me hiso una chulda tanto asi que ya casi no uso la pistola de calor


----------



## torrevino (May 13, 2010)

Bueno ordenando mi casa, eh encontrado un monitor viejo, de los de tubo, y ya es momento de tirarlo, pero que mejor que tirar que reciclarlo, necesitaria saber que partes puedo reciclar y cuales no, tengo entendido que tiene partes toxicas, y no me querio poner en peligro por eso. Ademas, como no tengo mucha madera en esto de la electronica, me gustaria saber que podria armar con lo reciclado, unas sugerencias nomas, hace rato tengo ganas de hacer un amplificador de audio, alguna parte del monitor me ahorrara gastos?


muchas gracias


----------



## Electronec (May 13, 2010)

Resistencias , Condensadores, algunos diodos...

Para tu ampli, en definitiva componentes pasivos y universales.

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 13, 2010)

Hola torrevino. Mira yo ya he reciclado unos cuantos monitores y televisores antiguos, y suelo quitar muchas resistencias, condensadores (no electroliticos si esta muy viejo el monitor), fusibles, transistores... en fin, lo que se te ocurra. Siempre es bueno tener componentes de ese tipo para ahorrar un poco, por poco que sea. En cuanto a partes tóxicas... que yo sepa no tiene, lo único es el propio cristal, que tiene fósforo, y si te cortaras con él, la herida no cicatrizaría, pero no hay peligro porque esa parte no tienes porque desmontarla.
Un saludo


----------



## torrevino (May 13, 2010)

tenog entendido que aun desconectado podes electrocutarte con el, tiene algo q ver con el  Flyback, me esta dando miedo desarmarlo jaja, recomendaciones para evitar una muerte segura? jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2010)

Fijate si podés cortar la placa inteligentemente y rescatar la fuente conmutada completa.

Algunos amplificadores del vertical servirían muy basicamente para audio.

Hay yugos que tienen alguno de los bobinados sin barnizar y podrías usar el alambre


----------



## torrevino (May 13, 2010)

bueno eh realizado la operacion con exito, ni estaba cargado el Flyback, hace unos cuantos meses estaba desanchufada y lo trate de descargar pero no habia nada para descargar, asi q limpi todo, saque la placa y todo lo q me parecio q me iba a servir, tenog fotos, si quieren las subo asi alguien me dice q me podria llegar a servir para el ampli, me falta desoldar las piezas pero eso es para cuando tengo un dia desocupado, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2010)

Algunos de los viejitos tienen 5 potenciómetros al frente que podrían servirte !

saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2010)

Los condensadores de poliester son buenos para desacoplar y hacer filtros activos  Diferentes valores de capacitancia y buenos voltajes
Rescata los que puedas

Saludos!!


----------



## idontcar3 (Jun 10, 2010)

ooh si reciclar componentes es bueno 

todos me decian chatarrero.. hasta mi vieja (bueno era de esperarse).

pero en realdiad que si te ahorras mucho dinero y ademas ayudas al planeta de algun modo..

como nadie me creia que era para reciclar.. hasta me pinte el pelo de verde ecologico  y es enserio cuando pueda cuelgo una foto.

para mi lo mejor que ahy para reciclar son DVDs de moldelo viejo.. tienen de todo:

una placa que te sirve de fuente de alimentacion
tenes un laser para que jugues un poquito con cerillas
tambien motores que por aca son algo cariñositos
tenes el amplificador de audio que traen para los microfonoe y el integrado para el eco
unos potes para volumen
salidas conectores RCA
y uff.. resistencias, rectificadores, mm pocos transistores pero de uno llegue  a sacar 12 rectificadores

lo que si me gustaria reciclar seria un VHS o un betamax.. debe tener el cielo de la analoga adentro


----------



## GomezF (Jun 10, 2010)

Jajaja.

Así se recicla, yo desarme un lavarropas hace una semana, no salvé mucho (guarde todo lo que podía, pero hay una par de cosas que no creo que pueda reciclar).

Saludos


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 10, 2010)

yo hace unos meses me encontre que tiraron un televisor viejisimo, me encontre incluso componentes que ni encuentro el datasheet, aun asi le quite todo y tengo bastantes componentes para practicar jeje


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 10, 2010)

el otro dia encontre tiradas unas 50 placas de monitores ibm del año del pedo, de lo cules recupere todos los electroliticos 130 mf x 400 volt  y unos puentes de diodos hermosos y unos filtros de linea de 220 volt  super completitos solo los tuve que cortar con la moladora de la placa a y me olvidaba unas resistencias por 5 watts 


hay que reciclar 
te lo ahorras en sicologo desarmando equipos sin cuidado alguno 
ahorras en repuestos, pero hay que acordarse donde lo guardas cundo lo sacas 
hay que desarmar en cuanto el equipo entra en desuso y llevarlo a la minima exprecion, por que es el tamaño indirectamente proporcional a problemas con la mujer 
 y tenemos la escusa de que ahorramos dinero todo un teatro armado... ja ja


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 10, 2010)

buenas, yo todo las cosas que pudiera reciclar me las hagarro, tengo de todo  transformadores, fuentes de cualquer cosa, amplificadores, los mismos integrados que les busco una funcion en datashet y si me sirve me lo agarro, solo las cosas que no tengo las compro cosa que casi nunca hago ¬¬ jaja la ultima ves sace la fuente de una video caseetera , un monton de voltajes de salida, los rearme un toque y listo fuente nueva   jaj  amplificadores para el celu he armado de operacionales de distintos encapsulados XD y funca bien, montañas de cosas que todabia busco su funcion jaja nos vemos la proxima


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> el otro dia encontre tiradas unas 50 placas de monitores ibm del año del pedo, de lo cules recupere todos los electroliticos 130 mf x 400 volt  y unos puentes de diodos hermosos y unos filtros de linea de 220 volt  super completitos solo los tuve que cortar con la moladora de la placa a y me olvidaba unas resistencias por 5 watts



¿No estarán ya los electrolíticos muy desgastados?


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿No estarán ya los electrolíticos muy desgastados?


los prove y andan bastante te podras imaginar que no le escatimo en ponerle faradios a las fuentes con estos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2010)

Unos uF´s de más No está de más, valga la redundancia...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Hellkiller (Jun 11, 2010)

Por cierto de donde podria reciclar hilo para bobinar de 0.2mm o un poco menor???


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

pero si a este tema estaba suscripto, que diantres paso???

bue no importa, me encanta mi versatip, no lo uso solamente para electronica, le doy bastantes usos, hasta sueldo caños de agua, de los de antes de bronce, y queda pipi-cucu


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 12, 2010)

Fue lo del cambio de servidor, ahi se perdieron las suscripciones.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaah cierto cierto, gracias fer por desasnarme


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 12, 2010)

Hablando de reciclar... vieron el articulo de neoteo 

http://www.neoteo.com/servomotores-cuando-reciclar-es-un-arte.neo

Esta bueno  voy a ver si hago lo mismo con los que saque de los equipos...


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 16, 2010)

bueno yo opino que reciclar componentes es bastante positivo, ya sea por el cuidado del medio ambiente,por el 0 %el coste de dichos componentes, por entretenimiento o por lo que sea...para mi el cojer componentes de aparatos inutiles y acoplarlos a aparatos que su funcionamiento sea util, es como si un cura coje un delincuente y lo convierte en un santo util para la vida y la sociedad...

os dejo aqui algunas fotos relacionadas:


----------



## El Brujo (Jun 16, 2010)

Soy de los que pienso, que debería haber una entidad dedicada al correcto reciclaje y mejor aprovechamiento de los desechos tecnológicos (y no tanto).

En nuestro país (Argentina), estimo que es lo mismo en el resto de Latinoamérica, hay muchos pobres, gente sin ocupación, sin futuro, sin posibilidades de crecimiento, como consecuencia es muy fácil reclutarlos para delincuencia y vicios.

Sería interesante capacitar a esta gente en el arte del desguace para aprovechamiento de los materiales usados, capacitándolos correctamente y verificando que se cumplan las normas de salubridad e higiene y brindándoles acceso a un plan de salud. Con el ingreso obtenido, pueden vivir mejor, poder capacitarse y aspirar a un mejor empleo.

Lamentablemente, el poder político está por encima de estas necesidades, como dijeron mas arriba, "En que nos convertimos los humanos". Esta polución a nosotros. casi no nos afecta, pero las futuras generaciones están en el horno.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2010)

palmagodoy, que es lo de la primera foto????7

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 17, 2010)

Yo iba a preguntar lo mismo... que es?
Esta bueno reciclar, yo me estoy armando una camara movil para vigilancia  por ahora es lo que se ve en las fotos pero le voy a poner un zoom optico motorizado de 150X para ver que sale, la ventaja es que los motores se pueden manejar con pwm y son mucho mas suaves que los servos de rc.


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 17, 2010)

jajaja es un pequeño proyecto que me ayuda a ver las codigos de los componentes q no se ven muy bien a simple vista, esos con los que tenemos que cojer la lupa y jugar con la luz para q las letras resalten,... coji unas maderas...y una camara web y bualaaaa...

http://img692.imageshack.us/g/74807746.jpg/


es un poco cutre ya que solo llevo un año en esto de la electronica y no me fije muxo tampoco en la estetica, pero weno ai podran ver el resultado en esa pagina...ami me esta siendo de gran ayuda.....

A por cierto.... lo llamo LUPACAM... jajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

hola, es un tema interesante, hace rato que me fastidio con las letras chicas..........
hubo una epoca que me encantaban las cosas chicas, ahora quisiera que sean mas grandes lso cis.

que es ??
no lo entiendo bien ??
usas una camara digital ??
o es una lente ??


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 17, 2010)

Buenoo es una camara web que tenia reboleada por mi cuarto... me iiritaba mucho el sacar un integrado de alguna placa y no poder ver las letras casi ni con lupa...asi que un dia de inspiracion se me ocurrio... coji la camara web y lo incorpore un poste por su parte de atras ( como si fuese una farola en L), me fabrique ese cajoncito con maderas que tenia en casa, le incorpore dos pilas para iluminarlo con un led y poco mas... luego para obtener mejor resultado hay que jugar un poco con la luz, poniendola en horizontal hacia el integrado para que las letras resalten mas ( como pasa con la luna, cuando es luna llena no se aprecian casi nada los crateres, porque la luz le da de frente, en cambio, cuando la luz le da delado estos se aprecian muchos mas al resaltras sus sombras)...

la verdad esque ami me costo algo cojerle el punto perfecto de enfoque con la distancia, etc... pero supongo que habra camarasWebs que se puedan enfocar desde el softaware de dicha camara...que la luz quede tambien en una posicion perfecta cuesta un poco, pero es como todo, un poco de paciencia y tendras buenos resultados...yo ya los tengo...


no tengo ni fotos de construccion, ni nada relacionado con el proceso de construccion ya que se me ocurrio despues el subir fotos,pero si estas interesado y necesitas mas informacion,aqui estoy.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2010)

yo uso un cuentahilos, y para tomerle fotos tambien, solo le pongo la camara encima


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

hoy me lleve una sorpresa, las cosas que uno a veces no ve .

una bolita de estas, las mas comunes, el tema es que hay que tener muy buena luz, no podia creer el aumento que tienen , much mejor que lupas.

voy a buscar LISAS , me refiero a sin nada adentro y mas grandes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 17, 2010)

no recuero que existan ese tipo de bolitas que decis?? las viste alguna vez??


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 18, 2010)

canicas, cuirias, si son buenas, las claras las sacas de las botellas de licor de la valvulita esa pa que no lo adulteren (no pregunten como es que se)


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 18, 2010)

Como sabes eso?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 18, 2010)

pues conocimientos de la experiencia fernandoae, pero tengo como cincuenta, je je


----------



## panxozu (Ago 8, 2010)

Con placas de monitores, radios,fuentes, impresoras y otras cosas he llenado unos cuantos frascos con capacitores de una gran variedad de valores, asi como diodos, transistores, reguladores, transistores, algunos motores PaP. La verdad que si te ahorras unos pesos y mas que eso, la flojera e ira que a veces da ir a la tienda por un solo componente :enfadado: y mas que te digan que esta agotado. Unas cuantas veces me ha pasado.


----------



## jorger (Ago 28, 2010)

El reciclado de componentes para uno mismo esta muy bien.Gracias a la gran variedad de componentes que tengo, en su día puede terminar mi coilgun V2 (ya tengo planeada la V3, pero no viene a cuento).Pero no sólo son útiles los componentes sueltos.

De un televisor CRT por ejemplo, se puede aprovechar la parte amplificadora de audio, totalmente entera (cortando la placa con una sierra y demas) para tener tu propio ampli de al menos 6w con una calidad de sonido más que aceptable (el que yo conseguí era de 12w).

También se puede aprovechar la fuente conmutada que es de almenos 70w en una tv normal.

De una impresora se puede aprovechar (si la complejidad de la circuiteria no lo impide) un completo driver de motores pap.No sólo los motores sueltos.

A veces es mejor aprovechar parte de una placa para un fin específico antes que desoldar y quedarte los componentes sueltos.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 28, 2010)

opino lo mismo, ahora mismo acabo de recortar la placa de un autoesereo para extraer el ecualizador completo y sin sacar ni un componente


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 12, 2010)

el otro dia fui a la casa de electronica, gaste unos 2 dolares en combustible.. 1 dolar en playa de estacionamiento.. saque numero.. espere unos 45 minutos en la cola.. para comprar dos capacitores.. el vago me los dio se cago de risa y no me los cobro..

nunca esta de mas tener un par de frascos con capacitores y transitores reciclados..

la otra que hago es ir anotando todo lo que necesito comprar.. para cuando caigo a la casa de electronica me miran con bronca.. porque le doy dos hojas A4 llenas de boludeces.. y se tienen que poner a buscar todo.. y cuando llego a mi casa me di cuenta que me dieron la mitad de los componentes mal.. si pedi 10 resistencias de 1k de 1/4w me dan 8 de 1w.. o cosas asi.. me da muuucha bronca aveces


----------



## MerLiNz (Sep 12, 2010)

Segun tengo entendido los capacitadores se estropean con los años no?? Esta pregunta me la he hecho siempre, que componentes electronicos tienen vida ilimitada y cuales tienen vida limitada, por ejemplo se que los leds tienen X horas de vida y dependiendo de la corriente que circule por el duran mas o menos... Pero una resistencia se estropea?? un diodo??


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2010)

MerLiNz dijo:


> a y cuales tienen vida limitada, ??


 
nosotros.............................................


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 13, 2010)

> la otra que hago es ir anotando todo lo que necesito comprar.. para  cuando caigo a la casa de electronica me miran con bronca.. porque le  doy dos hojas A4 llenas de boludeces.. y se tienen que poner a buscar  todo.. y cuando llego a mi casa me di cuenta que me dieron la mitad de  los componentes mal.. si pedi 10 resistencias de 1k de 1/4w me dan 8 de  1w.. o cosas asi.. me da muuucha bronca aveces


Eso suele suceder, yo por más que me pongan cara fea les voy pidiendo y voy chequeando en el momento, me dicen pasame la hoja asi te traigo todo junto... NO, la hoja es mia y el cliente siempre tiene la razón, aprovechate de eso


----------



## jorger (Sep 13, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> .. me dicen pasame la hoja asi te traigo todo junto... NO, la hoja es mia y el cliente siempre tiene la razón..


 
jeje, dale la hoja y cuando termine de dartelo todo, se la pides de nuevo y te pones a comprobar que todo esté bien.Creo que así se tarda menos.. no?

Saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 13, 2010)

jaja.. es buena.. la proxima vez voy a ser menos considerado con las demas personas que compran y voy a checkear todo


----------



## maraguacare (Sep 13, 2010)

el año pasado de regalo de navidad, me di la bomba de descuartizar una fotocopiadora eso si que tiene material solamente en motores Pap me ahorro un dineral, yo reciclo desde practicamente los 11 de edad, ahora tengo 33 y sigo reciclando hasta yego a  comprar aparatos dañados, por aca donde vivo las tiendas de componetes dan pena con decirles que una vez al preguntar por triac no sabian que era eso. muchisimos proyectos se me paralizan por esto. asi que la cuestion de la reclicadera me a sacado la pata del barro en muchas oportunidades que de otra forma no hubiera podido


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 15, 2010)

que se le podra sacar a una impresora de las viejas.. esas que venian con matriz de punto? tendra algo interesante para rescatar.. me quoerp ahorrar la mugre y la desarmada.. jaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 15, 2010)

ya se ha hablado de las piezaz de una impresora, y siempre hay que rescatar de un aparato cualquiera


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 15, 2010)

Che la verdad es que estoy siguiendo este tema y estoy con ustedes.
Yo e sacado mucho de la chatarra.Componentes a monton.
Ayer compre un monitor y el dueño del local se dedica a repacion de pcs  y me dioi 10 fuentes at y atx de las cuales un par andan y las otras tienen solo capacitores reventados mayormente.Recien vengo de otro desguesadero y me traje 2 pc por 20 pesos argentinos que el unico problema lo tienen en la fuente.
De un panel de fotocopiadora industrial saque 250 led de alto brillo.
Y de cachilete saque un ampli de un juego de parlantes de pc que lo unico que tenia es la mini fuente quemada despues lo probe y anduvo. aci miles de cosas cuando pueda subo fotos de mi desartmadero hogareño jajajaja.

Sigan reciclando que no solo se ahorra dinero sino que evita que estas cosas contaminen el suelo.Todo granito ayuda


----------



## tatajara (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola a todos foreros esta semanita me dieron de una casa de computación dos fuentes  y 3 impresoras de las cuales rescate coolers, componentes varios, motores PAP, tornillos y demás y también me dieron dos placas de monitores creo que son que tengo que desarmar.

Se aprovecha todo jaja
Saludos tatajara


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2010)

Lo peor es que son cosas que sirven lo que están tirando! por lo menos para nosotros los electronicos... yo vendi dos amplis stk y me hice $120


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 8, 2010)

Yo hace dos semanas me traje 5 pc completas y las tengo andando despues de renegar con el sistema operativo.
La verdad es que vivimos en un mundo en que lamentablemente cuesta mas reparar que comprar algo nuevo.triste pero cierto.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2010)

A mi me regalaron una maquinita que se le quemó el video onboard, pero con una placa nueva pci (temporal, es para formatear y configurar)... ya tengo una maquina que agregandole una grabadora, un adaptador ide a sata, un disco de 160GB que tengo guardado y un adaptador wifi (sin monitor, con acceso por escritorio remoto desde mi pc) me sirve para dejarla bajando cosas por la noche, sin escuchar los cooler en mi pieza como ahora 
Y cuando necesito grabar algo la traigo para la pieza y listo, es una buena idea... ya tengo todo menos el tiempo 

Las pcs viejas tienen varios usos! por ejemplo con la misma maquina tambien podria manejar una cerradura electrica para el porton y las luces... teniendo wifi ya me puedo conectar desde el celu y manejar cosas a distancia (200mts mas o menos de alcance probado)


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> A mi me regalaron una maquinita que se le quemó el video onboard, pero con una placa nueva pci (temporal, es para formatear y configurar)... ya tengo una maquina que agregandole una grabadora, un adaptador ide a sata, un disco de 160GB que tengo guardado y un adaptador wifi (sin monitor, con acceso por escritorio remoto desde mi pc) me sirve para dejarla bajando cosas por la noche, sin escuchar los cooler en mi pieza como ahora
> Y cuando necesito grabar algo la traigo para la pieza y listo, es una buena idea... ya tengo todo menos el tiempo
> 
> Las pcs viejas tienen varios usos! por ejemplo con la misma maquina tambien podria manejar una cerradura electrica para el porton y las luces... teniendo wifi ya me puedo conectar desde el celu y manejar cosas a distancia (200mts mas o menos de alcance probado)



También pueden servir como servidores caseros...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 11, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> También pueden servir como servidores caseros...



Esa idea es muy buena, ¿quién nunca se armó un servidor de Counter 1.6?? jaja  

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 11, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> ¿quién nunca se armó un servidor de Counter 1.6??




eeeeeeh, levanto la mano, de hecho nunca jugue al counter


----------



## GomezF (Oct 11, 2010)

Jajaja, bueno. ¿Y algún otro juego?

Yo tuve un server de CS 1.6 (Urban war - [V]iPper {ClaN}, este era en nombre del server y tambien era el name del equipo, jaja) hasta el año pasado cuando vendí el CPU.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> eeeeeeh, levanto la mano, de hecho nunca jugue al counter



Tenemos que sentirnos especiales Z  yo tampoco lo jugué! 
No soy de andar con los juegos, y eso que tengo muchos porque vendo en un local... con algo tengo que aprovechar el ancho de banda cuando no estoy en la pc, hubo una semana que mi pc no durmió y baje 56GB  con eso ya me pagué el mes y me dejó bastante ganancia. Para los que tienen internet medio al pedo: bajen juegos (soft, videos, etc) y vendan. Y combatan la pirateria!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Jajaja, bueno. ¿Y algún otro juego?
> 
> Yo tuve un server de CS 1.6 (Urban war - [V]iPper {ClaN}, este era en nombre del server y tambien era el name del equipo, jaja) hasta el año pasado cuando vendí el CPU.



mmm, Me gustaría implementar un server pal foro!!! XD  Aguante CS1.6


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 12, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, Me gustaría implementar un server pal foro!!! XD  Aguante CS1.6



te opoyo yo soy admin en un server del 1.6 no steam el que quiera la ip se la paso por mp asi que aguante el cs 1.6


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> te opoyo yo soy admin en un server del 1.6 no steam el que quiera la ip se la paso por mp asi que aguante el cs 1.6



A ver que se podría hacer... Podríamos juntar unos cuantos jugadores...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 12, 2010)

¡Anotenme! Jejeje, nada de cheat eh!  

Pasa el IP despues corallo


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

El cheat los paso, lo camper eso si que no!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Jajaja, si habré campeado... 

56/13 terminé una vez en una dust_2 en el spot de la puerta de B,  

Saludos.

P.D: despues pasen IPs


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 13, 2010)

y en castellano que dijiste???


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaja, dust_2 es un mapa del CS 1.6 (creo que el más jugado también), B es la zona B  donde se puede plantar (entiendase colocar, activar) el c4 o bomba que tienen los terroristas (hay 2 lugares generalmenta, estos son llamado A y B)  y spot es un lugar donde te puedes ocultar o desde donde tienes alguna ventaja sobre tus enemigos (ej: ocultarse detrás de una puerta para matar a tu enemigo por la espalda y así evitar ser herido y/o visto). 
 La pantalla dust_2 tambien tiene otras zonas (mid, largo, ma, oscuro, recto y hall) pero para entenderlas hay que jugar la pantalla.

Saludos.

P.D.: espero haberme ecplicado, sino avisame que lo trato de explicar más.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/juegos/4967039/MegaPost-Counter-Strike.html

http://www.taringa.net/posts/juegos/5752944/Guia-en-el-Mapa-De_Dust-2-_Para-novatos-en-el-css_.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 13, 2010)

"perrrrfetamente" explicado


----------



## GomezF (Oct 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> LOL!!!



NOOB. Jajaja.

Corallo, cuando tenga tiempo me meto al server que me pasastes, es estado ocupado estos días con la esc y el trabajo. ¿tiene Injected el server?

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 15, 2010)

el que te pase el otro dia era otro sv que usan cheat cada dos por tres ese no tiene injected el otro que soy admin depende quien entre  190.17.154.184:27015


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> 190.17.154.184:27015



Ya lo agregue, este finde entro si puedo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2010)

mmm, Interesante... A ver si me doy unos headshots por allá. Normalmente, estos en los servidores de Joinpgn... Siempre con el mismo nickname.

Saludos!

PS: ¡Por cierto! Acabo de terminar un proyecto con TDA2005, en el cual solo tuve que ir a comprar solo algunas resistencias. Los condensadores todos son reciclados de fuentes de poder masivas, así que quedo muy chula la plaquita con sendos reservativos de energía. Ahí les pongo unas fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Las fotos, las fotos...

jeje, re desesperado


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2010)

_Acá_ unas fotos... Faltan las de ahora. Esas son de ayer.

Saludos


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

¿Usastes el esquema del datasheet? ¿u otro?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> ¿Usastes el esquema del datasheet? ¿u otro?



Si, es exactamente el esquema del datasheet para usar un TDA2005 en modo estéreo. Son conocidos algunos problemas con algunas versiones de TDA2005, ya que algunas tienen un subfijo al final de la nomenclatura del IC, como "S". La versión que yo tengo es TDA2005 a secas.

_Acá_ están las fotos finales... Aunque falta más por soldar.
Saludos!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 18, 2010)

Está muy bueno. Bastante más prolijo que lo que hago yo en general, jejeje.
Disculpá que te pregunte: ¿de qué potencia era?

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

Así como está en la tabla, solo que con 18.5V y una impedancia de unos 5 Ohms.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 19, 2010)

Se ve que les gusta el counter strike jeje ami también jeje
Bueno le cuento que en esta semana me tuenen que traer unas cuantas radios de esas de comunicación y otros aparatos de ese rubro jeje del cual puedo rescatar disipadores, potenciómetros, cables, transistores y demás cosas 

No se olviden de revisar que no les quede nada, saquen todo jajajaja y jueguen counter strike jeje

PD: estaría bueno tener un Server para el foro 

Saludos


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

¿que harían muchachos si llegaran a ir acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/80-000-toneladas-residuos-electronicos-13370/ ?

Saludos.

P.D.: Offtopic: Nombre para el server: [Foros de Electrónica]{Sxe InjecteD} C.S. 1.6 [Pub/mix]  
o quizás será [ZB] o [GG]

Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

gg, aunque el ZM por la noches, digo, como para variar... El classic... ¿Por que no? XD


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Sí, podría ser tambien.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola, desvirtuando y a la vez volviendo al tema original del post, me atrevo a esbozar mi pequeña opinión sobre el reciclaje de componentes. Para empezar, vivo en Argentina. Un país que tiene todos los recursos para ser potencia, pero nunca los supimos aprovechar. Todo cuesta caro, y el dinero rinde poco. Yo que soy aficionado a la electrónica, necesito comprender ciertos riesgos antes de empezar a soldar, o a construir una placa de algún circuito. Por eso siempre me "ayudé" de placas viejas, como fuentes ATX, etc, de donde aprendí a soldar, a desoldar, y a reparar pistas dañadas. También a identificar componentes quemados, etc. En esa búsqueda, luego de largarme a contruir mis pequeños amplificadores con TDA, me di cuenta de que muchas resistencias o capacitores los podía rescatar de proyectos abandonados, o que estaban rotos. Siempre uso componentes reciclados, y me parece que es una buena manera de evitar la contaminación.
Saludos.


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola a todos..

Hago este tema, porque creo que estaria bueno saber que prefieren los electronicos a la hora de armar algo..
Comprar los componentes?, o Reciclarlos?

Por mi parte hago las dos cosas...
Osea, compro, las cosas mas dificiles de conseguir en algun aparato, y lo demas lo reciclo (Disipadores, condensadores, diodos, etc..)​


----------



## pamda (Ene 26, 2011)

me llamo la atención el titulo del post, resulta ser que tengo la misma pregunta. Y queria saber cual es el que más se aplica, porque creo que reciclar algunos componentes es masomenos como decirte que reparar un objeto electronico (radio, tv, etc.) nunca queda como el original, a no ser que extraigas esa parte de otro aparato identico, pero esta tambien el tema de los nros de serie. en fin, creo que dependiendo del caso reciclaria, porque para reparar aparatos medicos preferiria comprar,


----------



## Imzas (Ene 27, 2011)

Como el tema de Julio Iglesias, a veces si, a veces no . (en realidad era a veces tu a veces yo )
Depende, por ejemplo no reciclaria componentes viejitos o que estuvieran sometidos a mucho esfuerzo electrico en el aparato original, por ej, capacitores electroliticos de alto voltaje.


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 14, 2011)

yo reciclo lo que mas puedo como resistencias capacitores socalos pulsadores led integrados depende de que sea  y como todos de seguro ocupamos los tranfos los gabinetes los cooleres  y todo el cable que pueda conseguir

como difruto destripar una fuente de pc (obio si no e podido repararla)como castigo la destripo XD


----------



## igro (Feb 19, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con el reciclado de componentes  pero antes de utilizar culquier componete ay que revisarlo al cien(no recistencias recalentadas, capacitores desvalorados etc.)


----------



## Picchip (Feb 19, 2011)

lo mas caro lo reciclo, aunque reciclo todo lo que denga las patillas un poco largas para que me sea mas facil soldar. Luego armando suelo comprar la mayoria porque nunca tengo las resistencias del valor exacto por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## El Pelado (Feb 19, 2011)

Yo como vivo en el medio de la nada...reciclo, y cuando ando cerca de alguna casa de electrónica "hago stock de resistencias, diodos, capacitores y otros!


----------



## Imzas (Jul 12, 2011)

Los transformadores es tipuico reciclarlos por el costo que tienen y a veces cuesta encontrar nuevos de las mismas caracteristicas.


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 12, 2011)

Yo reciclo todo lo que se puede, mas que nada por una cuestión ecológica, así que para prototipos o cosas propias reutilizo piezas de cualquier parte, pero cuando reparo o armo circuitos para terceros compro absolutamente todo nuevo.
Saludos!


----------



## Imzas (Jul 12, 2011)

fogoneta no eres familiar de fogonazo verdad?


----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 12, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:
			
		

> como difruto destripar una fuente de pc (obio si no e podido repararla)como castigo la destripo XD



Je je,  se de que hablas compañero, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, es un verdadero placer desoldar componentes supuestamente inutiles y despues verlos funcionar al 100% en una nueva placa, hay gente que no lo entiende,pero para mi es una satisfaccion muy personal.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 12, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:
			
		

> fogoneta no eres familiar de fogonazo verdad?



No que yo sepa... aunque me gustaría tener todo ese conocimiento por herencia al menos jaja


----------



## electrodin (Jul 12, 2011)

> como difruto destripar una fuente de pc ...



bien dicho, yo tambien disfruto destripando estas fuentes porque me sirven para armar otras fuentes, como la de mnicolau. y es que aqui n o se consiguen nucleos de ferrite, y para que comprar por internet si se puede reciclar.
Tambien reciclo componentes SMD (que tampoco se consiguen).


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 13, 2011)

electrodin dijo:
			
		

> Tambien reciclo componentes SMD (que tampoco se consiguen).



Es cierto, yo tambien recupero todo lo SMD que puedo...
Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Si no puedo comprar cosas las reciclo... pero prefiero comprar nuevo!


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Reciclo todo lo que puedo mas que nada cuando estas haciendo un proyecto y necesitas una resistencia o capacitor o algo, entro a revolver toda la casa buscando de donde sacarla , tb ahorras mucha plata reciclando otros componentes mas caros.


----------



## carlom (Ago 14, 2011)

Saludos a todos los amigos amantes de la Electrónica como expertos o principiantes en la materia... Les pongo el tema del reciclaje de los componentes electrónicos, me explico mejor... Obtener componentes electrónicos a partir de aparatos que por una u otra causa se hayan dañado, siempre y cuando dichos componentes se encuentren en buen estado. Tenía una idea de colocar una especie de centro de acopio de aparatos electrónicos, ahorrando problemas al aseo urbano y sacando componentes que muchas veces no se encuentren en el mercado (cosa frecuente en la ciudad donde resido) y así promover una especie de reciclaje... Quería ver las opiniones de cada uno de ustedes a ver que tal la idea y quién sabe si esto sirve de ayuda a cualquiera... Que dicen?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 14, 2011)

> Que dicen?


Mandenme todo lo que se encuentren!!! 

Ya les dare cristiana sepultura!

pd.. bien eso del reciclaje...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 14, 2011)

Seria buenisimo, de hecho una vez un amigo me comento qwue habia experimentado con la electrolisis para recuperar materiales valiosos de placas y aparatos con buenos resultados, por ejemplo oro, plata, claro en bajas cantidades, pero que hay si son miles de placas? ademas los componentes que se podrian recuperar. Creo que en Santiago de Chile hay una empresa que recupera metales desde artefactos electricos usando este metodo .


----------



## charlie45 (Ago 16, 2011)

El tema es muy interesante.Con respecto a los paises pobres, el reciclaje de componentes electronicospodria ser la solucion para que muchos tuvieran una PC o laptop, por desgracia en el se deztrozan o simplemente botan aparatos que bien pudieran servir a muchos por un buen tiempo

En mi pais, Cuba, los tecnicos electronicos tratan de hacer maravillas con lo que tienen a mano, que normalmente son piezas recicladas, ya que no existe el mercado de tiendas de electronica o hardware, bienvenido sea lo que les sobra a otros.....


----------



## duile (Abr 15, 2013)

Conseguí este viejo
CPU AMD N80l286-12s






se ocurrió que se puede aprovechar en proyectos sencillos
su frecuencia de reloj 12 MHz 
68-pin 
Arquitectura / Microarquitectura
Proceso de fabricación	NMOS
Anchura de datos	16 bit
La memoria física	16 MB
Memoria virtual	1 GB

Parámetros eléctricos / térmico
V núcleo  ? 	5V ± 5%
Mínima / Máxima temperatura  ? 	0 ° C - 85 ° C
Disipación máxima de potencia  ? 	2,89 W


Alguna idea de como familiarizarse con el ???


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 15, 2013)

es el puro procesador solo sin circuitos de soporte?


----------



## analogico (Abr 15, 2013)

duile dijo:
			
		

> Conseguí este viejo
> CPU AMD N80l286-12s
> http://cdn.cpu-world.com/CPUs/80286/S_AMD-N80L286-12.jpg
> 
> ...



ese cpu es clon   intel 
si buscas por i286   encuentras mas como el datasheet de intel286

http://datasheets.chipdb.org/Intel/x86/286/datashts/


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenas.

Hace un montón de años acumulé una serie de componentes que, al final, no he usado más que en un par de circuitos. Y el caso es que me gustaría hacer algo que les diese sentido, ya que ahora no hacen más que ocupar sitio en el armario. Y es una pena tener circuitos integrados y no darles uso.

Ando con falta de ideas de electrónica, ya que es un mundo que dejé atrás hace muchos años, y que recientemente he revivido cuando me regalaron un PIC16F877A, con el que he hecho el control de un ascensor.

Pongo la lista de materiales, con la esperanza de recibir propuestas por parte de ustedes, de ver qué se puede hacer con esto.

Obviamente, la propuesta ganadora será aquella que sea capaz de aprovechar el mayor número de componentes, pero las ideas pequeñas también me valen.

Estaba pensando en hacer algo para la casa, pero podría ser también un juego ya que hay un display 16x2. Principalmente, soy programador, así que me atrae más la parte de programación del PIC. Pero la idea es aprovechar el resto de  los componentes.



Cantidad|Descripción|Código
1|Cuádruple puerta NAND, dos entradas 4011|TC4011BP
2|Contador arriba/abajo 4 bit binario/decimal 4029|TC4029BP
1|Contador arriba/abajo 4 bit binario/decimal 4029|HEF4029BP
1|Cuádruple 
_latch_
 (memoria), triple estado 4044|HEF4044BP
4|Séxtuple puerta NOT (inversores buffer) 4049|HEF4049BP
3|Séxtuple puerta NOT (inversores buffer) 4049|CD4049CN
1|Contador binario 14 estados 4060|CD4060BE
1|Comparador 4 bit, triple estado 4063|CD4063BE
2|Cuádruple conmutador analógico bidireccional 4066|TC4066BP
1|Doble puerta OR, cuatro entradas 4072|CD4072BE
1|Cuádruple puerta NAND 
_trigger-schmitt_
, dos entradas 4093|HEF4093BP
4|Decodificador/
_latch_
 a 
_display_
 7 segmentos 4511|TC4511BP
2|Decodificador/
_latch_
 a 
_display_
 7 segmentos 4511|HEF4511BP
1|Doble contador BCD 4 bit 4518|CD4518BE
1|Contador regresivo BCD 4 bit programable 4522|HEF4522BP
1|Microcontrolador 40 pines |PIC16F877A
1|Temporizador|555
1|Temporizador|MC1555
2|
_Display_
 7 segmentos|E10561-J-E-8-W|2
1|
_Display_
 16x2 Powertip PC1602F B, compatible HD44780|PC1602AR-FWA-A-DEQ
1|Fuente de alimentación 220 V≃ a 12 V=|
1|Transformador 230 V≃, 0.3 A 15 V≃|10.064
1|Potenciómetro 10 KΩ|
2|Potenciómetro 470 KΩ|
2|Relé finder 24 V=, 12 A 250 V≃|40.31.9.024.0000
2|Relé finder  6 V=, 10 A 250 V≃|40.31
1|Regulador tensión 5V|MA7805
1|Regulador tensión 5V|7805C
1|Triac|TXD10K40
Aparte de esto, pues lo clásico: resistencias, condensadores, unos pocos transistores y diodos, un chip de 8 pines que pone "S566B" que no sé lo que es... 

Me vale cualquier tipo de idea. ¡Gracias!

P.D.: como aún no tengo 5 mensajes publicados, no puedo poner enlaces a los _datasheet_, pero reeditaré el mensaje en cuanto pueda.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola!

Me parece excelente idea reciclar aparatejos de todo tipo. Llevo como 3 años reciclando componentes y tengo ya más de 15.000 componentes en los almacenes 

A estas alturas me arrepiento en cierta parte el haber comprado 100 resistencias de toda la serie E24.... pero a la vez no porque si no encuentro una, puedo usar de las que compré...
Según las estadísticas, llevo:

Más de 6000 capacitores - solo +/-100 capacitores nuevos (1.5kg de capacitores)
Más de 4000 resistencias - +/- 150 nuevas
Más de 300 circuitos integrados de todo tipo - +/- 100 nuevos (TTL - CMOS, audio)
Más de 300 diodos y todas sus variantes - +/-10 nuevos
Más de 300 transistores de todo tipo - +/-30 nuevos
Más de 400 conectores de todo tipo - +/- 10 nuevos (3.5mm hembra y macho)
Más de 3000 componentes de "optoelectrónica" - +200 nuevos
Más de 200 componentes varios (microfonos, fusibles, vibradores, cristales...) - 0 nuevos
Más de 300 bobinas de todo tipo (trafos de ferrita, chokes...) - 0 nuevos
Más de 25 bocinas - 3 nuevas
Más de 10 trafos de fuentes - 0 nuevos
Más de 100 motores de todo tipo - 4 nuevos
Más de 300 componentes SMD de todo tipo - 11 nuevos
Más de 50 baterías recargables en buen estado - 1 nueva
Más de 60 componentes raros.... cero nuevos, por algo raros....
Más de 10 relevadores de 5, 6, 12V - 5 nuevos
Más de 100 interruptores de todo tipo - +/-10 nuevos
Según las cantidades mencionadas son 15.455 componentes. Pero, según mi departamento de estadistica  dice que este es el "censo" de hace 6 meses más o menos.... O sea que puedo tener ya los 20.000 componentes, y eso que no cuento los casi 56.000 componentes que tengo en las placas "en cola de espera" 

Otros.....

Más de 10km en cable de todo tipo  - 200 metros nuevos
Más de 5km de alambre de todo tipo - 0 metros nuevos
Más de 100 placas para "destripar" - Muchas regaladas, encontradas en la calle, compradas, intercambiadas...

Es excelente idea reciclar, pues hay componentes que son caros, no consigues, o no tienes para un proyecto urgente o para una simple prueba.

Las estadísticas dicen que diario quemo un aproximado de 1 componente, ya sean semiconductores, resistencias o capacitores. 

Y las estadísticas dicen que de 15000 componentes en almacen, solo +/-200 están para futuros proyectos.
Y dicen que de 100 componentes reciclados, unos 5 fallecen durante su extracción, ya sea incinerados vivos o desmembrados brutalmente.
Otro dato es que de 15000 componentes, solo 400 son usados para pruebas, de los cuales han fallecido en cumplimiento de su deber solo 50+/-.

Se puede decir que un 80% del almacen es reciclado y que tengo un aproximado de 30.000 pesos invertidos, de los cuales solo unos 1000 han sido invertidos en realidad.

Ventajas de rescatar componentes:
1. Componentes gratis
2. Componentes raros, caros, imposibles de conseguir. Gratis
3. Miles de componentes a bajo precio, el precio es por las puntas del cautin que eches a perder y los artefactos que uses a la hora de quitar la soldadura.
4. Componentes caros originales.
5. Componentes de calidad.
6. Componentes de valores raros que necesitas y no consigues.
7. Conoces nuevos componentes y por consiguiente, nuevas ideas tienes en mente.

Desventajas de rescatar componentes:
1. Mucho tiempo invertido. Si tenemos experiencia, (no es por presumir) podremos sacar muchos componentes en poco tiempo. Puedo sacar +/-100 componentes en 10 minutos.
2. Quemas componentes que podrían haber estado vivos durante la extracción.
3. Hay soldaduras muy duras y hay que emplear estaño.
4. Hay componentes muy grandes que requieren mucho trabajo.
5. Las quemaduras con el cautin, soldadura disparada, componentes calientes...
6. Rescatas componentes que ya vienen muertos y uno no se da cuenta, pueden ser muchos y solo rescatamos en vano.
7. Moriremos por exceso de plomo inhalado o accidentalmente ingerido 

De no ser por reciclar, no podría hacer mis proyectos, experimentos, y no podría quemar componentes a gusto 

También, las estadísticas dicen que de 15.000 componentes en almacén, hay más de 80 fallecidos y pasarán a mejor vida como llaveros o juguetes para mi hermano menor 
Y de 15.000 componentes, se reportan como 60 desaparecidos y han entrado 0 componentes en estos días.

Salu2!


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2014)

Opino que el reciclado de componentes es lo mejor que hay cuando te ves en apuros y/o no hay mucha plata, como se dice por allá.
Desde los 9 años era puro cacharreo, pero allá por los 15 años (que tiempos aquellos, cuando recién me registré aquí) empecé a aprovechar todo tipo de componentes que realmente tuvieran utilidad.

Para mí es algo esencial, el 98% de los componentes que he utilizado estos años son reciclados y me ha sido de gran ayuda. Sin ellos no habría aprendido lo que sé hoy en dia. Quemando cosas se aprende mucho jajaja. 

Cuando desmonto algo para reciclar siempre tengo una idea clara. Aprovechar componentes sueltos y circuitos completos que aún pueden ser de utilidad. Mayormente amplificadores y fuentes conmutadas. Pero no queda ahí. Desde motores paso a paso y brushless, transformadores, todo tipo piezas mecánicas, etc, todo lo  que se te ocurra que pueda ser útil.

Creo que no somos pocos los que rescatamos módulos funcionales a base de cortar la placa con una sierra, mirar datasheets y cablear.
Un ejemplo:


No nos olvidemos de los gabinetes ! jeje. Tan escasos y tan valorados para nuestros montajes.
Ya no es reciclar sólo para realizar montajes, sino también para reparar o incluso mejorar algo que ya tienes montado, o usas habitualmente.
También de esas veces que rescatas algo, no tienes ni idea de en qué usarlo, piensas que no te va a servir para nada y aun así lo guardas. Pero más adelante estás trabajando en un montaje, y de pura casualidad ese ''algo'' que en principio no creías que ibas a usar en la vida, te sirve. Esto me ha pasado varias veces.
Conclusión: el reciclado de componentes te ayuda económicamente, se contamina menos y quieras o no, aprendes más en todos los sentidos.
Saludos !


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 15, 2014)

> No nos olvidemos de los gabinetes ! jeje. Tan escasos y tan valorados para nuestros montajes.



Yo todos los tiro 



> Ya no es reciclar sólo para realizar montajes, sino también para reparar o incluso mejorar algo que ya tienes montado, o usas habitualmente.



Por hacer esto, he reparado muchas cositas como celulares, mi laptop, una TV, y otros aparatos más.

Quien no haya reciclado componentes, no sabe lo que se pierde, aprendes a manejar mejor el cautin, obtienes componentes variados, conocemos componentes que jamas conseguiremos en nuestras tiendas donde nos surtimos y un sin fin de cosas más...

Algo particular de esto es que tenemos más libertad de quemar componentes a nuestras anchas 

Salu2!


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, veo que todo lo de fuentes de PC esta por este hilo, lo que voy a preguntar no tiene que ver con lo que se discute mas arriba pero si abro otro hilo...me lo van a transladar
Necesito ideas: me he traído 60 o 70 fuentes de pc de la chatarra, la idea fundamental es sacarle a todas los electrolíticos y hacerme un _terrible_ banco de capacitores, pero me da lástima tirar el resto, como todo es a espaldas de la patroncita estoy desmontando de a unas 20 por vez, alguna idea de lo que puede hacerse con las cajas? son bonitas pero incómodas para almacenar cosas y ocupan lugar y va a arder troya en cualquier momento si no hago algo útil con ellas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Ninguna andaba ? 
Ninguna tenía arreglo ?


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 10, 2014)

Si, seguramente varias tendrán problemas chicos y se podrían reparar, pero bue... me interesan los electrolíticos para hacer un banco de capas de unos 300 o 400 julios y no voy a tirar el resto, necesito que ocupen menos lugar, las cajas son tan lindas todas iguales, pero son muy incómodas dos U...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Antes de ponerlos todos en paralelo probalos que no haya alguno en corto o con grandes pérdidas  .

Aqui te dejo un diagramita  

Tenes que usar un transformador de 110V, ojo que los autotransformadores no están aislados y "patean". Sinó uno de 220-12 conectado a otro de 12-110 o de 24-220 para obtener 110 aislados.

Hacés una fuente de 150 Vdc seguida de un pulsador con NEÓN , mas una llave inversora con una lámpara incandescente para "carga descarga".

- Conectás el capacitor a probar con la inversora puesta a "carga" , neón encendido , le das al pulsador , la lámpara destellará y luego deberá apagarse (si queda encendida = capacitor en corto) , soltás el pulsador-interruptor y el neon debe quedar apagado (neon encendido = capacitor con fugas)

Para retirar el capacitor tranquilo pasas la inversora a "descarga"

Enyoy !


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias dosme, tengo todo. incluso el trafo que es de 220-140 no se de donde salio, pero es de esa tensión y no auto, el circuito es parecido al del propio banco, tambien lleva la lámpara para amortiguar y para cortocircuitar ira un morrocotudo triac que me regalaron, tiene 7 cm de diámetro, una bestia.


----------



## killer0389 (Abr 11, 2014)

para mi eso es el diario reciclar componente lo hago a toda hora si no hay ni donde comprarlos


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

Gracias al reciclado de componentes podemos conseguir muchos repuestos que ya no se fabrican.

-----------------------

Cuando no tenemos trabajo, podemos dedicarnos a reciclar y a clasificar esos aparatos que estaban arrimados. Eso relaja y distrae mucho. 

Aunque acaba uno con los dedos chamuscados, la punta del soldador hecha una piltrafa y algún que otro corte en las manos por esas "luchas intestinas" en las que nos enzarzamos con algún componente que se resiste a abandonar a la placa.

-------------------------

Luego queda todo muy bonito con las diferentes clases de componentes, cada una en su bote de compota, sobrantes de la alimentación del sobrinito.

Hay componentes reciclados, raros, que son auténticas reliquias.

Yo tengo un bote con componentes mecánicos curiosos: Son esas piezas metálicas con formas de Cruz de Malta, de balancín de conmutador, con formas asímétricas, etc., etc. 

Por ejemplo; Con los piñones con eje transversal, de los relojes se pueden hacer líneas de agujeros que permiten cortar los folios como los recibos de los pagos. Y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2014)

y repuestos de CALIDAD.... nada de porquerias descartables como ahora...


----------



## dearlana (Abr 12, 2014)

fernandoae dijo:


> y repuestos de CALIDAD.... nada de porquerias descartables como ahora...



--------------------------------

No hay más que ver los faros de los coches actuales, de plástico que se va amarilleando con la luz solar.

No sé si es más peligroso que el faro sea de cristal como los antiguos o que nos deje casi sin ver de noche como los actuales de plástico fotodegradable.

------------------

Los tornillos de regulación de la altura de los faros, también son de plástico. A  los 4 ó 5 años se desmigajan solos.

Con razón los alemanes compran coches nuevos cada dos por tres ( Aparte de por lo de la sal y los bajos).


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 18, 2014)

He estado leyendo el tema y vaya que también soy de esos que reciclan componentes pero siempre para uso personal. En verdad lo que hago es coleccionar las placas enteras y cuando requiero de algún componente que traen, se los saco. Así me ahorro andar desoldando todo y respirando humo de estaño (que nomás no me hecho mi extratorcito ). Las placas que suelen tener muchos encapsulados DIP las cuelgo en la pared y se ven lindas  jaja



Lo que si suelo buscar mucho son las resistencias SMD que son difíciles de conseguir acá en el pueblo además de que son hasta 4 veces más caras que las normales. Otras placas las corto y hago llaveritos que regalo a los amigos. 

Apenas hace unas semanas un amigo me obsequió una impresora laser a color que ya no servía y yo bien emocionado cargando semejante aparato por la calle ... pero vean lo que le saqué 





Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Antes de ponerlos todos en paralelo probalos que no haya alguno en corto o con grandes pérdidas  .
> 
> Aqui te dejo un diagramita  Ver el archivo adjunto 108299
> 
> ...



Dosme, la herramienta para medir capacitores va perfecto, muy práctica, llevo ya sacados unos 60 capas de las fuentes y probados, encontré 1 con fugas, si no los medía seguro iba a causar mas problemas que las explosiones que voy a hacer con este banco. 
También he recibido los tiristores para este proyecto unos monstruos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 26, 2014)

Lo mejor es desoldar todo y tener ordenadito, yo la verdad estoy feliz con esto del reciclaje... tengo un profesor de la secundaria que hace service y cada tanto cuando hace limpieza del taller me avisa...
Esta vez consegui muchisimos componentes... 65 integrados amplificadores, desde tda2006 hasta unos stk de 130Wx2 canales (con trafo)... potenciometros motorizados, leds, mas de 100 motores... integrados raros... asi que si alguno necesita algo y es de argentina avise nomas 


INTEGRADO    CANTIDAD        POTENCIA SE    POTENCIA BTL    
TDA7370    1        6,5W X4    20W X2    
TDA2009A    2        10W X2    -    
TDA2004    1        10W X2    -    
TDA7374    1        -    20W X2    
TDA7365    4         6W X2    -    
TDA2006    2        12W X1    -    
TDA2003    3        10W X1    -    
TDA7057AQ    1        8W X2    -    DC VOLUME CONTROL
TDA1519AQ    2        11W X2    22W X1    
TDA1558Q    4        11W X4    22W X2    
TDA7056B    4                
TDA7380    1                
TDA7562    1        -    25W X4    
TDA7384    1        -    25W X4    
TDA7388    2        -    45W X4    
ST 70024AB    2                
TA779P    1                
KIA7299    1                
HA13158A    1                
LA4705    1        -    15W X2    
TA8210AH    1                
TA7282A    1                
TA7281    1                
TA7215P    1                
TA8229K    1        -    4,6W X2    
TA8205AH    1        -    18W X2    
LA42032    1                
KIA7280    1                
TA8227    1                
TDA7072A    1                
TEA2025    1                
KA2206B    1                
STK4162 II    1        -    40W X2    POTENCIA MINIMA
STK4142 II    2        -    25W X2    POTENCIA MINIMA
STK4122 II    1        -    15W X2    MODULO COMPLETO CON TRAFO
STK403-130    1                MODULO COMPLETO CON TRAFO
TDA1515    2                MODULO DOBLE CON TRAFO
AN7125    1                MODULO COMPLETO CON TRAFO
AN7148    1                MODULO COMPLETO CON TRAFO
LA4282    1                MODULO COMPLETO CON TRAFO
70035AB    1                
TDA1510    1                
70081FB    1                
KIA6248    1                
HA13119    1                
TA7417AP    1                
LA4446    1


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2014)

UUUuauuuuu!!!!! me tapa la mugre 









La herramienta de dosme


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> UUUuauuuuu!!!!! me tapa la mugre . . . .



¿ Que estas pensando hacer con esos tiristores  ?


----------



## XeRo21lp (Abr 26, 2014)

Creo que es justo y necesario realizar el reciclado, no solo de componentes electrónicos si no también de todo lo que se pueda lograr rescatar de una pieza que para muchos ya es considerada como chatarra, yo siempre ando comprando chatarra electrónica para tener a disposición componentes que me pueden ser de gran utilidad en determinado momento y sobre todo cuando no se tiene a disposición toda la gama de componentes existentes en tu ciudad o provincia ^_^


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que estas pensando hacer con esos tiristores  ?
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...aQbQ8/w521-h391-no/CIMG0735+%5B800x600%5D.JPG​


Voy a tratar de hacer un banco de capacitores para experimentos físicos de unos 500 a 600 Julios, mas o menos el equivalente a la energía de una bala 9 mm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2014)

Anajesusa , también podrias hacerte ooooooooootro banco de capacitores de 12 V 

En la próxima ley de divorcio van a incluir el :

Mi esposo reciclaba electrónica


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 27, 2014)

Se puede, pero siempre la capacidad suma menos en el total de la energía que la tensión, si bien se pueden conseguir hasta faradios, la E=v^2xC/2 la tensión esta al cuadrado. También está los supercapacitores que sirven hasta para arrancar autos, pero la descarga es lenta, yo necesito pummmm!!! 
Hoy limpié uno de los antros donde tengo el recicladero tire bastante bulto asi que tengo la esperanza que me dejen dormir en casa hoy ja ja


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

> He estado leyendo el tema y vaya que también soy de esos que reciclan componentes pero siempre para uso personal. En verdad lo que hago es coleccionar las placas enteras y cuando requiero de algún componente que traen, se los saco. Así me ahorro andar desoldando todo y respirando humo de estaño (que nomás no me hecho mi extratorcito ).



Eso es lo que yo temo, casi un día completo desoldando como loco, aspirando humo de la soldadura, pero la ventaja es que sólo se hace una vez por semana por ejemplo. El desoldar por montones le veo varias ventajas:

1. Desoldas muchos componentes sin necesidad de andar conectando y desconectado el cautín.
2. Te permite probar transistores y diodos antes de usarlos en proyectos finales, ya para que así cuando armes algo, estés seguro de que funcionan correctamente.
3. Evitas tener los montones de placas, en mi caso llegue a juntar más de 100 placas, ahora quedan menos de 80 
4. Al menos yo, ya he logrado obtener por lo menos 500 componentes en una hora, demasiados, pero se ven bien poquitos!

Ni modo, tendremos los pulmones llenos de flux evaporado 



> Lo que si suelo buscar mucho son las resistencias SMD que son difíciles de conseguir acá en el pueblo además de que son hasta 4 veces más caras que las normales.



Mira que tal! Yo tiro placas con muuucho SMD! 
Intercambiemos componentes 



> Apenas hace unas semanas un amigo me obsequió una impresora laser a color que ya no servía y yo bien emocionado cargando semejante aparato por la calle ...



Bien dice la frase: "lo que es basura para unos, es un tesoro para otros" Y sí, si yo con un pedazo de estéreo soy feliz 

Salu2!


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2014)

*Bien dice la frase: "lo que es basura para unos, es un tesoro para otros" Y sí, si yo con un pedazo de estéreo soy feliz *

Coincido totalmente.

En casa me dicen que tengo el Mal de Diógenes.

Yo me lo paso bomba contemplando toda la metralla clasificada que tengo.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Leo esto, y estiro la mano para tomar la primera cajita cercana, la vuelco y cuento, 30 78xx de formato standard, y 6 tipo to92.
Yo tengo el mal del perro de diógenes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *Bien dice la frase: "lo que es basura para unos, es un tesoro para otros" Y sí, si yo con un pedazo de estéreo soy feliz *
> 
> Coincido totalmente.
> 
> ...



Pues por la cantidad de componentes que tengo, cuaquiera diría que también lo tengo, pero estoy trabajando en eso, hacer prácticamente cualquier cosa para usar los componentes rescatados, pero lo más grande que tengo para hacer, un ampli 2.1, solo usa 200 componentes. 

Creo que hasta podría donar de a 5 componentes por usuario 





p p p dijo:


> Leo esto, y estiro la mano para tomar la primera cajita cercana, la vuelco y cuento, 30 78xx de formato standard, y 6 tipo to92.
> Yo tengo el mal del perro de diógenes.



Con dificultad tengo 10 reguladores 

Donde podría, según yo, sorprender a alguien, es en resistencias (>7K y vienen 1K en camino) y en capacitores (>3K)
Pero donde en verdad me interesa estar forrado es en transistores, no llego ni a 200, pero todos distintos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> En casa me dicen que tengo el Mal de Diógenes.
> 
> Yo me lo paso bomba contemplando toda la metralla clasificada que tengo.



Amen estoy en rojo llegue a las 500 placas y mas de 200 parlante, motores, led Pzzzzzzzzzz en FIN... *Mal de Diógenes* 

Aprendi de un FORERO a no desoldar todos los componentes los dejo en las placas o equipos porque sino me quitan tiempo y genermente no usas todo o lo terminas perdiendo pero siempre tengo una cajita con mas de 800 componentes que mas se usan


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Amen estoy en rojo llegue a las 500 placas y mas de 200 parlante, motores, led Pzzzzzzzzzz en FIN... *Mal de Diógenes*
> 
> Aprendi de un FORERO a no desoldar todos los componentes los dejo en las placas o equipos porque sino me quitan tiempo y genermente no usas todo o lo terminas perdiendo pero siempre tengo una cajita con mas de 800 componentes que mas se usan



En lo personal, me parece más ordenado tener los frasquitos con componentes que tener las placas con los componentes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Yo acumulo charratas electronicas por 37 años , tanbien me gusta colecionar equipos de teste y medidas preferencialmente por los de alta-gamma.
Mi sueño es quando aposentar puder reciclar toda esa "basura" acumulada , jajajajajaaaj se que sera una tecnologia ya obsoleta y quizaz no mas sirve para nada , pero es mi sueño y listo , mucho me consideran un tonto con esa idea , pero hacer lo que , jajajajajajajajaa de medico y tonto todos tienen un poco , jajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Pues por la cantidad de componentes que tengo, cuaquiera diría que también lo tengo, pero estoy trabajando en eso, hacer prácticamente cualquier cosa para usar los componentes rescatados, pero lo más grande que tengo para hacer, un ampli 2.1, solo usa 200 componentes.
> 
> Creo que hasta podría donar de a 5 componentes por usuario
> 
> ...





Y t092 debo tener más de 500 seguro, pero cambiaría todo esto por lo que saben varios de ustedes, por eso acumulo... para cuando aprenda y los pueda usar.
Lo que si aprendí es a desoldar, un integrado de una sola línea de contactos en 3 segundos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
> Yo acumulo charratas electronicas por 37 años , tanbien me gusta colecionar equipos de teste y medidas preferencialmente por los de alta-gamma.
> Mi sueño es quando aposentar puder reciclar toda esa "basura" acumulada , jajajajajaaaj se que sera una tecnologia ya obsoleta y quizaz no mas sirve para nada , pero es mi sueño y listo , mucho me consideran un tonto con esa idea , pero hacer lo que , jajajajajajajajaa de medico y tonto todos tienen un poco , jajajajajajajajaja.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



Lo más viejo que tuve en mi mesa de trabajo fue una TV de casi o más de 20 años 

Lo mejor de aparatos viejos es que obtenemos muchos componentes trough hole de variadas potencias, cosa que jamás veremos en aparatos no tan viejos.

Salu2!!





p p p dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 113708
> 
> Y t092 debo tener más de 500 seguro, pero cambiaría todo esto por lo que saben varios de ustedes, por eso acumulo... para cuando aprenda y los pueda usar.
> Lo que si aprendí es a desoldar, un integrado de una sola línea de contactos en 3 segundos.



Mi celular murió, no tengo donde tomar fotos, para que vean la cantidad de resistencias, se ven poquitas porque muchas son de 1/8W. Igual para los capacitores, se ven poquitos pero son muchos pequeños.

He roto el record de desoldar 40 componentes en un minuto, ustedes han contado todos los componentes que han desoldados en un minuto?

Salu2!


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> He roto el record de desoldar 40 componentes en un minuto, ustedes han contado todos los componentes que han desoldados en un minuto?
> 
> Salu2!



se calienta la placa con una pistola de calor  con cuidado de que no se queme y por el otro lado
retiras los  componentes con una pinza

se pueden sacar componentes largos  y en un minuto desarmas la placa completa



sin embargo creo que es mejor dejar los componentes en la placa
se anota la marca y modelo y despues si se necesita algo
se consulta el diagrama 
por que hay muchos componentes que son iguales


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

A falta de pistola de calor, el soplete puede ser buena alternativa 

Nah, mi método para desoldar rápidamente es:

1. Con unas pinzas pequeñas sujeta las patas de las resistencias y diodos
2. Aplica calor con el cautín y haz palanca con las pinzas, la resistencia debe salir de la placa.

Para capacitores:

1. Aplicar calor en un pin, mover el capacitor al lado contrario para sacar el pin de la placa.
2. Hacer lo mismo con el segundo.

Para transistores:

1. Sujetar el transistor con unas pinzas.
2. Aplicar calor en los 3 pines y jalar con cuidado.

Métodos algo desnaturalizados, pero de 100 componentes mueren máximo 5.

En mi caso, los componentes se usarán para circuitos totalmente distintos de donde venían. Los circuitos integrados no los uso, no los necesito y se quedan por si algún día se llegan a usar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2014)

yo hago com sstc ,dejo los componentes en las placas y luego cuando necesito alguno los desueldo,de otra manera se pierden


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> A falta de pistola de calor, el soplete puede ser buena alternativa
> 
> Nah, mi método para desoldar rápidamente es:
> 
> ...



Increible, casi lo mismo que hago yo, salvo que a los capacitores  les caliento los dos pines a la vez,y que a los transistores los tomo con los dedos y guantes,(igual algo me quemo)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2014)

los dedos nuestros ya están curtidos,por eso no nos quemamos cuando desoldamos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Increible, casi lo mismo que hago yo, salvo que a los capacitores  les caliento los dos pines a la vez,y que a los transistores los tomo con los dedos y guantes,(igual algo me quemo)



Creí que era el único que desoldaba de esa forma! 

Para los capacitores cerámicos, los quito con pinzas, ya que quema de una forma fea, muy distinto que quemarse con una llama.







Con las segundas pinzas saco las resistencias y diodos, inserto las puntas de las pinzas en la parte de las patas donde se doblan

Aplico calor y haciendo palanca con las pinzas, las resistencias salen de la placa. Normalmente realizo esta operacion en menos de un segundo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2014)

para los cerámicos, el truco es primero poner el soldador en las dos puntas del capasitor,
recién cuando el estaño se derrite,tomar el capacitor con los dedos y tironear,rapidamente soltarlo en la mesa y esperar que se enfrie,
eso funciona si los terminales estan derechos,si estas doblados,primero los enderezo con la punta del soldador


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo hago com sstc ,dejo los componentes en las placas y luego cuando necesito alguno los desueldo,de otra manera se pierden



Yo estoy al revés 

Si necesito, aunque sea una mísera resistencia, busco en mi contenedor principal (equivale a una memoria RAM) ahí guardo los componentes que más uso en pruebas para tener acceso más rápido a ellos.

Si no hay nada ahí, paso al bote de resistencias, si no hay, paso al contenedor grande de resistencias y al contenedor de las de 1/8W, si no hay nada, tengo que buscar en tooooodas las placas...... para que al final no encuentre al de ese valor..... 

Salu2!!





el-rey-julien dijo:


> para los cerámicos, el truco es primero poner el soldador en las dos puntas del capasitor,
> recién cuando el estaño se derrite,tomar el capacitor con los dedos y tironear,rapidamente soltarlo en la mesa y esperar que se enfrie,
> eso funciona si los terminales estan derechos,si estas doblados,primero los enderezo con la punta del soldador



Soy un poco animal, pues si hago eso los jalo con las pinzas sin importar que tengan las patas dobladas. Pero a veces tienen las patas tan separadas y lo hago desoldando una pata a la vez.


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> A falta de pistola de calor, el soplete puede ser buena alternativa


no ese metodo no sirve la placa se quema y humea


con el metodo de la pistola se pueden sacar componentes como los conectores rs232 de placas madre y hasta los slot pci 


la idea de dejar todo en la placa es para no clasificar

con las resistencias y transistores no es mucho  problema pero un diodo comun y un zener son exactamete iguales 
o con transformadores que tienen  mas de 4 conexiones


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> no ese metodo no sirve la placa se quema y humea
> 
> 
> con el metodo de la pistola se pueden sacar componentes como los conectores rs232 de placas madre y hasta los slot pci
> ...



Obviamente no uso el soplete, si nos quejamos del humo de la soldadura, ahora el humo del antioxidante de la placa y la misma placa....

Acerca de clasificar, me pasa que hay diodos zener donde deben ir diodos normales, resistencias donde van capacitores e infinidad de cosas raras, por eso mejor los saco de las placas. En fin, todos tenemos nuestros motivos por el cual dejamos los componentes o los desoldamos.

Salu2!


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Creí que era el único que desoldaba de esa forma!
> 
> Para los capacitores cerámicos, los quito con pinzas, ya que quema de una forma fea, muy distinto que quemarse con una llama.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo menos,

pero tengo más quemaduras
A los integrados de dos hileras de pines, les caliento una hilera por vez con este mamotreto


 y voy metiendo un destornillador fino de a poco,perdón por lo sexual de la descripción


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Si no hay nada ahí, paso al bote de resistencias, si no hay, paso al contenedor grande de resistencias y al contenedor de las de 1/8W, si no hay nada, tengo que buscar en tooooodas las placas...... para que al final no encuentre al de ese valor.....



eso tambien me lo enseño un forero si la resistencia es media complicada mejor ir a comprarla que buscarla se pierde demasiado tiempo y casi nunca esta porque la usaste prefiero comprar un puñado de los valores múltiplos y así paralelo/serie los mismo con algunos capacitores, 


Posdata: Aprovecho y te comento *lemur* el capacitor de la fuente del TV era de *22µF* puse 2 de 10µF en paralelo, pero no es esa la falla ya tendré la semana para seguirlo chusmeando


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Yo tengo menos,Ver el archivo adjunto 113715
> 
> pero tengo más quemaduras
> A los integrados de dos hileras de pines, les caliento una hilera por vez con este mamotreto
> ...



Las pinzas son excelentes para SMD, para componentes rebeldes, están las pinzas de punta 

Para Integrados, aplico calor y succiono la soldadura, son buenos esos desoldadores de vacío, dejan las donas y pines limpios 





SSTC dijo:


> eso tambien me lo enseño un forero si la resistencia es media complicada mejor ir a comprarla que buscarla se pierde demasiado tiempo y casi nunca esta porque la usaste prefiero comprar un puñado de los valores múltiplos y así paralelo/serie los mismo con algunos capacitores,
> 
> 
> Posdata: Aprovecho y te comento *lemur* el capacitor de la fuente del TV era de *22µF* puse 2 de 10µF en paralelo, pero no es esa la falla ya tendré la semana para seguirlo chusmeando



Dícese la de 5.1K en mi caso 
Pero lo malo es que luego los de la electrónica están bien pen.....os que ni saben ellos mismos si tienen. Lo cual me sale lo mismo comprarlas o buscarlas.

Si no tengo dicha resistencia, me espero para ver si ya hay en las tiendas de electrónica o mejor lo dejo así y voy a tiendas más surtidas.

Salu2!


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Para Integrados, aplico calor y succiono la soldadura, son buenos esos desoldadores de vacío, dejan las donas y pines limpios
> !


al desoldador en la punta le pones una goma recortada  de flyback y te queda un desolador con punta  de goma  


asi se recicla   con leña


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 14, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> al desoldador en la punta le pones una goma recortada  de flyback y te queda un desolador con punta  de goma



Mira que bien! por ahí tengo un par de flyback, me ahorraría unos 12 pesitos 



> asi se recicla   con leña
> 
> http://sigraee.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/asia.jpg



Mucha soldadura en la plancha esa, no me gusta eso, humo de leña más humo de soldadura.... suficiente con el humo de soldadura.... aunque parece que desoldas a montones como con el método de la pistola.


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Mira que bien! por ahí tengo un par de flyback, me ahorraría unos 12 pesitos



ahorrar donde 

me referia a estos dessoldadores que tienen la punta rigida








Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Mucha soldadura en la plancha esa, no me gusta eso, humo de leña más humo de soldadura.... suficiente con el humo de soldadura.... aunque parece que desoldas a montones como con el método de la pistola.


 
nooo solo la primera vez desoldar tanto aburre


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 14, 2014)

> ahorrar donde
> 
> me referia a estos dessoldadores que tienen la punta rigida



Tengo uno de esos y es obvio que a ese me refería. 



> nooo solo la primera vez desoldar tanto aburre



Desoldar si es aburrido hasta para mí, pero prefiero aburrirme en vez de gastar $$ por algo que ya tengo gratis.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Mucha soldadura en la plancha esa, no me gusta eso, humo de leña más humo de soldadura.... suficiente con el humo de soldadura.... aunque parece que desoldas a montones como con el método de la pistola.




si, pero eso no es reutilizable. Eso es reciclado de metales y materiales no tiene utilización para la que le damos nosotros


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 14, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> si, pero eso no es reutilizable. Eso es reciclado de metales y materiales no tiene utilización para la que le damos nosotros



Es lo que sospechaba, calor excesivo y luego, se ve que los sacan sin cuidado de las placas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> al desoldador en la punta le pones una goma recortada  de flyback y te queda un desolador con punta  de goma



Explicate mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> si, pero eso no es reutilizable. Eso es reciclado de metales y materiales no tiene utilización para la que le damos nosotros



   

Aunque parezca rudimentario, ese método recupera muchos IC´s que se emplean en placas nuevas.
Algunos de estos IC´s valen cientos de dólares nuevos, así que recuperarlos puede ser un gran negocio.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aunque parezca rudimentario, ese método recupera muchos IC´s que se emplean en placas nuevas.
> Algunos de estos IC´s valen cientos de dólares nuevos, así que recuperarlos puede ser un gran negocio.



  

un capacitor es mas caro que un IC  para el tipo de placa que esta desarmando


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> un capacitor es mas caro que un IC  para el tipo de placa que esta desarmando



Un capacitor mas caro que un IC 

Lo que se recupera son componentes que no se degraden con el tiempo, transistores de potencia y algunos integrados. 

Que en el momento de la foto se encuentre desarmando un tipo de placa no significa que sean todas iguales.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un capacitor mas caro que un IC
> 
> Lo que se recupera son componentes que no se degraden con el tiempo, transistores de potencia y algunos integrados.
> 
> Que en el momento de la foto se encuentre desarmando un tipo de placa no significa que sean todas iguales.



cuando hablo de las placa hablo de las mías de la china ni idea  en mi ciudad salen de 12 a 50 pesos los capacitores y los integrados sé que son los que mas vale la pena reciclar pero un CD4020 no pasa los 8 pesos 

perdon si no me explique mejor es en mi caso lo demás me entero por lo que me comentan 

"Yo pienso (es mi hipotesis) que los semiconductores de van gastando al paso de la corriente como que el materia al ceder electrones va muriendo" 

es mi idea mi opinión


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Explicate mejor


 se recorta la goma  de la salida del flyback o el chupon
y se coloca de  punta del  desoladador
 a alguien ya se le habia ocurrido la idea









Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Es lo que sospechaba, calor excesivo y luego, se ve que los sacan sin cuidado de las placas.



por un documental que habia  a los que sacan asi los reutilizan
separando los que tienen oro    esos los remojan en acido

y si los circuitos no sirven solo los queman con placa  para sacerle el metal


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 14, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> por un documental que habia  a los que sacan asi los reutilizan
> separando los que tienen oro    esos los remojan en acido
> 
> y si los circuitos no sirven solo los queman con placa  para sacerle el metal



Eso sí había escuchado, leído y visto, lo de los componentes que tienen oro, lo extraen de los componentes con métodos peligrosos para el que lo realiza.

Lo de sacarle el metal a los circuitos eso sí no sabía.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> se recorta la goma  de la salida del flyback o el chupon
> y se coloca de  punta del  desoladador
> a alguien ya se le habia ocurrido la idea




no veo la foto ERROR400


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 14, 2014)

De qué está hecho el chupón de los flyback? 

Las puntas que uso supuestamente son de teflón, pero esas de los flyback?


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> no veo la foto ERROR400
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMICWniNgmI



debe ser por que la saque de google 

  es lo mismo del video un desoldador con punta de goma


la subi de nuevo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 14, 2014)

Y de saber que una TV vieja la ví en la calle y no me la quize traer, tendría 3 tubitos de goma


----------



## Lamas (Jul 14, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> debe ser por que la saque de google
> 
> es lo mismo del video un desoldador con punta de goma
> 
> ...



Con ese chupon el desoldador te dura eternidades y succiona mejor el estaño que cuando no lo tiene...


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, debo tener 4 vúmetros analógicos, que no me he animado ni a probarlos, ya que parecen bastante sensibles, pero....
*¿Puedo usarlos para algún instrumento de medición?*


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 6, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Hola a todos, debo tener 4 vúmetros analógicos, que no me he animado ni a probarlos, ya que parecen bastante sensibles, pero....
> *¿Puedo usarlos para algún instrumento de medición?*



Amperímetro análogo? 

Si vieras el vúmetro que tengo, le meto 12V y no le pasa nada 

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Amperímetro análogo?
> 
> Si vieras el vúmetro que tengo, le meto 12V y no le pasa nada
> 
> Salu2!


!!Hola a todos ,saludos cordeales!! , caro Don Domo o tu vumetro estas desafortunadamente estropiado (bobina movel dañada) o adentro del hay un capacitor serie para quitar la conponente DC y un diodo rectificador , te aclaro eso porque generalmente vumetros son enplados a medir audio que en realidad es un sinal "AC".
!Fuerte abrazo!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 6, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Amperímetro análogo?
> 
> Si vieras el vúmetro que tengo, le meto 12V y no le pasa nada
> 
> Salu2!







El blanquito(son 2), es sansui G-11269, y la pareja de fondo negro es Pioneer sin más datos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Hola a todos, debo tener 4 vúmetros analógicos, que no me he animado ni a probarlos, ya que parecen bastante sensibles, pero....
> *¿Puedo usarlos para algún instrumento de medición?*



Un vúmetro de aguja es básicamente un microamperímetro de bobina móvil (Usualmente 50µA) así que podrían ser el reemplazo de un instrumento similar.

Perooooooo si fueron fabricados como se debe para ser vúmetros, poseen condiciones balísticas especiales 
Tienen un tiempo de Attack y Delay particulares para su función.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 6, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un vúmetro de aguja es básicamente un microamperímetro de bobina móvil (Usualmente 50µA) así que podrían ser el reemplazo de un instrumento similar.
> 
> Perooooooo si fueron fabricados como se debe para ser vúmetros, poseen condiciones balísticas especiales
> Tienen un tiempo de Attack y Delay particulares para su función.


----------------------------------------------o-----------------------------------------
O sea que ¿Siamo fuori?.
Bueh, es una pena, son tan bonitos.
Muchas gracias de todos modos.
Algún día estaré en condiciones de armar algo vintage.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2014)

Hacelos plata que valen una moneda  , amo esos Vú :babear:


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacelos plata que valen una moneda  , amo esos Vú :babear:



-----------------------------------------------o--------------------------------------------


Soy un pésimo vendedor.
¿Y?
¿Como debiera probarlos sin arruinarlos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2014)

Crimson subió uno *muy bueno* no hace mucho .
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/977783/ _ 
Pero podés probarlos con un díodo serie conectados a un MP3


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 121747
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121748
> 
> El blanquito(son 2), es sansui G-11269, y la pareja de fondo negro es Pioneer sin más datos


!!!Maravillosos "VUs" me encantaria puder conprarlos , pero seguramente lo frete para Brasil si quedará mucho mas caro que los proprios "VUs" 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 9, 2014)

Yo he usado esos vúmetros como voltímetros en varios proyectos, son un poco "brutos" parece que el resorte es medio duro para que la reacción sea rápida pero van muy bien
Aca como voltímetro en el banco de capacitores





En este caso en un medidor de campo, este es con cero al medio


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Antes de ponerlos todos en paralelo probalos que no haya alguno en corto o con grandes pérdidas  .
> 
> Aqui te dejo un diagramita  Ver el archivo adjunto 108299
> 
> ...



Hola Dosmetros, el capacitor propio del dispositivo, ¿De qué valor es?, o es variable según el sujeto de prueba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

No es importante , cualquiera . . . y hasta podés ni ponerlo


----------



## shuedu (Feb 11, 2015)

¿Dónde puedo tirar una pantalla lcd de un s4 sin dañar el medio ambiente? ¿O de cualquier otro móvil? Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 11, 2015)

shuedu dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedo tirar una pantalla lcd de un s4 sin dañar el medio ambiente? ¿O de cualquier otro móvil? Saludos!!



No soy de España, pero me tomó unos segundos en Google encontrar esto: http://bit.ly/1vlgaBy 

¡Saludos!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

Recuerdo que (y ahora no me acuerdo si fué Japón u Holanda) aceptaron que les enviaran gratis millones de toneladas de residuos sólidos "de lo pior" , con los que primero hacían un bloque básico , compactándolos entremezclandos con hormigón semihúmedo , y finalmente envueltos en otro bloque final de hormigón puro.

Usaron esos bloques para hacer bases en el agua. Para lo cual debían comprar toscas , y les salió mucho mas barato y prolijo.

Yo también pensé que si se partía un bloque de esos , contaminaría el agua . . . las pruebas realizadas por ellos decían que no


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Recuerdo que (y ahora no me acuerdo si fué Japón u Holanda) aceptaron que les enviaran gratis millones de toneladas de residuos sólidos "de lo pior" , con los que primero hacían un bloque básico , compactándolos entremezclandos con hormigón semihúmedo , y finalmente envueltos en otro bloque final de hormigón puro.
> 
> Usaron esos bloques para hacer bases en el agua. Para lo cual debían comprar toscas , y les salió mucho mas barato y prolijo.
> 
> Yo también pensé que si se partía un bloque de esos , contaminaría el agua . . . las pruebas realizadas por ellos decían que no



Además ellos tienen(cosa que nosotros no) tecnología como para recuperar materiales estratégicos de todos esos desechos.
De una tonelada de hardware, se recupera mucho, mucho más oro que del mineral virgen.
*Y ese es solo un ejemplo.*
Hay mineras, que en su pais de origen, educaron bacterias para que desintegraran el cianuro(que se usa en la obtención del oro).
Aquí dejan gigantescas piletas a la intemperie con ese veneno.


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2015)

El reciclado de componentes bien llevado es incluso un medio de vida.

Yo estoy desde hace meses, detrás de una NTC para un amplificador VOX de 100 Vatios antiguo ( La que va en serie con la alta tensión de las placas ); que no hay manera de conseguirla por ninguna parte.

La gente que recicla materiales antiguos a veces no es consciente del enorme valor que pueden llegar a tener en el mercado electrónico. Se podrían montar hasta subastas.

Estos días he conseguido una máquina de afeitar del año 1952 que no gasta corriente, ni pilas. Y es totalmente portátil.

Ha tenido que haber un señor que reciclara y guardara cosas como esa durante todos estos años.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Estos días he conseguido una máquina de afeitar del año 1952 que no gasta corriente, ni pilas. Y es totalmente portátil.


----------



## yosimiro (May 3, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/4050-MLA4893500298_082013-O.jpg



Hasta hace unos 20 años, me han cortado el cabello con eso, que en realidad es para los detalles, ya que la mayor parte se hace a tijera.


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2015)

Yo le actualizaría el firmware al cortapelos ese, es que si no está actualizado puede ser pelogrosa o que le entre un virus o algo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo le actualizaría el firmware al cortapelos ese, es que si no está actualizado puede ser pelogrosa o que le entre un virus o algo.



jajaja 

Seee es viejo, pero se usan todavía. Como dice *PPP* es para terminaciones


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2015)

"Yo le actualizaría el firmware al cortapelos ese, es que si no está actualizado puede ser pelogrosa o que le entre un virus o algo".



...se trataba de una máquina de afeitar *de cuerda*. Se le da cuerda y da para un afeitado completo. 

Por detrás tiene una llave abatible para una cuerda tremenda ( Es lo más grande de la máquina ).

Tiene un sistema para controlar la velocidad para que sea constante. Es similar al utilizado en los gramófonos, pero en miniatura.

Hace un ruido que, para el que no sabe nada, se piensa que es un motor de pilas (Suena siempre igual. Sin variaciones).

¡Es una maravilla!.

Y ahora que está de moda todo lo ecológico: Esta es la máquina ideal. Porque no tiene baterías recargables por alternador ni ningún producto químico tóxico internamente.

Según sirve para un afeitado completo ( Dura más de 5 minutos en continuo) ( Tiene también un botón de arranque y paro para "ahorrar cuerda").

Como alguien la "reinvente" se forra. Porque también se podría hacer una linterna potente y sin baterías recargables de vida limitada y sin productos tóxicos. Ahora que existen los LEDs blancos de un vatio.

Si esta lleva funcionando tantos años sin averiarse, es que ha valido la pena. ( Las cuchillas son triangulares e intercambiables en segundos ).

Aquí hay una igual:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-558020112-antiguas-y-raras-maquinas-de-afeitar-_JM_


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2015)

Si, si, lo que tu digas, pero a ver como vas a cortar el pelo si no tiene acceso a internet, gps, si ni siquiera reproduce mp3 o hace fotos. Con eso es imposible cortar nada, no me fastidies.
Sin GPS no puedes saber en que cabeza estás, eso es básico, vamos.

[/sarcastic]


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2015)

...una máquina de afeitar con GPS...

Para el niño este le vendría bien:


----------



## yosimiro (May 22, 2015)

Ayer, camino al trabajo, mientras esperaba el tren, había unos empleados de mantenimiento, cambiando lámparas.
Estaban justo cerca de la puerta del tren por la que debía subir yo.
Cuando el de la escalera le dice al de abajo, _*"tomá"*_, veo que le arroja esto.



Veo que el que lo recibe, se dirige al contenedor.

Entonces digo las palabras mágicas *"No la tires, me sirve".*

No es que esté en mis planes inmediatos hacer una insoladora, pero mientras....

Ya tengo la lámpara.
Lo que dice en lel sellito que tiene, es *HPL-N Phillips 25oWatts.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2015)

Esto lo "vuelco" aquí, porque en el arenero, sería of topic.
De paso muestro un poco de lo que he ido recolectando.

Torres...

*¿Qué te parece?*



*Va con onda.*

Tal vez te inspire a encontrar algún secreto paraje donde poder cirujear *cacharrear* a gusto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2015)

Son muchos filtros de linea


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Son muchos filtros de linea



¡Y bueno che!, el tipo no sabe, pero le pone voluntad.


*El problema es por la frecuencia, muy baja...*

¿No?.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ago 21, 2015)

Yo reciclo todo tipos de componentes, ya sea
Transistores
Circuitos Integrados
Condensadores
Mic electret
Bocinas
Resistencias
Trimmers
Inductores, bobinas
Cable
Leds
Conectores
Diodos

Todo sacado de las placas de tv, radio, pc, etc. Aun tengo que seguir sacando más componentes y lleva un buen tiempo jajaja 

Si necesito un componente especial voy y lo compro xd .

A reciclar se ha dicho .


----------



## dearlana (Oct 7, 2015)

*En las tiendas de todo a un euro y por el estilo: *

Venden unos estuches transparentes de plástico con compartimentos dentro ( Miden como un palmo y medio de largo por un palmo de ancho y casi el grueso de tres dedos de altura). Suelen costar 1,50 euros.

Los suelen comprar las mujeres para meter dedales, botones, bobinas de hilo y similares.

----------------

Son lo máximo para los componentes reciclados.

Porque además son apilables. Ente las baldes de una estantería; verticalmente: Caben un montón de ellos. Como si fueran libros horizontales con los lomos escritos hacia el frente.

Por fuera: Con un rotulador de punta gruesa, le ponemos: Por ejemplo: A un estuche: "Electrolíticos". A otro estuche: "No polarizados". A otro estuche: "Rojo" ( = Resistencias que empiezan por el color rojo ). A otro: "Verde"...etc., etc.

Esos estuches, los potes de compota, los de aceitunas y todos los que tengan tapa hermética: Son insuperables para conservar componentes como nuevos durante decenas de años.

Como se pueden ver por los lados y por debajo, nos permiten ver mejor los componentes que haya dentro.

También son muy útiles los vasos de yogur que tienen forma cónica. ( Son más raros de conseguir, pero existen ).

En el borde superior del vaso: Con un rotulador grueso: Escribimos, por ejemplo : 2K2, 3K3, etc.

Las resistencias recicladas que tengamos, pueden ser: Por ejemplo: 10 de 2K2, 15 de 3K3, etc.

Al final: Una pila de vasos unos dentro de otros. Cada uno con unas cuantas resistencias dentro. Como el bordito superior "asoma" por arriba: Vemos "3K3" encima de "2K2", etc.

Ocupan lo mínimo, se conservan las resistencias, los condensadores de lenteja, los placos, los cerámicos, etc. ( Al último vasito de arriba le ponemos otro de "tapón" ).

Super útil, super práctico, super ordenado y super económico porque encima estamos reciclando los vasos del yogur.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 7, 2015)

De tanto extraer componentes, en especial los TO92, se me rompen los extremos de los pulgares y los índices(en los guantes, claro está).







Esto los inutiliza parea esa tarea, porque los transistores pequeños, no se pueden tocar.

La verdad, es que había tirado varios pares de guantes.

Pero harto de eso, este Domingo, aguja e hilo, y tengo guantes nuevamente, para seguir reciclando.

No hace falta ser muy prolijo, y generalmente el guante queda impecable, en cuanto a funcionalidad, ya que siempre tienen los dedos más largos de lo necesario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2015)

*Mensaje temporal *

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1057493/


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2015)

¿Por que no se pueden tocar los transistores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Por que no se pueden tocar los transistores?



Será porque se calientan al desoldarlos y *¡ Queman !*

Yo empleo una pinza Bruselas para esos menesteres


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2015)

Eso si que puéser


----------



## J2C (Oct 8, 2015)

.



 Demasiado tiempo calentándolos para aflojar la soldadura.



 .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 8, 2015)

Tal cual, porque se calientan.

Lo que pasa, es que si hay poco espacio para introducir la brusela, no queda mas remedio que los "garfios"(dedos).

En cambio, cuando hay espacio, también uso bruselas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2015)

Poseo una "Bonita" colección de brucelas, incluyendo un par "Reformadas" a mi gusto para hacerlas más prácticas.
Dentro de estas últimas tengo una con las puntas afinadas lo que me permite introducirla (Con perdón de la palabra) entre el transistor y la PCB.
Otro modelo posee unos dobleces que permiten tirar del transistor sin hacer prácticamente presión.

Por último, me hice unas herramientas con hojas de Sierra terminadas en punta muy fina que me permite:
Introducir y hacer palanca por debajo de los transistores, limpiar restos de estaño de los agujeros , agrandar agujero, retirar restos de estaño de entre pistas, Etc.









*Fogonazo INC*​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 8, 2015)

Solo para completar.

El tiempo *promedio* de extracción, entre que se apoya el soldador, y el TO sale,* 3"*

Sucede, que siempre uso guantes, para evitar la formación de callos, pero esto genera que haya más sensibilidad tactil.

Y lo de reformar bruselas(solo tengo 3), es algo que voy a tener que hacer(tarde o temprano, *por la flojera vió*)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 8, 2015)

sea resistencia o sea transistor se debe agregar un poquitin de estaño y extraer con el saca moco todo el estaño y luego enderezar pines y sacar tranquilamente si no es que cae de nada en la mesa,,, no pasar de temperatura los componentes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Poseo una "Bonita" colección de brucelas, incluyendo un par "Reformadas" a mi gusto para hacerlas más prácticas.
> Dentro de estas últimas tengo una con las puntas afinadas lo que me permite introducirla (Con perdón de la palabra) entre el transistor y la PCB.
> Otro modelo posee unos dobleces que permiten tirar del transistor sin hacer prácticamente presión.
> 
> ...




una hoja de que???


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 8, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> una hoja de que???








hoja de cortal metal


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 8, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> http://www.easy.cl/EASYFO_IMGS/img/productos/mediana/120320.jpg
> 
> hoja de cortal metal




ya lo se, el chiste venia por el lado de la ortografia


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 8, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ya lo se, el chiste venia por el lado de la ortografia



Quise poner paño tibio para que no seas tan evidente  para que no nos agobiemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2015)

Varias veces comenté que soy una auténtica bestia escribiendo, mi ortografía es un desastre, así que los comentarios ya  me afectan ya que se condicen con la realidad.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 20, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Esto lo "vuelco" aquí, porque en el arenero, sería of topic.
> De paso muestro un poco de lo que he ido recolectando.
> 
> Torres...
> ...



--------------------------------------------------

Cada uno es cada uno. Pero para mi esta imagen es como si viera un montón de joyas. Me agrada a la vista. Y más sabiendo que han sido conseguidas de cosas que probablemente en otros casos, hubieran ido a parar a la basura. Mi felicitación más sincera.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Poseo una "Bonita" colección de brucelas, incluyendo un par "Reformadas" a mi gusto para hacerlas más prácticas.
> Dentro de estas últimas tengo una con las puntas afinadas lo que me permite introducirla (Con perdón de la palabra) entre el transistor y la PCB.
> Otro modelo posee unos dobleces que permiten tirar del transistor sin hacer prácticamente presión.
> 
> ...



Me encanta ver herramientas modificadas y adaptadas como estas. Este hombre es un modelo a seguir. En este y en cualquier foro de Electrónica.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 21, 2015)

Otro  reciclado, es una vieja calefacción de auto para usar como soplador en una fragua




Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Nov 22, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Otro  reciclado, es una vieja calefacción de auto para usar como soplador en una fragua
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLuJQGtjIBw
> Saludos



----------------------------------------

También valen los condensadores de las neveras de desecho. Algunos son grandísimos.


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 24, 2015)

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigos , he querido comentar este tema mas bien para ayudar a la gente que no puede o no encuentran piezas electronicas nuevas y puedan reciclarlo de otros aparatos.
> 
> yo en mi hobby-laboratorio tengo el 70% en componentes reciclados, reciclo todo lo que este bien por ejemplo : rele, micros, triac, transistores verticales, placas de aluminio para refrigerar componentes ((es muy utilitario)) , transformadores , display , led's, etc etc...
> 
> ...



Yo opinion que quien nunca haya reciclado un componente no puede decir a voz populis que le gusta o le apasiona la electrónica. Yo incluso antes de estudiar esto, desarmaba aparatos viejos y sacaba componentes para estudiarlos y bueno, más de una vez me han salvado las placas viejas dañadas que están tirada por la casa (en estos días recupere 7 Relés de 12VDC)

Lo que si me dan mala espina son los capacitores, pero bueno hasta ahora ninguno me ha dado problema y los pruebo con el multimetro antes de usarlos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2015)

El problema con los componentes reciclados es la confiabilidad de operacion. Y es un problema tanto para "hacer experimentos" como para montar un circuito que quede definitivo.
Una cosa es recuperar componentes para estudiarlos y jugar, y otra muy diferente es cuando queres aplicarlos en forma seria.
A mi no me gusta jugar a las adivinanzas cuando armo los circuitos...


----------



## JCAK (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola Amigos ....

 Estoy en una disyuntiva muy grande y quiero su opinión al respecto, cualqueira sea es bienvenida.

  No sé si desarmar una fotocopiadora y usar las partes o arreglarla, aunque me inclino por desarmarla. La historia es la siguiente:

  Me regalaron una fotocopiadora que funciona mal, las impresiones no salen bien pese a toda la limpieza y ajustes que le hice, para colmo, el toner no se consigue porque dicen que ya no traen para los modelos análogos viejos.

Es una  Gestetner 2613z, que investigando le corresponde el manual de servicio de la Ricoh 3013-3213-3513-3713

Estas fotocopiadoras se venden muy baratas, seguir invirtiendo en repararla o gastar en tóner me parece un despropósito, ya le puse muchas horas, y para colmo si la hago andar bien no le veo utilidad en mi caso, la debería vender y no recupero lo invertido.

Como creo que las partes son más caras que todo el aparato, pensé en desarmarlo y quedarme con los motores, engranajes, bobinas y esas cosas. Yo les quiero preguntar a ustedes, si alguien tiene idea qué cosas interesantes se podrían hacer con una fotocopiadora, me refiero a transformarlas en algún aparato infernal que sirva para algo que no sea fotocopiar…

El motor y demás partes básicas puedo tener alguna idea en qué usarlo, pero con el tambor principal, el polvo magnético (developer) y partes como esas, no se me ocurre nada…. ¿Lo tiro o lo guardo, sigo juntando cachivaches?… no sé.

  ¿Alguna idea?

  Mil gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2015)

Yo tuve una de esas fotocopiadoras y no posee mucha mecánica interesante como para rescatar.

El revelador lo puedes emplear para hacer freno/embragues magnéticos o experimentos sobre magnetismo.
El tambor es un lindo molde como para hacer velas (Velones) o para hacer una lámpara de escritorio.
Todo el fusor lo podrías emplear para reemplazar "La Plancha" transfiriendo imágenes de tóner a las PCB´s
La lógica de control no sirve mas que para "Esa" fotocopiadora
El tóner no te sirve para nada que no sea "Esa" fotocopiadora
Posee unos cuantos engranajes y correas, pero pocos motores.
La óptica completa te podría servir para hacer un sistema de exposición UV  
Y la fuente de alimentación es muy elemental.


----------



## JCAK (Nov 25, 2015)

Gracias Fogonazo, me sirven algunas de las ideas ... la de la lampara de escritorio pense en eso por un momento, pero mmmm ... no me veo muy artesano.

Justo luego de poster encontré este link, que gran casualidad muestra un modelo muy parecido desarmado ... esa casualidades que uno no espera ... aquí va:
http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?&title=Getting-all-the-Good-Parts-out-of-Photocopiers&A=112934

Lo más interesante de todo, creo que es el motor de AC que tiene ... pero el resto, como vos decis, a guardar al tachito.

Abrazo, gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2015)

> me refiero a transformarlas en algún aparato infernal que sirva para algo que no sea fotocopiar…



Me causo gracia la parte esta.

En fin... La verdad es que si no le vas a dar una aplicación pronta solo sera para meterla en una caja y no verla hasta que tengas tiempo porque vas a ver todo de golpe y no sabrá que hacer. Puede hacer mucho, pero si no tenes una amplia gama para ver la cosas, cosa que es normal porque ni yo tengo tiempo vivo pensando en la reparaciones del taller, solo veo mas tiempo perdido. No hay una idea grande sobre lo tuyo sino un camino por desasnar en esa área que esta tan quedada.

Saludo y exito en tu reciclado.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 26, 2015)

Y...
¿No hay por allí un laser para rescatar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Y...
> ¿No hay por allí un laser para rescatar?



Si y es de muchos mW , pero es ultravioleta   (Invisible)


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 26, 2015)

Es una pena, porque debe soportar un regimen de trabajo bastante fuerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Y...
> ¿No hay por allí un laser para rescatar?



Me olvidé que "Esa" máquina en particular es analógica  posee láser 



yosimiro dijo:


> Es una pena, porque _*debe soportar un regimen de trabajo bastante fuerte.*_



Suponiendo una máquina digital 

*Si* pero 

Aunque

 pero *si *

¿ Te queda claro ? 

La intensidad de emisión es muy alta, pero no continua, ya que tiene que "Dibujar" la imagen a ser impresa "Revelada" sobre el tambor de la fotocopiadora/impresora.
Cuando está encendido se crea la imagen, cuando está apagado se crea un espacio en blanco.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si y es de muchos mW , pero es ultravioleta   (Invisible)



pero se podría ver con la cámara  *yo veo un potencial proyecto ahi*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> pero se podría ver con la cámara  *yo veo un potencial proyecto ahi*



Esos láser (LED´s) son extremadamente delicados.
En general poseen todo un microprocesador que los controla en intensidad de emisión por cantidad de luz y por consumo.
Así que si te pones a jugar *! Cuidado ¡* o te quedas sin láser


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

te refieres a este *fogonazo* ?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> te refieres a este *fogonazo* ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 137341



Me parece que ese es un sensor.

Y si no es así, no lo guardé.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> te refieres a este *fogonazo* ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 137341



Ese es el captor *CCD*, por el sistema óptico, con barrido, de las fotocopiadoras  es una superficie, sino mas bien una línea.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

Lei en una pagina que me puedo armar una de estas con el CCD 







si le dedico la mitad de mi vida la armo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Lei en una pagina que me puedo armar una de estas con el CCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes armar una de esas, pero  con ese CCD en particular.

Solo lee una fina barra de información, para cámaras necesitas uno cuadrado o rectangular.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes armar una de esas, pero  con ese CCD en particular.
> 
> Solo lee una fina barra de información, para cámaras necesitas uno cuadrado o rectangular.



es ironía *fogo* ya sé que CCD decís, no pensaras que voy a hacer esa cámara


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2015)

Los CCD de linea se usan para camaras de inspeccion en lineas de produccion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los CCD de linea se usan para camaras de inspeccion en lineas de produccion.



*¡ Exacto !*, trabajan acompañados de algún proceso de barrido de imagen como sería el avance de un objeto sobre una banda transportadora.

A medida que el objeto avanza, el CCD va digitalizando la imagen que se compara, línea a línea, con la imagen de un objeto conocido de forma/dimensión/color correcto.
Ante una diferencia en la comparación el objeto se rechaza.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *A medida que el objeto avanza, el CCD va digitalizando la imagen que se compara, línea a línea, con la imagen de un objeto conocido de forma/dimensión/color correcto.
> *


*

un scanner como el que desarme donde estaba el que saque yo. El que tengo es de una cinta de producción. en otras palabras si puede leer barra puede crear una imagen no esta tan lejos de una camara. Claro esta que los resultados son totalmente distinto, pero no se que tanto *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

nelju10 dijo:
			
		

> La basura de unos es la fortuna de otros.



eso mismo le digo a mi esposa,igual intenta tirar todas mis placas


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 4, 2016)

Me acabo de cirujear una lecto grabadora de dvd  compartiendo el dicho!





Me trajo esa porquería de película dentro... Tal vez por eso le dejo de andar jajaja


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 4, 2016)

No logro ver la imagen  tal vez sea el cel... Me ganaron con la fuente y el rígido!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 4, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Me acabo de cirujear una lecto grabadora de dvd  compartiendo el dicho!
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209179023531630&id=1201579360&set=rpd.1201579360&source=49
> Me trajo esa porquería de película dentro... Tal vez por eso le dejo de andar jajaja



Jhe, si fuese por eso, de seguro montones de reproductores de sobremesa vivirian rotos
Este...enfocandomé al tema, si me permiten, gracias al reciclaje, mi técnico de confianza pudo recuperar un televisor de tubo de casa, y yo, bueno, la multifunción del estudio donde trabajo (hubo mucha suerte con ella). De manera que sigan tirando un buen tiempo más. Mi postura es a favor del mismo. Y en otros aspectos también.
A veces, de hecho, hasta se pueden recuperar antiguos componentes de gabinetes viejos, potenciando otros (sacando a uno y poniendole a otro la ramm), para que tiren un tiempo más. O los discos rígidos viejos ide, que me han venido barbaro para hacer resguardo de la información en caso de tener que realizar un formateo. Como un de 70 y tantos GB.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso mismo le digo a mi esposa,igual intenta tirar todas mis placas



A ver si adivino, y si me permite:
Pero no quiere que le tiren nada de lo que es de ella

Aunque concluyendo, a menudo suele ser mucho más conveniente arreglar algo que adquirir uno nuevo (salvo, claro, cuando las cintas salen más caras que el manto). Y el reciclaje da mayores chances de que se pueda arreglar, máxime si se trata de algo que ya no vienen los repuestos. O son dificiles de conseguir por otra razón

Y si, estoy de acuerdo con el reciclaje en general


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2016)

Un videito para los que les gusta acumular equipos rotos u obsoletos




Saludos


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2016)

*No se hacen ricos...

Pero el reciclado de componentes he visto que produce dinero a mucha gente del mercadillo de los domingos.

Y como sean componentes raros: Lámparas antiguas grandes como botellas y cosas así, que a la gente les gusta para ponerlas de adorno...( Aunque estén agotadas o con los filamentos fundidos )...las venden a precio de oro.*


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 5, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> También valen los condensadores de las neveras de desecho. Algunos son grandísimos.


y que uso se le puede dar a esos condensadores


----------



## dearlana (May 6, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> y que uso se le puede dar a esos condensadores


-----------------------------------------------------------
Hola Cuervobrujo:

Esos condensadores soportan tensiones y amperajes altos sin deteriorarse:

Conectados en serie con lo que queramos: Hacen de resistencias de bajo valor y muy alto vataje que encima "trabajan frías":

Por ejemplo: Los puedes poner en serie con una plancha de planchar para que no consuma tanto.

Los puedes poner en serie con lámparas de filamento para disminuir su intensidad.

Los puedes poner en serie con una mina de lápiz para hacer soldaduras de punto en chapas.

Los puedes poner en serie con un motor de los de tipo universal ( Una aspiradora ).

Los puedes poner en serie con un ventilador para obtener otras tres velocidades además de las tres típicas.

( Debes observar que su tensión de trabajo sean 350 Voltios no polarizados o más ).


----------



## analogico (May 6, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Hola Cuervobrujo:
> 
> Esos condensadores soportan tensiones y amperajes altos sin deteriorarse:......
> ...



debe ser otro tipo de condenador al que te refieres de otro tipoo de nevera por que los 
los condenadores de nevera son un tubo


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 6, 2016)

Si analogico...a esos es lo que yo me referia. los de tubo...porque yo tengo 2 de esos...y hasta ahora no le vi utilidad..
son muy grandes para hacer de radiador..en otros aparatos..y de pocas dimensiones el tubito...
Para la parrilla del asado tampoco sirven..se queman enseguida y se desarman..de cobre no es...
Una reja de seguridad para una. ventana?? muy blando el material...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2016)

le pones una manguera ,, una bomba de pequeña,, ,de labarropas ,tiras eso al techo y tenes agua caliente y gratis
creo que si le colocas solo una válvula anti-retorno no hace falta la bomba

tambien se me ocurre que si juntas varios,los soldas te puede servir para una loza radiante,
viste esos sistemas que calientan el piso en invierno


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2016)

La atás a dos caños , 4 ladrillos y terrible parrilla


----------



## yosimiro (May 7, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Hola Cuervobrujo:
> 
> Esos condensadores soportan tensiones y amperajes altos sin deteriorarse:
> ...




Tengo varios de estos.






Hasta cuanto puedo vajar la tensión desde 220V, por ejemplo con uno de 12µf x 450V.

La idea es usarlo pra poder conectar la resistencia de un soldador, que normalmente funciona *alrededor* de los 12V, y digo esto, porque las resistencias las hago yo, así que puedo variarlas un poco, pero no como para conectarlas a 220V.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2016)

es un poco peligroso eso,sin aislación de la red


----------



## yosimiro (May 7, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es un poco peligroso eso,sin aislación de la red



off course my friend.

Obviamente.

Pero teniendo eso en cuenta, ¿es viable?.

De todos modos, ese capacitor es medio grande para lo que yo quiero hacer. lo que haría, sería un soldador tipo pistola, y todo iría dentro de la carcaza, o sea que un poliester como los de ventiladores me vendría bárbaro .

La idea es tener un soldador de 30W, ya he visto que es suficiente, pero si pudiera hacer uno de 50, sería genial.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2016)

yo probaría con uno de 1,5 para ir probando ,de esos de ventilador o de 4 

por si algún aprendiz/estudiante y/o pabote que lee y se le ocurren ideas y no tiene los conocimientos necesarios
advertencia
*chicos no hagan esto por ningún motivo en sus casa,es muy peligroso*
es muy peligroso al no estar aislado de la red ,*peligro de electrocucion*


----------



## yosimiro (May 14, 2016)

*Advertencia*
*No hacer esto por ningún motivo en sus casa,es muy peligroso
al no estar  aislado de la red.**Peligro de electrocución.
*


Prueba con los capa...

Realizada.

Como lo sospechaba, *es más cara la salsa que el pescado.*

Imaginaba que si con 1 µf se logran 20 ma(en un circuito de 60 leds).
Para 3 A, debieran ser muchos µf, y así es, comencé con 1mf, y solo con 10, comenzó a calentar, y no satisfactoriamente. así que deben ser necesarios como mínimo 20µf.
No conviene, ya que es un sistema mucho más voluminoso, que un transformador de 12V 3A.

Y encima con el riesgo que implica.

Ya que *hay que tener la precaución* de descargar el mamotreto ese, con cada prueba.

Y si se consiguiera un funcionamiento razonable, habría que agregar un dispositivo para tal fín (la descarga).


*Repito.*
*No hacer esto por ningún motivo en sus casa,es muy peligroso
al no estar  aislado de la red.**Peligro de electrocución.
*


----------



## dearlana (May 15, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La atás a dos caños , 4 ladrillos y terrible parrilla







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





yosimiro tiene razón.

Es muy peligroso si no se tienen las precauciones adecuadas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

si yo no lo decía primero 
con esas cosas no se juegan


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2016)

No sé que es mejor tocar un cable pelado o que un condensador de 100mF se descargue por tu cuerpo  

Hace un tiempo atras cargue uno de 1F/200V la patada fue lo de menos, pero la bornera se fulmino  es increible como se descargan los condensadores. Todos los Julios entregado en centesimas. 

En cuanto a la parrilla de heladera jejeje yo la desarme y con el tubo hice la bobina primaria de mi primer tesla


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2016)

Reciclando el tanque de un termotanque para hacerme chulengo nuevecito , sería algo así :


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2016)

quedo buenisimo ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2016)

Esas son fotos de la Weba para dar una ideota nomás  , apenas si estoy cortándolo al medio .

Pero me gustan mas que los de tanque de 200 litros


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2016)

haaa es como expectativa versus realidad







pero en versión parrilla


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> haaa es como expectativa versus realidad
> 
> 
> http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201406/19/1278637/2_010.jpg
> ...



jajaja este Lemur !!  Es verdad muchas veces tengo una re ideota y la realidad supera la ficcion  jajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2016)

De un microondas, de fuente conmutada (que ni me molesté en probar), saqué algo más.

Sucede que también era grill. y el receptáculo donde iban las dos "velas" de cuarzo, era de acero inoxidable.
Como corresponde, le acerqué un iman, y nada, uno de neodimio, y nada.
A pesar de la humedad, desplegado, aplanado, y cortado, quedo esto.



Los plásticos, los saqué de un balde de 20 litros(que confisco del contenedor, para que los pibes no joroben golpeándolos).



Y los corté con un disco de amoladora, que no sirve más (era para cortar cemento)


Como puede verse, es un disco totalmente desgastado, pero para cortar esos plásticos inyectados, sobra. y no hace ninún esfuerzo la amoladora.


El resultado es esto...




Me falta conseguir la tubería de plástico y un frasco en el que quepa el conjunto.

Pero digamos que la parte de electrodos está.

Las plaquitas, terminaron midiendo 11,5cm, por 2,5cm, y con un espesor de 0,5mm.

No va a ser *"el generador"*, pero para ese sopletito que anda dando vueltas por youtube, creo que alcanza cómodamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

esta quedando lindo,,
si querés agrandar el doble de superficie,podes usar ese acero + laminas de aluminio ,
un electro oxidación y el otro reducción ,asi que no pasa nada con el aluminio 
ojo que cuando usas agua con sal se convierte en lavandina esa agua





> No va a ser "el generador", pero para ese sopletito que anda dando vueltas por youtube, creo que alcanza cómodamente.


cuando lo enciendas no se ve la llama,pero quema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)

Muy lindo che ! Parece que mejor es el bicarbonato.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2016)

que buena idea !!! 



yosimiro dijo:


> Los plásticos, los saqué de un balde de 20 litros(que confisco del contenedor, para que los pibes no joroben golpeándolos).



El famoso baterista del barrio 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy lindo che ! Parece que mejor es el bicarbonato.



Si es bueno  pero mejor es la soda caustica  yo ya provee


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

viste,no deja que cultiven sus dotes musicales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> viste,no deja que cultiven sus dotes musicales



No quiero desparramar arena, pero en serio son las 3 de la tarde pleno verano y los pibe meta tambor la verdad gato molesto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

lo podes mandar mas pal lado del otro vecino,,,
aqui lo mando a la canchita y se despachan a gusto , y si tambien les gusta tocar el tambor con lo que tengan a mano


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2016)

De ese tema, en el arenero.

En cuanto al alcalis.

Usaré (en cuanto encuentre lo que falta) *potasa *

¿Por qué?

Porque la obtengo de la ceniza, o sea que es *free*

Hasta ahora, no gasté un centavo.

*Cuestiones religiosas* *¿vió?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

pero la sal que sale,,,una cucharada ya vasta por el tamaño de la celda,,
PD:
como es eso de la potasa y la ceniza ,explica explica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)

No se si es Potasa o Sosa Cáustica la que tiene la ceniza , así que ceniza de madera o leña o carbón sumergida en agua . . .  de densímetro se usa una papa cruda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

de eso mismo me acorde,por eso que explique como es el proceso


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> de eso mismo me acorde,por eso que explique como es el proceso





Lo explica Tiago, en el post de los jabones, y Anajesusa en el post del led con ceniza.

*Sintéticamente.*

Juntas la ceniza de madera dura o de carbón(bien blanca).
La tamizas, y puedes hacerlo lento: remojar durante al menos 1 día.
O rápido: la hierves durante 1 o 2 horas..

La filtras bien y listo, tienes una solución de potasa cáustica(hidróxido de potasio).
*
Sí, sí, es Potasa.*

Para más datos, el amigo google.

*Hay que evitar el sodio.**(Me lo dijo el médico)*

**

*Mi cocodrilo es indómito.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok , si la papa flota al medio está justo para saponificar jabón , a pedirle el aceite de las freidoras a los bolichongos


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2016)

*Lo bueno de todo esto*, es que justifiqué el guardar un disco de amoladora *inservible.*
Y que corta con más precisión que uno diseñado para madera, y además ofrece menos resistencia.
*Recordar,* solo para plásticos inyectados(sin refuerzos de ninguna fibra).

*Aleluya.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

pero si hervís eso por una hora,,es mejor la sal


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero si hervís eso por una hora,,es mejor la sal



*Proceso lento...*

No se hierve nada.

Mantener las manos alejadas de los bolsillos.



Hay tiempo...

Todavía no tengo el frasco, y las *mangueritas*, que *manguearé* en alguna sala de guardia.


Pero no en una sala de* "infecciosas"*.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

hay si, sino perdés mas en lo que cuesta una hora de gas a una cucharada de sal


----------



## zoiidelt (Jul 5, 2016)

Creo que tengo un porcentaje similar de material reciclado, si sigue funcionando correctamente, lo uso.


----------



## kukulac (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola, hace años que vengo reciclando componentes, sobre todo los elementos de estado sólido que son los que menos se degradan con el tiempo.
Actualmente estoy haciendo un robot seguidor de linea con arduino y con elementos reciclados de impresoras.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2016)

Estos días  reciclé un bote de fly.

 Con un cortarrentes gigante se le puede cortar la zona de alrededor del pulsador con mucha precisión y sin hacer mucha fuerza.

-- Se  obtiene un trozo de manguera transparente.

-- Una pequeña válvula.

-- Un manguito plástico para unir mangueras de diferente diámetro.

-- Una junta tórica.

-- Un resorte.

-- Y con el resto del bote: Cortado con unas tijeras normales y pulido el borde para que no corte: Un cubilete para poner bolígrafos, lápices, etc.

...hago lo mismo con toda clase de botes similares: Botes de desodorante, de pintura, de silicona.

No tiro ninguno a la basura.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2016)

Muchos de nosotros hemos reciclado el conector que viene en la parte superior de las pilas de 9 Voltios para que luego nos sirva de conector externo de dichas pilas.

Pero les voy a decir lo que he hecho con el plástico especialmente grueso que viene en la base de esas pilas:

Una señora de una tienda me vino con un mando de un coche ( El que está incorporado a la llave de apertura de puertas y arranque del coche ):

Ese mando tenía los dos botones, el de apertura y de cierre...de goma. Estas gomas, con el uso se van desgastando y rompiendo.

Al final, la señora se las agenciaba metiendo sus uñas afiladas en los agujeros que habían quedado en el lugar donde estaban los botones. Así y todo, a veces no alcanzaba a darle a los pulsadores.

------------------


Solución: Sacabocados con la medida ligeramente inferior a la de los agujeros que habían quedado donde estaban los botones de goma...en la base de plástico de la pila de 9 Voltios.

El truco está en pegar esos pequeños círculos gruesos de plástico obtenidos, sobre los botones de los pulsadores.

Aún así: Hubo que ponerle "dos pisos de plástico" sobre cada pulsador  para que esos quedaran a faz con la superficie del mando.

Y más aún: Se hace necesario desarmar el mando y ponerle una tira de papel de fibra ( Papel resistente y elástico. Parecido al de los billetes ) de manera que formase una rebarba inferior.

Si se fijan en el proceso: Es como construir cada botón con un bordito saliente inferior de papel de fibra "Para que el botón no se salga para afuera y se mantenga prisionero bajo los agujeros.

Resultado: Estos botones que no son de goma: No se van a desgastar con el uso como aquellos.

La señora: Encantada.

Gasto: Prácticamente cero. Y hemos aprovechado algo que de otra forma hubiese ido a parar a la basura.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 3, 2017)

Buenas, vengo a preguntar acá porque no ví un post mas acrode a mi situación.

Un amigo me regaló una Brother DCP 9045 CDN. Fotocopiadora e impresora láser color. Le apareció un cartel "Imposible imprimir -- error 2A. Bajé el manual de servicio, y hallé que la falla es idéntica a todas las impresoras láser (la esponja que amortigua una solenoide se gasta y queda expuesto el pegamento, la solenoide queda pegada por 1/2 segundo y es suficiente para que dé error). Lo arreglé en 15 minutos, y la empecé a usar. Me estaba haciendo unas manchitas en negro, y decidí limpiar el tambor del toner negro. En esta máquina los 4 tambores (CMYK) están separados del toner, no vienen con el mismo. Era tal el pegote que tenía que no podía sacarlo con algodón y alcohol, y opté por "rasparlo" con un pedazo de cartón de una caja de tabletas para mosquitos.

Le hice un hermoso agujero, y quedó expuesto el aluminio. Ahora la manchita es una mancha de 3mm que se repite cada 75mm. 

El reemplazo de la unidad cuesta AR$ 6.500 y también debería cambiarle la unidad de correa que está desintegrándose. La máquina tiene algo menos de 20.000 copias. La unidad de correa cuesta otros AR$ 6.000. La máquina es fantástica, y para el uso que le doy puede durarme 100 años. Eventualmente la unidad de tambores hay que cambiarla (50.000 copias si usas toner original, si usas toner reciclado, pasan estas cosas). Los tambores de los toner color están impecables. El toner color no es fácil de reciclar. 

- ¿Alguien sabe si se puede reparar con un coating fotosensible a pincel aunque sea?

- ¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué fui tan @$%&# al limpiarla y terminé rompiéndola?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> - ¿Alguien sabe si se puede reparar con un coating fotosensible a pincel aunque sea?


 
 No hay 



> - ¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué fui tan @$%&# al limpiarla y terminé rompiéndola?


----------



## Kebra (Feb 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No hay






Dentro de la desgracia, recuperé mi viejita HP laserjet 2300dn. Les dejo el dato por si les sirve:

En amazon el repuesto del rodillo para levantar el papel está U$S 2. Acá me querían cobrar $220. Están un poco ebrios los comerciantes argentinos. $ 60, hasta 80 ya ganás el 100% contando iva y gastos de importación. 

En fin, tomé un trozo de lija al agua al 150, un algodón, y alcohol.

Lijé toda la superficie de la goma hasta que logré desaparecer todo punto brillante. Limpié con alcohol. Volví a repasar con lija los puntos que aún brillaban. Limpié con alcohol. Y lijé otra vez. Siempre suavemente. Totalmente opaco, mate. Monté el rodillo, prueba de impresión, y tomó la hoja al primer intento.

Leí esto en un foro yankee de Xerox. A clientes corporativos les duraba 2 meses la reparación. A mi, con el volumen que imprimo, supongo que 4 años.

NO TIREN LOS RODILLOS! Siempre se pueden reciclar y salvarnos un tiempo hasta conseguir el repuesto.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 5, 2017)

UPDATE:

Aunque no lo crean, "arreglé" el cilindro de la impresora. Entre comillas porque tengo el mismo pulso que un alcohólico en abstinencia...  La solución fue poner una "gotita" de su homónimo, en el agujero perpetrado por mí. Leí esto en otro foro yankee que ya no recuerdo de qué trataba, pero funcionó. La mancha negra desapareció, y el pegamento por lo que pude ver, disuelve el coating y se mezcla con éste. Como soy muy bruto, desparramé un cm aproximadamente mientras lo puse, y si bien el punto crítico ya no aparece, hay una pequeña sombra en el borde externo de la mancha que hice con el pegamento...

Creo que con las sucesivas limpiezas de drum se va a ir, ya que realicé dos y ha mejorado bastante.

Otro dato a tener en cuenta si son "pato criollo" como yo...


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 6, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Le hice un hermoso agujero, y quedó expuesto el aluminio. Ahora la manchita es una mancha de 3mm que se repite cada 75mm.
> 
> - ¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué fui tan @$%&# al limpiarla y terminé rompiéndola?





Kebra dijo:


> Otro dato a tener en cuenta si son "pato criollo" como yo...




*No te castigues más.*

Todos erramos.

Es parte de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

La mancha desapareció Ok 

 Pero si imprimís texto por ejemplo ¿ Imprime en esa zona o sale blanco ?


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2017)

Se sacan a toda velocidad y como churros si utilizamos un soldador de 80 Vatios pero de punta plana y recta ( "Punta de Destornillador" ).

Eso sí: Hay que andarse con ojo porque si se fijan y sobre todo a oscuras: La punta está "al rojo".


----------



## dearlana (Jun 17, 2017)

*Los rodillos de goma de las impresoras matriciales:*


Muchas empresas siguen facturando con impresoras matriciales, porque imprimen 2 ó 3 facturas idénticas y de diferentes colores a la vez ( Una para la empresa, el original o la copia roja para el cliente, etc. ).

También hay centros educativos que las han ido sustituyendo por las de chorro de tinta o laser.

Al final, muchas de esa impresoras se desechan.

Los rodillos de goma y sus ejes de acero internos, sirven para hacer   " Cintas Transportadoras ":

Puestos casi juntos a lo largo de listones de aluminio: Cuando lanzamos algún objeto pesado sobre ellos: Se desplaza a lo largo por efecto de la inercia.

También tienen otras utilidades esas disposiciones:

Por ejemplo: Hice un aparato en el que te acuestas encima y que sirve para " estirar la columna ". Viene muy bien para los dolores de esa zona. Sobre todo si se tienen hernias discales por accidentes de moto u otras causas.

Los rodillos permiten el desplazamiento y estiramiento uniforme del cuerpo. Si lo hiciéramos sobre una mesa camilla: Las partes del cuerpo: Al intentar estirarlas: Son frenadas por el rozamiento contra la camilla. Se estiran más los extremos que la parte central.


----------



## HereFrank (Jun 28, 2017)

Me encontre estos cables en mi casa junto con otros aparatos que allí pueden observar ¿me podrían decir la función de cada cosa? 
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 28, 2017)

Son arneses de cables del tipo automotríz. El que no conozco es el cuadro negro con la letra B.
El cilindro negro con punta blanca es un interruptor quizá normalmente abierto o cerrado, su función es la de interrumpir el flujo de corriente en un circuito.

Saludos


----------



## HereFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

¿se le puede usar como un cable común? ¿qué clase de usos especiales se les puede dar? , no se nada de cables de arneses de autos.


----------



## analogico (Jun 30, 2017)

HereFrank dijo:


> Me encontre estos cables en mi casa junto con otros aparatos que allí pueden observar ¿me podrían decir la función de cada cosa?
> Gracias


ese largo es un cable de audio para cd de pc obsoleto 






el interruptor parece que es de luz de freno


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 30, 2017)

Pense lo mismo *analogico*, es el cable de audio que conecta la lectora con la mother o la tarjeta de audio


----------



## elgriego (Jun 30, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> ese largo es un cable de audio para cd de pc obsoleto
> http://www.autoescuelanerja.com/hispa/lector_expli.jpg
> 
> el interruptor parece que es de luz de freno



 Claro que para algunos no  es tan obsoleto .....   Eramos tan pobres.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 16, 2017)

HereFrank dijo:


> ¿se le puede usar como un cable común? ¿qué clase de usos especiales se les puede dar? , no se nada de cables de arneses de autos.



-----------------------------------------

Hola HereFrank:

Yo los he usado como cables desconectables entre el chasis de las motos y los faros. Pero necesitas "la otra parte" de cada conector, para conectar macho y hembra.

Lo de la izquierda tiene pinta de ser un pulsador NA ( = Normalmente Abierto:  Al pulsarlo con la mano conecta. Al soltarlo desconecta. Podría servir como pulsador de claxon ).

Es importante que indiques de donde los sacaste porque si el pulsador es NC ( = Normalmente Cerrado: O sea: Que al pulsarlo desconecta ) lo podrías usar como sensor de alarma para detectar cuando se abre una puerta ).


----------



## krlosss (Sep 17, 2017)

Reciclando autoradios...

https://youtu.be/cZoMmNc9upI?t=1m45s


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 17, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Reciclando autoradios...
> 
> https://youtu.be/cZoMmNc9upI?t=1m45s


  !Cielo Santo !
 ?Y porque NO reciclar?  
  (palabras de un Acumulador irreparable)   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Reciclando autoradios...
> 
> https://youtu.be/cZoMmNc9upI?t=1m45s



-----------------------------------------

Un asesinato en toda regla. Para este post son verdaderas "scary images".

Menos mal que le quitan el motor primero para que no se trabe la máquina y para que no se mezcle el aceite y la valvulina con los fragmentos. Por lo menos aprovechan el motor, la caja de cambios, el embrague y el diferencial


----------



## krlosss (Sep 21, 2017)

Es cierto. Causa malestar ver el desguace.
Pensar en los cariños puestos al lavar el auto los domingos, en quitar las huellas grasas de los cristales, el imán rezando "Papá, no corras"...
De hecho la furgo tiembla en sus ultimos estertores.
Y luego esa lluvia post mortem de acero triturado.

Algunas religiones consideran que el coche, tras ser desintegrado, se rehace, volviendo a un estado cero kilómetro. Conducido por un angel sin multas en avenidas sin baches, sin excrementos de aves. Sin estilográficos dedos escribiendo "lavame sucio" (probablemente labame susio).

Pero sospecho que esa sacra precipitación metálica termina en un nada ecuménico envase de refresco en lata.

Les ruego que no vean este sepelio, yo no he podido, snif.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 13, 2017)

Lo que más me gustó fue el sistema de chupar aceite del minuto 16:52. Es ideal para que no nos detecten el alcohol consumido: Salimos del bar y antes de conducir nos enchufamos un chupómetro de esos. 

Que pena las ruedas nuevecitas. Con lo bien que le irían al coche mío.

Digo yo que si no le sentará mal al tío el sorbete que se lanzó en el minuto 18:46. Igual se le indigesta.



--------------------------------------

Este está mejor...aquí no se andan con tantas contemplaciones:

Como para que se resbale alguien y se caiga ahí dentro:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2017)

No sabía que si a los orfebres les llevas* plata pura*, comprada o reciclada...te fabrican alambre de plata de 3 milímetros con el que fabricar las bobinas AF de la más alta eficiencia.

Por aquí hay una joyería que por 15 euros nos fabricaron 46 centímetros de alambre de plata pura de 3 milímetros ( Concretamente fueron 2 trozos de 23 centímetros ). Sin necesidad de llevarles ninguna plata previamente ( La plata la pusieron ellos ).  Ha sido una gran suerte encontrar esa joyería porque en muchas otras no bajaban de los 60 euros por la misma solicitud. 

En el caso anterior se utilizaron las dos barras de plata  para fabricar plata coloidal para un amigo que está experimentando con ella.

En el segundo pedido ya nos cobraron 20 euros por lo mismo y hace un par de días nos pidieron 23,40 euros. Pero aún así, esta gente no tiene competencia con respecto al resto. Y es una joyería muy importante con muchas sucursales. 

A veces es "preferible cobrar menos" para "ganar más". Y de paso: Aprender que conviene preguntar los precios en el mayor número de sitios distintos posibles, para compararlos antes de decidirnos a comprar. Sea material nuevo, sea material reciclado.


----------



## mezafono (Nov 28, 2017)

En mi trabajo solo para tener un certificado, de empresa responsable con el medio ambiente, se tuvo desarmar, toneladas de componentes electronicos,  grabadores, inter, camaras analogas, IP, alarmas, video porteros, sensores de gas, de roptura de vidrio, de movimiento, strobos, sirenas, distribuidores de energia, fuentes con toroidales de varios tamaños, controles de acceso, controles en los 433Mhz, antenas usb de los 2.4 y 5GH interiores y exteriores, etc, etc, 

La mayotia servia y tenia los plasticos de nuevo, solo que no tenian estatus de linea.

Era para llorar, ver tantos componentes para poder hacer muchas cosas interesentes.

Pe di algunas cosillas, de la cual me han servido y no les he dado uso, como por ejemplo, display de matriz, modulos fringer, moduladores gsm, lamparas IR, modulos PoE, controladores para puertas automaticas de doble Flap. etc.


----------



## lucasneuquen99 (Nov 28, 2017)

yo que soy un estudiante normal y aficionado a la electrónica reciclo la fuente de las computadoras viejas de las escuelas jaja


----------



## fercon (Dic 30, 2017)

Saludos. He reciclado este CI adjunto: STR G6153 de una videocasettera. Entiendo que en parte es un mosfet pero en que se diferencia de uno "comun"? Pregunto para saber en que usarlo luego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2017)

Es una fuente switching , que lastima no cortaste la plaqueta . . .







http://radiocom.dn.ua/image/data/pdf/STRG6600.pdf


----------



## fercon (Dic 30, 2017)

Si, pero puedo reinsertarlo ya que lo saque a la buena. Voy a tratar de sacarla completa. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2017)

Dale , sería mejor. A los viejos Tv color o monitores crt les corto la placa y rescato fuente de unos 80 o 90 V + 12 V  + 5 V


----------



## dearlana (Mar 25, 2018)

Hoy le reparé a un amigo diabético el inyector electrónico de Insulina y cuando probamos su funcionamiento vi que el capuchón protector de la aguja que iba a tirar él a la basura...tiene holgura suficiente como para proteger las puntas de prueba de los testers. Y termina en una especie de embudo de plástico transparente ancho: Muy práctico. 

Ya le dije que no tire los capuchones. Ya que no le cobré nada...que me guarde los capuchones.


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2018)

Hola gente, aprovecho para sumarme al tema y mostrarles el trabajo de reciclaje y reutilizacion de componentes de un antiguo tv que hice hace unos dias. adjunto video tutorial y archivo de proyecto. un gran saludo a todos!!! PD: (para saber sobre el transmisor, hay que ver el video. )




n saludo a todos!!!


----------



## yordeynisgh (Sep 19, 2018)

bueno ya que aqui se habla de reciclar, soy un maestro es eso. Como dice 





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> siempre tengo desconfianza del uso y/o abuso que puedan haber sufrido.


pues por lo de reciclar se me han rotos miles de trastos que he tratado de inventar más un poco de Ignorancia. Pues como que donde vivo no se puede buscar en otro logar que no sea en equipos viejos, pues para alla vamos, le voy a mostrar que hacemos por aca con reciclar y algo de creatividad tambien con el reciclaje.

Primero: No tenemos Placas con la lamina de cobre o placas virgenes para circuitos. Tenemos que arrancar de una mesa vieja el material duro que la cubre, ahi marcamos el PCB del circuito que queremos contruir y tenemos esto.

despues a un cable UTP quitamos sus alambritos que son 8 y le quitamos el forro y hacemos el Circuito Impreso, que ya no es impreso, es echo a manos y teminamos haciendo esto...
 y la pate de abajo es esta  esto se hace de acuerdo a lo que dibujamos antes en un papel, para saber como van los alambrito, para no equivocarnos tantas veces, aunque me guío mucho por los maestros de aqui del foro, revisar y revisar y volver a revisar y aun así me equivoco.

pues del reciclaje saco los componentes que van ahi, por ejemplo el esquema a que esta ahi es uno que publico aqui Circuito de diseño Asiatico:  Por Fogonazo, saque los CI NE553 de una placa de una amplificador biejo y demas componentes los fui sacando de otras cosas y todo termino de la manera siguiente.

y esto es lo que tengo como amplificador, mucha de las cosas que estan aqui, fueron echas de esa manera...


tengo reguero de cablado ahí, pero no me quedo otro remedio, así esta andando a base de componentes reciclados...


----------



## dearlana (Oct 6, 2018)

Recuperando lo poco que se puede de un mando a distancia:


----------



## kuadri (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola,

Aquí les dejo un vídeo donde se cuenta cómo comprobar el funcionamiento de componentes reciclados de una vieja placa estropeada.

Se incluye la comprobación de: Diodos, Diodos Zener (comprobación y detección de la tensión Zener), Transformadores, Transistores, Condensadores y Relés.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2018)

Por estas fechas se suelen vender unos globos transparentes con LEDs de colores...unidos a un soporte *tubular rígido transparente *de más de medio metro.

Todo sería muy normal a menos que se tenga en cuenta que ese* soporte tubular rígido transparente*, con precisión de décimas de milímetro = Es perfecto para fabricar linternas extradelgadas y portapilas para pilas* AAAA.* Y da para hacer varias/os.

Reciclado maravilloso ese.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

*Reciclado de recipientes de yogures:*

Sobre todo si son de los redondos ( No cónicos ) y de los que tienen forma casi cuadrada:

¿ Y porqué estos ?:

Porque da la casualidad de que entran perfectamente uno dentro de otro y se pueden apilar.

Sirven para cuando queremos transportar piezas muy pequeñas en bolsas, para que no se nos desparramen o se nos pierdan.

Como entran tan perfectamente, los metemos unos dentro de otros "bajándolos" hasta que toquen las piezas del fondo.

De esta forma podemos transportar o conservar piezas pequeñas clasificadas.

Luego, con un rotulador, anotamos por fuera del "piso correspondiente" cual es su contenido. Por ejemplo: Condensadores 101, 102, 103, 104.

De manera que al final, la "torre" ajustada al contenido de cada "piso", ocupará la mínima altura en la estantería.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Mar 25, 2019)

una duda que no atine bien a saber donde ponerla.
la uniones BC y BE tiene una diferencia digamos por ejemplo la primera mide 450 y la segunda mide 480 seria algo normal.
pero y nunca me había pasado por eso la duda es que midiendo un transistor  me da BC=521 y BE=522 perooo al volver a medir momentáneamente miden  igual ambas uniones.
preguntas:
es normal una diferencia de solo una unidad entre uniones BC y BE?
es normal que midan igual simultáneamente?

coloque a qui esta duda ya que el amplificador que están armando es con componentes reciclados y este transistor lo estoy reciclando ya que no lo consigo nuevo asi que parese que mas o menos encaja aqui

todo referente al 2sd655
midiendo en el indicador de diodos del multimetro.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2019)

Hola cancerverus266:

Si es normal todo lo que comentas.

Y si te fijas, entre el tiempo que mides EB y EC, como los dedos vayan calentando un poco el transistor, vas a obtener lecturas controvertidas.

Esas medidas hay que hacerlas sin mantener el transistor entre los dedos. Utiliza un tercera mano, una pinza de la ropa o algo que no sean los dedos; porque van calentando el transistor en segundos.

También influye la corriente " que utiliza el téster para hacer esas medidas ". Obtendrás valores diferentes incluso según cual sea la escala que hayas puesto para medir.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 9, 2019)

*Reciclamiento más reciente: Los frascos de pintura de las uñas:*

Como reclamo para un escaparate: Al motor de un reloj despertador, le adherí una tapa de platina ( Azul ) de un bote de leche.

Si la estiramos bien: Observarán que se curva, con la parte cóncava, de color azul.

Aquí viene la segunda parte de este reciclaje:

Unir al centro del eje del motor ( El que marca los segundos ) la platina azul cóncava...

Con una gota de pintura de las uñas de un bote que iban a tirar en casa: Poniéndole una gota a la platina en su centro. Pegamento fácil y rápido ( y gratuito ) de algo ligero que se va a mover.

Por el efecto de la inercia del peso de la platina circular: El motor, en lugar de hacer giros de avance hasta los 360 grados: Se queda " dando brincos ".

Si la platina la recortamos dándole forma de corazón:

Se quedará reflejando la luz que le llega al escaparate, debido a su concavidad azul.

Si está detrás de una cristalera y le llega la luz del Sol: Produce reflejos intermitentes de color azul, un corazón que late; llamando mucho la atención de la gente hacia ese escaparate.        ( La idea es llevarlo al escaparate de la relojería de un amigo ).

Y eso lo va a hacer con una simple AA durante por lo menos un año, día y noche.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 9, 2019)

*Los tubos cónicos de los análisis de orina:*

Suelen darte un vasito de plástico con dos tubos para el análisis de orina.

Pero realmente uno de ellos es innecesario. Al final = Sobra.

Por precaución, vas al centro sanitario con los dos tubos llenos de orina. La enfermera coge uno y el otro lo tira. Le pides que no lo tire. Que te lo devuelva.

Luego lo lavas bien en casa.

*Estos tubos cónicos vienen de maravilla para tapar las mangueras de riego, de goma de 16 ( Un estandar ).*

Hay que ver que bien taponan esas mangueras cuando lo necesitamos. ¡Vamos!: Que como los metamos muy para adentro, luego cuesta bastante sacarlos. Y aguantan mucha presión de agua.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

*Los acoples de las jeringas* presentan la misma situación física que los tubos anteriores.

Al tener esa forma de sección, si les acoplamos las mangueras de 4 milímetros de los aireadores de las peceras: Luego es muy difícil el desacoplarlas de ahí. No necesitan del uso de abrazaderas.

Lo que ocurre es un proceso muy curioso: Algo parecido a la sección abombada de las antiguas poleas para correas de cuero planas.

Al intentar sacarlas de su sitio...más se " agarran " al centro de la polea.

Eso es una gran ventaja al utilizar las jeringas como bombas de succión o de compresión, combinándolas con válvulas anti-retornode peceras.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2020)

Los recipientes que últimamente le están poniendo a las amburguesas para que no se enfríen:

Prácticamente son de poliestireno expandido, pero especialmente delgado y ligero.

*Son muy útiles para proteger los huecos donde van alojadas las pilas de 9 Voltios.* Para que no hagan ruido al mover los aparatos. Aparte de que es un material impermeable. Para el caso de pilas de 9 Voltios alcalinas.


----------



## kuadri (Nov 5, 2022)

Buenas!!

En este vídeo se muestra qué componentes se pueden reciclar de una impresora, tanto de la parte mecánica como de la electrónica:

- Se explica el funcionamiento de los sensores optoacopladores y opciones para utilizarlo con proyectos de Arduino.
- Se recicla la luz RGB del escáner para montar una lámpara.
- etc


----------



## J2C (Nov 5, 2022)

kuadri dijo:


> Buenas!!
> 
> En este vídeo se muestra qué componentes se pueden reciclar de una impresora, tanto de la parte mecánica como de la electrónica:
> .........



Disculpa KuadriTron, estas buscan publicó en el Foro para que miren tu *TuCaño* ????


A eso en ArgieLand le decimos SPAM !!!



Salu2.-


----------



## kuadri (Nov 7, 2022)

Hola J2C, no sabía que esto incumpliera las normas del foro. Si no se puede publicar vídeos disculpar y por favor que lo eliminen los administradores.

Gracias!


----------



## dr electronico (Nov 25, 2022)

En lo personal no soy muy amante de reciclar, pero como me han regalado y conseguido una infinidad de aparatos tanto desincorporados que aún funcionan pero ya son despreciados, así como también desguazados, dañados, rotos, etc, yo tomé la iniciativa de realizar una operación de "desoldadura recreativa", con desoldador caliente en mano, la plancha de precalentado y la cubeta de estaño liquido procedí a sacar cuanto componente consiga y los he guardado de acuerdo al tipo en vasos desechables para café y bebidas, o en otros como donde vienen la comida rápida como sopas y arroz frito, incluso con bolsas de cierre magico, entre otros. 
Particularmente no soy amante de guardar capacitores ni resistores, mas si de algunos semiconductores considerados "duros" de conseguir de manera regular, o alguno que otro chips.
De lo que si aprecio es de la linea de instrumentos de precisión, ya que como me dedico a la compra, venta, restauración, calibración de instrumentos de precisión es claro que hasta lo mas feo de uno es util para otro, de modo que cuando me llega por ejemplo un osciloscopio para desguace, pues le saco y mido cada uno de sus resistores de precisión, si están ok, pues los guardo en dichos containers, de igual forma algunos capacitores, en especial si son de precisión como los del barrido de la base de tiempos, y semiconductores de las secciones críticas,s as´si como triplicadores, switches cam, o de disco, etc. 
En la linea de precisión si es viable ya que es muy engorroso y complicado conseguir componentes de  precisión de manera expedita, por lo que muchas veces esos de reciclado me han ayudado.
Ahora como en mi país hay un período durisimo en dónde la gente se niega a pagar servicio técnico, en la que quieren decirte que hacer y como y de paso decirte cuanto pagarte (si es que pagan), es decir clientes DE SEGUNDA, pues para ellos les he reservado componentes de segunda, que los he colectado de equipos desincorporados, desguazados, etc a los que les he desmantelado hasta los fusibles, incluso los capacitores y los he guardado en los potes de plástico que he dicho y guardado en una caja a la que está titulada como "el chiquero".
Me ha tocado casos en la que un fulano me trajo una fuente de PC y quería que no le cobrara, o sea un favor, pues a dicho sujeto le remendé su fuente con capacitores de segunda del "chiquero" y le parapetié su coroto, no me dolió el que me haya pagado 2USD$ y una harina, al final yo le he devorado a la mujer y no gasté ni un centimo* en componentes, o sea, componentes chatarra para persona chatarra.
Ahora si la reparación me la pagan como es debido pues yo por mi parte dispongo de mis cajas tipo gabetas de acrilico en donde almaceno los componentes y refacciones nuevos, de modo que allí si que no aplico de usar nada del chiquero.
Mucha son las tarjetas de PC a las que he "depilado" sacando toda su electrónica, tanto SMT como THT y que si a los resistores, capacitores y semiconductores SMD los he pre-clasificado y guardado en el chiquero, a los slots, y todo lo que contenga oro lo paso a otros potes donde colecto todo lo que tenga dedos morados o "golden fingers" a los que posteriormente los lanzo al ácido nítrico para extraer el oro, y a los PCB vacío en muchos casos los tiro a disolver el cobre, o simplemente los corto para usarlo como paletas para limpiar al estaño del frasco cuando está liquido a la hora de desoldar THT, o incluso lo he usado para hacer pequeños soportes o complementos como miniarandelas, entre otras cosas.
De un TV desguazado lo único que tiro a la basura son las calcomanías o algunas partes plásticas que no pueda reciclar. Del resto a todo lo metálico lo tengo aguardado para ser fundido, al estaño que colecto del desoldador lo purifico con nitrógeno y lo paso a la soldadura selectiva o simplemente hago pesitas vaciandolos en moldes de "ponkesitos" (pound cakes). 
A los retasos de cables de LAN los uso para cuando me toca usar el protoboard o para rematar lineas de remiendo o para hacer puentes para tomar medidas y/o comprobaciones principalmente en fuentes conmutadas entre otras, que no dispongan de puntos de prueba para instrumentos. 
Acá es muy díficil que yo tire un aparato entero a la calle, diría que sólo un 2%.
Diría mas bien que el único que están por botar de la casa es a mi JA JA JA.

En esta foto, los organizadores de componentes nuevos cuando eramos ricos y no lo sabíamos.


Resistores, en mi caso como no son muchos, menos de 100 por tipo los guardo en bolsas dentro de las gabetas acrílicas.

Algunos chips nuevos para refacción en la reparaciones varias.


Debido a que la operación de re-usar componentes es relativamente nueva y no dispongo cámara, aún no tengo fotos del "chiquero" que no es mas que una caja arrinconada con frascos con los componentes que he extraído. Ojalá mañana me traigan la cámara y les muestro al "chiquero" XD.


----------



## malesi (Dic 11, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2022)

dr electronico dijo:


> En lo personal no soy muy amante de reciclar, pero como me han regalado y conseguido una infinidad de aparatos tanto desincorporados que aún funcionan pero ya son despreciados, así como también desguazados, dañados, rotos, etc, yo tomé la iniciativa de realizar una operación de "desoldadura recreativa", con desoldador caliente en mano, la plancha de precalentado y la cubeta de estaño liquido procedí a sacar cuanto componente consiga y los he guardado de acuerdo al tipo en vasos desechables para café y bebidas, o en otros como donde vienen la comida rápida como sopas y arroz frito, incluso con bolsas de cierre magico, entre otros.
> Particularmente no soy amante de guardar capacitores ni resistores, mas si de algunos semiconductores considerados "duros" de conseguir de manera regular, o alguno que otro chips.
> De lo que si aprecio es de la linea de instrumentos de precisión, ya que como me dedico a la compra, venta, restauración, calibración de instrumentos de precisión es claro que hasta lo mas feo de uno es util para otro, de modo que cuando me llega por ejemplo un osciloscopio para desguace, pues le saco y mido cada uno de sus resistores de precisión, si están ok, pues los guardo en dichos containers, de igual forma algunos capacitores, en especial si son de precisión como los del barrido de la base de tiempos, y semiconductores de las secciones críticas,s as´si como triplicadores, switches cam, o de disco, etc.
> En la linea de precisión si es viable ya que es muy engorroso y complicado conseguir componentes de  precisión de manera expedita, por lo que muchas veces esos de reciclado me han ayudado.
> ...


Hola caro Don dr electronico siento en le decir que *soy ezactamente al revés de ustedes* , o sea acumulo toda charrata electronica que cae en mis manos para un dia quien sape puder reciclar todos los conponentes electronicos  que vengan a resistir lo pasar de todos eses años .
Dijo eso porque aun me faltan aproximadamente 4 años para puder jubilar y acumulo charratas electronica por mas de 40 años initerruptos hasta los dias de hoy.
No tengo ningun control de todo lo material acumulado y nin tanpoco cualquer orden ( o mejor todo es una verdadera desorden) de como son acomodados , o sea incluso  hay equipos de testes y medidas "alta-gamma" juntas con cosas casi inserviveis ( con poquissima utilidade de orden practica).
!Saludos!


----------

